# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Chat logs thread

## Matte87

*Chat logs are stored in here. You can also just chat away if you'd like.*  

IRC chat times are as follows:

*Beginners Lucidity TaskClub: Saturday, 18.00 GMT+1*

*The room is #dva. Join it by typing /join #dva in chat*

----------


## tblanco

so the chat is later today in the #dva room?

----------


## Matte87

*Spoiler* for _Chat log for the 28th of July._: 



[20:23] <tblanco> So if we are starting over, what's the new plan?
[20:23] <tblanco> You know, I almost think we should base our tasks around Yoshi's Dream Control Class
[20:23] <%Matte87> hmm
[20:23] <%Matte87> what do you mean?
[20:24] <%Matte87> I haven't read anything in it
[20:24] <tblanco> it actually followed what you were doing pretty well
[20:24] <%Matte87> oh
[20:24] <%Matte87> the "must have" powers thing?
[20:24] <tblanco> Started with basic stablization, then flying, telekenisis, teleportation
[20:24] <%Matte87> ah
[20:24] <tblanco> "must have"?
[20:24] <%Matte87> cool  :smiley: 
[20:25] <%Matte87> yeah, well, powers you should have
[20:25] <%Matte87> to make use of the time you've got
[20:25] <tblanco> maybe breaking down lucid tasks into passive and active control?
[20:25] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:25] <%Matte87> I was thinking of the in the beginning
[20:25] <tblanco> yeah, how to chill out and stay in the dream
[20:25] <%Matte87> that*
[20:25] <tblanco> and how to come back if you wake up
[20:25] <%Matte87> but 1 week for both passive and active control
[20:26] <%Matte87> and divided into basic and advanced
[20:26] <%Matte87> that's too little time
[20:26] <tblanco> well that's just the overall concept
[20:26] <%Matte87> hmm, perhaps going two weeks per task should be a better idea
[20:26] <tblanco> he would then show how to use Passive and Active control to do each of his specific weekly tasks
[20:26] <%Matte87> ah
[20:27] <tblanco> like if the week was for summoning
[20:27] <hashmash89> two weeks sounds good, i usually have a ld every two weeks
[20:27] <tblanco> he would show how to passive control summon someone
[20:27] <tblanco> like calling them on a phone or knocking on a door
[20:27] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:28] <%Matte87> hmmm
[20:28] <%Matte87> we could
[20:28] <%Matte87> have basic and advanced
[20:28] <%Matte87> hmm
[20:28] <hashmash89>  ::D: 
[20:28] <%Matte87> I'm lost
[20:28] <%Matte87> lol
[20:28] <%Matte87> hold on
[20:29] <%Matte87> like I said, bit hard to have all 4 kinds
[20:29] <tblanco> Normal task: same as before only amped up slightly
[20:29] <tblanco> it's ok
[20:29] <%Matte87> but I like the idea
[20:29] <%Matte87> we could make it work
[20:29] <tblanco> LIke if the normal task is Wild, The going is to do it 3 times in a week instead of once
[20:30] <tblanco> then basic task
[20:30] <tblanco> 2 parts
[20:30] <tblanco> flying
[20:30] <tblanco> active: just go flying
[20:30] <tblanco> Passive
[20:30] <tblanco> find a device or use a vehicle
[20:30] <tblanco> Super task
[20:30] <tblanco> Fly to a specific destination
[20:30] <%Matte87> that would be advanced imo
[20:31] <tblanco> ?
[20:31] <%Matte87> bit too advanced sure haha
[20:31] <%Matte87> the basic one is to just fly, either passive or active
[20:31] <%Matte87> you get a * for doing any, but can get two stars if you do both
[20:31] <%Matte87> and the advanced is to fly to a location
[20:31] <hashmash89> where
[20:32] <%Matte87> the basic task divided into active and passive control, and the advanced is just hard
[20:32] <%Matte87> and normal is increased in difficulty
[20:32] <hashmash89> that sounds cool
[20:32] <%Matte87> something like that tblanco ?
[20:32] <tblanco> exactly
[20:32] <tblanco> And show your work
[20:33] <%Matte87> show
[20:33] <%Matte87> que?
[20:33] <tblanco> For the increased normal tasks, we should keep a simple journal of how we perform the normal tasks
[20:33] <tblanco> we were doing it anyway
[20:33] <tblanco> like if it's 5 dreams in a night
[20:33] <tblanco> We talk about how we set the alarm several times
[20:33] <tblanco> and where the dreams go
[20:34] <tblanco> and if it's MILD, we talk about the Dream signs we want to look for and how we use the mantra
[20:34] <%Matte87> ah
[20:34] <%Matte87> yeah, some text before and after the entry itself
[20:34] <tblanco> exactly
[20:34] <hashmash89> sounds good
[20:34] <%Matte87> alright, decided!
[20:34] <tblanco> just to increase difficulty for us who are doing this a second time
[20:34] <%Matte87> 2 weeks, basic task divded into passive and active control, advanced task and a normal one
[20:34] <tblanco> keep us engaged
[20:35] <tblanco>  and the normal task is something that we devote the full 2 weeks to
[20:35] <%Matte87> first task should be stabilization
[20:36] <tblanco> stabilization and engaging the dream world
[20:36] <%Matte87> activating senses
[20:36] <%Matte87> all 5
[20:36] <hashmash89> i got to rem to do that
[20:36] <%Matte87> to complete the task
[20:36] <%Matte87> just pay attention to them, doesn't matter how much or little
[20:37] <tblanco> that's basic
[20:37] <%Matte87> everytime you remember to do that, you prolong the dream
[20:37] <%Matte87> like alot, I also forget alot
[20:37] <tblanco> that's a good basic
[20:37] <%Matte87> yes
[20:37] <%Matte87> can't really divide that into passive and active though
[20:37] <tblanco> that's active control
[20:37] <tblanco> passive control would be to interact with your environment
[20:38] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:38] <tblanco> talk to dream characters
[20:38] <tblanco> open doors
[20:38] <tblanco> look in boxes
[20:38] <tblanco> pick flowers
[20:38] <tblanco> depending on where you are
[20:38] <hashmash89> picking daisies
[20:38] <%Matte87> Active Task: Activate all 5 senses, Passive Task: Interact with the enviroment
[20:38] <hashmash89> sweet!
[20:38] <tblanco> awesome
[20:38] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:38] <%Matte87> the advanced
[20:39] <%Matte87> hmm, I think we should start with the basic ones we used before
[20:39] <%Matte87> or hmm
[20:39] <tblanco> let's do the normal
[20:39] <tblanco> i think we should do Dream Recall.
[20:39] <tblanco> 1 dream a night all 14 days
[20:39] <%Matte87> yeah, sounds good
[20:40] <%Matte87> although, might be hard, 14 days straight
[20:40] <tblanco> 2 dreams a night at least 4 of those days
[20:40] <%Matte87> one day and it's screwed
[20:40] <%Matte87> atleast 10 days out of 14
[20:40] <%Matte87> you have 1 dream
[20:40] <hashmash89> yeah, never know when your rem cycle might mess up
[20:40] <%Matte87> and 2 dreams a night 4 of those days
[20:40] <tblanco> awesome
[20:40] <tblanco> that's a good strong goal
[20:40] <hashmash89> yeah sounds good
[20:41] <tblanco> now for the advanced task
[20:42] <%Matte87> something that has to do with interaction
[20:42] <%Matte87> I was thinking of lucid sex at first
[20:42] <%Matte87> but I dunno really
[20:42] <tblanco> that's interaction all right
[20:42] <%Matte87> haha
[20:42] <hashmash89> haha
[20:42] <%Matte87> fight, sex, scare the shit out of DC's
[20:43] <%Matte87> Advanced Task: Jizz in your pants
[20:43] <tblanco> it works unless you are alone
[20:43] <hashmash89> lol
[20:43] <%Matte87> haha, couldn't resist  :tongue2: 
[20:43] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:43] <tblanco> it seems like sex would be the advanced task for the summoning week
[20:43] <hashmash89> those two would work together well
[20:43] <tblanco> summon a person, fuck em
[20:44] <hashmash89>  ::D: 
[20:44] <tblanco> how about break something?
[20:44] <tblanco> stablize your environment, then trash something inside of it
[20:44] <%Matte87> oh yeah having sex with a celeb
[20:44] <%Matte87> never done that before
[20:45] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:45] <hashmash89> yeah, since we are exploring the enviro with basic we could use the advanced to change the enviro
[20:45] <tblanco> it's always random people i've never met before
[20:45] <%Matte87> but if we use that, we're covering the telekinesis and perhaps some other super power
[20:45] <hashmash89> ah
[20:45] <tblanco> no powers
[20:45] <%Matte87> unless we trash the place with physical strength
[20:45] <tblanco> yes
[20:45] <hashmash89> we could do that
[20:45] <%Matte87> yeah, wreak havoc haha
[20:45] <tblanco> stomp flowers
[20:45] <%Matte87> rofl
[20:45] <%Matte87> hahaha
[20:45] <tblanco> break windows
[20:46] <%Matte87> imagine screaming like crazy, destroying things
[20:46] <tblanco> fuck yeah!
[20:46] <%Matte87> I'd wake up laughing
[20:46] <tblanco> lol
[20:46] <hashmash89> haha thats gonna be great
[20:46] <tblanco> hit a DC in the face with a couch cushion
[20:46] <tblanco> i think we got it
[20:46] <hashmash89> i hope im somewhere wit ha lot of dcs when i do this
[20:46] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:46] <%Matte87> me too
[20:47] <hashmash89> im gonna lose my shit
[20:47] <tblanco> the main thing i need to be careful of
[20:47] <tblanco> is that when i get too excited i wake up
[20:47] <hashmash89> ah
[20:48] <tblanco> so i intend to have controlled sociopathic destruction
[20:48] <hashmash89> lol
[20:49] <tblanco> which would probably scare the shit out of some DCs for sure
[20:49] <hashmash89> lol yeah that would look strange
[20:49] <hashmash89> i wonder if the dcs will try and stop the destruction
[20:49] <tblanco> bonus points for creativity
[20:49] <tblanco> I want to piss on something
[20:49] <tblanco> and eat something else
[20:49] <%Matte87> I'm definitely going to scare mine away
[20:49] <%Matte87> they're afraid of me :/
[20:50] <%Matte87> and by telling myself that that is the case, it only makes it even more true
[20:50] <%Matte87> like there's no chance I'll ever lose to you guys in a fight
[20:50] <%Matte87>  :wink2: 
[20:50] <hashmash89> haha
[20:50] <tblanco> usually when i start going wacky in LDs my DCs usually just look at me like i'm crazy
[20:50] <tblanco> or act like everything is normal
[20:50] <hashmash89> the latter would be weird
[20:50] <tblanco> maybe not a fair fight
[20:52] <hashmash89> i want to fight in a dream, i just hope i can use kung fu
[20:52] <hashmash89> i dont know kung fu irl, dont know if that matters
[20:52] <%Matte87> I know taekwondo, but all the fun kicks use spinning, and doing that only makes me lose focus
[20:52] <hashmash89> i feel like i knew it in a past life or something though
[20:52] <hashmash89> ah
[20:53] <hashmash89> thats badass btw
[20:53] <hashmash89> you mean make you lose focus in the dream right?
[20:53] <tblanco> spinning resets the dreams
[20:53] <%Matte87> yea
[20:53] <hashmash89> even just once for a kick?
[20:53] <tblanco> you kick someone so hard you fade to black
[20:54] <%Matte87> it's like, I jump and spin, somehow I don't spin all the way around
[20:54] <hashmash89> too bad
[20:54] <%Matte87> and I don't hit ground again
[20:54] <%Matte87> black out
[20:54] <hashmash89> thats weird
[20:55] <tblanco> you know what's going to really be fun
[20:55] <hashmash89> whats that
[20:55] <%Matte87> stomping on flowers
[20:55] <tblanco> visualizing this goal in my waking life
[20:55] <hashmash89> haha
[20:55] <%Matte87> yeah definitely, I'm laughing to myself right now
[20:55] <tblanco> Looking around wherever i am and Imagining How i would fuck it up
[20:55] <hashmash89> haha nice
[20:55] <%Matte87> imagining myself screaming weird things, going berserk on a bush and biting on a street lamp
[20:55] <hashmash89> oh shit that is fun
[20:56] <hashmash89> lol
[20:56] <tblanco> throwing my coffee mug through the tv screen
[20:56] <hashmash89> thats what i was just thinking
[20:56] <tblanco> picking up a chair and smashing the microwave
[20:56] <%Matte87> http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...thread-115806/
[20:56] <%Matte87> check it out
[20:56] <tblanco> this is good for dream checks
[20:57] <%Matte87> tell me if you want other colours, or some lines here or there
[20:57] <%Matte87> to make it easier to read and to make it look nicer
[20:57] <tblanco> 2 things
[20:57] <tblanco> one make the active and passive stars blue and green or something
[20:57] <tblanco> just because they look very similar
[20:58] <tblanco> 2, when we start a new task, reply to the thread so we can see what the old goals were
[20:58] <hashmash89> looks good but yeah they are a bit similar
[20:58] <tblanco> other than that, shit looks awesome, Our task club is the SHIT
[20:58] <hashmash89> true that
[20:59] <%Matte87> refresh
[20:59] <%Matte87> you mean type in that text, in a reply
[20:59] <%Matte87> and replace it with the week 3-4 tasks
[20:59] <%Matte87> instead of keeping it like on the old page
[20:59] <hashmash89> new colors look good
[20:59] <tblanco> Yes!
[20:59] <%Matte87> hmm, yeah that could work
[20:59] <tblanco> much better colors
[20:59] <%Matte87> cool!
[20:59] <%Matte87> indeed
[21:00] <%Matte87> ok, let's see
[21:00] <tblanco> Just so we can see how we've progressed and those who need to catch up can
[21:01] <%Matte87> get lucid, look around, smell, eat a plant, listen and feel it, then yell profanities and do half arsed backflips landing on the neck
[21:01] <tblanco> oh yeah, one more thing. For the advanced task, mention no powers
[21:01] <tblanco> lol
[21:01] <%Matte87> oh right
[21:01] <hashmash89> lol
[21:01] <tblanco> that dream ends with you lying on the ground paralyzed
[21:01] <hashmash89> lol
[21:01] <%Matte87> hahah
[21:01] <tblanco> hooray!
[21:02] <hashmash89> that would be something
[21:02] <%Matte87> I'd laugh at it
[21:02] <%Matte87> well, what you expect to happen will happen
[21:02] <%Matte87> most likely
[21:02] <%Matte87> so, not unlikely that you'll end up dying haha
[21:02] <hashmash89> im just wondering what it would be like to be paralyzed in a dream
[21:02] <%Matte87> that's how I spent my first few years of LD'ing, breaking my own neck to wake up from nightmares
[21:03] <tblanco> you'd just stand up all broken necked like A zombie from thriller
[21:03] <hashmash89> haha
[21:03] <tblanco> crazy!
[21:03] <%Matte87> yeah, then run around the streets screaming like one
[21:03] <%Matte87> that's true havoc
[21:03] <%Matte87> oh oh! we should have a special "prize" for the one who does the tasks in the most badass way
[21:04] <hashmash89> haha that sounds cool
[21:04] <%Matte87> get people to vote for the one who rocked that week
[21:04] <hashmash89> how will we decide whos is most badass
[21:04] <hashmash89> oh sweet
[21:04] <%Matte87> but might be a bit too much
[21:04] <hashmash89> how do you mean
[21:04] <tblanco> the winner gets to put a picture in your sig for the next 2 weeks
[21:04] <%Matte87> hahaha
[21:04] <%Matte87> replacing the apple  :tongue2: 
[21:04] <hashmash89> haha that sig cracked me up first time i saw it
[21:05] <hashmash89> is that your face?
[21:05] <%Matte87> we'll see
[21:05] <%Matte87> nope
[21:05] <%Matte87> someone made it for me, don't remember who
[21:05] <hashmash89> thats cool
[21:05] <%Matte87> he messed up the colours though, and I couldn't get him to change it
[21:05] <%Matte87> cuz he left before I thought of asking
[21:05] <hashmash89> ah
[21:05] <tblanco> that apple is so creepy
[21:05] <hashmash89> lol
[21:06] <hashmash89> its just hungry
[21:06] <%Matte87> haha
[21:06] <%Matte87> yeah, don't be hatin
[21:06] <%Matte87> anyways, I think this will be a great fresh start guys  :smiley: 
[21:06] <hashmash89> you should talk to it in a lucid
[21:06] <tblanco> woe betide the worm eating in that apple
[21:07] <%Matte87> I can feel the motivation coming back to me
[21:07] <tblanco> Me too man
[21:07] <hashmash89> yeah same here
[21:07] <hashmash89> pretty excited
[21:07] <%Matte87> he's not saying nom nom nom, he's screaming because that worm is eating him away from the inside  :tongue2: 
[21:07] <hashmash89> haha
[21:07] <tblanco> that's super creepy!
[21:07] <tblanco> lo
[21:07] <tblanco> l
[21:07] <%Matte87> haha

----------


## nito89

*Lmao!! you guys had fun, gutted i missed the chat tonight... My friends are off to a global gathering this weekend, just saying goodbye. 
Im on next chat session though!*

----------


## Matte87

Next chat won't happen. I'm going away for a week on Monday morning, and will come home a week later or so. Next chat will be in 2 weeks.

----------


## lemonDrops

thats a good idea to relaunch the beginners lucidity task club! new people are able to join, and i have a chance to start all over again  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Chat keeps Disconnecting me*

----------


## Matte87

Oh, weird man... We're still in it. Try another browser, or log in and out.

----------


## nito89

*Trying over and over again lol*

----------


## Matte87

Oh crap, I forgot to copy the chat log  :Sad:

----------


## Matte87

Chatlog for 01/09/11. Talking about Week 6-7. Read up!


*Spoiler* for _Chat_: 



[19:56] == Matte87 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[19:56] == mode/#DVA [+h Matte87] by DreamBot
[20:01] == hashmash89 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:03] <%Matte87> yooyo
[20:03] <%Matte87> how's it going?
[20:03] <%Matte87> also, for how long can you be on?
[20:04] <hashmash89> hey matte, going good you? I can stay until 1:35 here
[20:04] == nito89 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:04] <nito89> Hiyaaaaaaaa
[20:04] <hashmash89> so for you
[20:04] <hashmash89> whats up nito
[20:04] <hashmash89> like 8:35 or something?
[20:05] <nito89> xD not much, recovering from a hangover
[20:05] <hashmash89> haha nice
[20:05] <nito89> Hows you?
[20:05] <hashmash89> pretty good, about to go to class and im not high so thats a bit lame
[20:05] <nito89> Lol are you feeling ok?  :wink2: 
[20:05] <%Matte87> hey nito!
[20:05] <hashmash89> jk no biggie, but when i get back...
[20:05] <nito89> hiya matte xD
[20:05] <%Matte87> so, in 30 minutes u gotta go=
[20:06] <%Matte87> lol hashmash89
[20:06] <hashmash89> yes unfortunatelf
[20:06] <%Matte87> you won't learn anything like that  :wink2: 
[20:06] <%Matte87> alright then, let's get this going then
[20:06] <%Matte87> one sec
[20:06] <hashmash89> haha true
[20:07] <hashmash89> just read your dream matte
[20:07] <hashmash89> pretty sweet
[20:08] <hashmash89> who are you after?
[20:08] <%Matte87> haha cool
[20:09] <%Matte87> after?
[20:09] <hashmash89> youre trying to flank someone?
[20:09] <hashmash89> "face him head on"
[20:10] <%Matte87> oh
[20:10] <%Matte87> right, I didn't post it all haha
[20:10] <%Matte87> was some bits before that
[20:11] <%Matte87> an asshole teen with a shotgun and some kind of grenade launcher
[20:11] <%Matte87> was gonna cut him up good  :tongue2: 
[20:11] <nito89> Haha
[20:11] <%Matte87> wanted to use TK first, but thought I'd do my task
[20:11] <nito89> Niiice
[20:11] <%Matte87> ok so, these past weeks
[20:11] <hashmash89> haha too bad you didint get the oppurtiunity
[20:11] <%Matte87> lotsa time to do the tasks
[20:11] <%Matte87> and I'm glad to see most of you did em  :smiley: 
[20:11] <hashmash89>  ::D: 
[20:11] <%Matte87> I thought about one thing today
[20:11] <%Matte87> and it's that the fact that you got a choice
[20:11] <%Matte87> in the tasks, makes them so much more fun to do
[20:11] <%Matte87> and easier aswell
[20:12] <%Matte87> keeping motivation up
[20:12] <%Matte87> "ANY superpower"
[20:12] <hashmash89> yes
[20:12] <%Matte87> kinda like that
[20:12] <nito89> yeah the format of the tasks is awesome
[20:12] <hashmash89> yeah good stuff
[20:12] <%Matte87> I was thinking, perhaps on the advanced one
[20:12] <%Matte87> should be specific
[20:12] <%Matte87> even easy specific tasks can be hard to do
[20:12] <%Matte87> I don't have an idea for a normal or active task, or advanced
[20:12] <%Matte87> but we'll find something out
[20:12] <nito89> Seeing as its the advanced task, i think its fair
[20:12] <%Matte87> which kind did you have in mind nito?
[20:13] <nito89> Well. I was thinking mainly some exercises to help us let go of the "laws of reality"
[20:13] <nito89> To help us really get into our potential
[20:13] <hashmash89> that would be helpful
[20:13] <nito89> That came from the idea that me and hashmash find it hard to fly
[20:13] <nito89> But
[20:13] <hashmash89> i treat my dreams to much like reality, at least when it comes to flight
[20:14] <nito89> I was thinking about one of the tasks, maybe being "take a casual stroll, UP a wall"
[20:14] <hashmash89> oh nice thats interesting
[20:14] <nito89> Not flipping gravity or anything, just maybe concentrating energy into your feet and sticking to the surface
[20:14] <hashmash89> yeah thats a good one
[20:14] <%Matte87> oh
[20:15] <%Matte87> haha
[20:15] <%Matte87> that's gotta be the advanced one then
[20:15] <%Matte87> I can't even visualize doing that  :tongue2: 
[20:15] <nito89> Hehe
[20:15] <hashmash89> haha
[20:15] <%Matte87> which is like you said, blocking me
[20:15] <%Matte87> from reaching my full potential
[20:15] <%Matte87> naruto style eh?
[20:15] <nito89> YUP
[20:15] <nito89> lol
[20:15] <%Matte87> cool  :smiley: 
[20:15] <%Matte87> hmm
[20:15] <nito89> its the best way i can visualise doing it
[20:15] <hashmash89> sounds good  ::D: 
[20:15] <%Matte87> "Defy natural laws"
[20:15] <%Matte87> or something like that
[20:15] <nito89> Yeah
[20:16] <%Matte87> hmm, that could be flying
[20:16] <nito89> True
[20:16] <nito89> Brb 2 secs! ...
[20:16] <%Matte87> phrase it nicely for me, u people who has english as your native language
[20:16] <hashmash89> haha "defy natural laws" sounds pretty good
[20:17] <hashmash89> cant really think of another way to phrase it better
[20:18] <%Matte87> shouldn't include flying though
[20:18] <%Matte87> handstand, with only one finger would be one of those you could do
[20:18] <%Matte87> yeah, let's have that as our advanced task
[20:18] <hashmash89> haha that would be sweet
[20:19] <%Matte87> this is what I thought, for a passive one
[20:19] <%Matte87> "Do a good deed, and a bad deed"
[20:19] <%Matte87> you can do one on one night, then the other one another, or both in the same dream
[20:19] <hashmash89> ah nice that will be interesting
[20:19] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:19] <%Matte87> give someone a present, then take it back
[20:19] <%Matte87> or do it the other way around haha
[20:19] <hashmash89> lol
[20:19] <%Matte87> save some girl running from a bunch of thugs, by killing them
[20:20] <hashmash89> yeah you could have a lot of fun with that one
[20:20] <%Matte87> both completed
[20:20] <hashmash89> haha yeah two birds
[20:20] <%Matte87> ok 10 minutes
[20:20] <hashmash89> that will make some funny dj entries
[20:20] <%Matte87> spam suggestions for basic active
[20:20] <hashmash89> hmm
[20:20] <hashmash89> turn water into something else
[20:21] <hashmash89> another liquid
[20:21] <%Matte87> hmm, too specific
[20:21] <%Matte87> oh
[20:21] <%Matte87> hmm
[20:21] <%Matte87> nah, too hard I think
[20:21] <hashmash89> hmm
[20:21] <hashmash89> walk through mirror
[20:21] <hashmash89> grow a plant before eyes
[20:21] <%Matte87> I've had one LD in which there was a mirror
[20:21] <hashmash89> howd it go?
[20:21] <%Matte87> too advanced  :tongue2: 
[20:22] <%Matte87> well, I looked kinda tired and had something in my eye or something
[20:22] <hashmash89> haha weird
[20:22] <%Matte87> keep em coming
[20:22] <hashmash89> hmm
[20:22] <hashmash89> run a race againsy a dc
[20:22] <%Matte87> haha
[20:22] <%Matte87> that's more like it
[20:22] <%Matte87> sounds fun
[20:23] <hashmash89> yeah that could be pretty weet
[20:23] <%Matte87> but it feels more like a passive one
[20:23] <hashmash89> i would want to do parkour
[20:23] <hashmash89> ah yeah
[20:23] <hashmash89> run at supersonic speed, might be too advanced
[20:23] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:23] <hashmash89> basic active
[20:23] <hashmash89> hmm
[20:24] <%Matte87> it's kinda hard since we've had the most basic ones already haha
[20:24] <hashmash89> cook something
[20:24] <hashmash89> yeah
[20:24] <%Matte87> nah
[20:24] <%Matte87> I'm picky tonight  ::D: 
[20:24] <hashmash89> haha no worries, we want a good one
[20:24]  * DoodleWave|Away interrupts the dva class, apologizes, then continues to hide in the channel.
[20:24] <%Matte87> waddup shockis!
[20:24] <hashmash89> lol
[20:24] <%Matte87> ttyl
[20:25] <%Matte87> hmm
[20:25] <hashmash89> sign into dreamviews
[20:25] <%Matte87> haha
[20:25] <hashmash89> right the dj entry for the dream currently in
[20:25] <%Matte87> too specific again
[20:25] <%Matte87> think like, can do almost anywhere
[20:25] <hashmash89> hmm
[20:25] <hashmash89> make the dream brighter
[20:26] <%Matte87> eat your own arm
[20:26] <%Matte87> haha
[20:26] <%Matte87> yeah!
[20:26] <%Matte87> that's a good one
[20:26] <hashmash89> lol
[20:26] <%Matte87> make the dream brighter
[20:26] <%Matte87> good for stabilization aswell, pretty easy
[20:26] <hashmash89> yeah i was thinking itd be good for stab
[20:26] <%Matte87> verbal commands, TK the sun or flip a light switch
[20:26] <%Matte87> good job  :smiley: 
[20:26] <hashmash89> haha yeah plenty of options
[20:26] <%Matte87> now for the normal task
[20:27] <%Matte87> we've done recall alot of dreams during the time
[20:27] <%Matte87> and recall in many nights
[20:27] <%Matte87> recall alot in one night*
[20:27] <%Matte87> since you guys were talking so much about WILD
[20:27] <%Matte87> perhaps, succeed with a DEILD or WILD
[20:27] <hashmash89> thats a good idea
[20:27] <%Matte87> DEILD aswell since it's basicly the same, you enter the dream consciously
[20:27] <%Matte87> and I can't WILD easily  :tongue2: 
[20:28] <hashmash89> yeah that sounds good
[20:28] <%Matte87> can't have the master look bad now can ya?  :wink2: 
[20:28] <hashmash89> yeah i think id have a better chance with deild than wild
[20:28] <hashmash89> lol
[20:28] <%Matte87> ok to summarize, don't type anything now
[20:28] <%Matte87> Normal task: Succeed with a WILD or DEILD
[20:29] <%Matte87> Basic Active: Make the dream brighter
[20:29] <nito89> sorry bout that, neighbours dog escaped into our garden, i had to chase him down  :Sad: 
[20:29] <%Matte87> Basic Passive: Do a good deed and a bad deed
[20:29]  * nito89 catches up on whats been said.
[20:29] <%Matte87> Advanced: Defy the natural laws
[20:29] <%Matte87> here he comes and ruins my nice list hahaha
[20:29] <hashmash89> lol
[20:29] <hashmash89> wb nito, too bad about the dog
[20:29] <nito89> Sorry  :tongue2: 
[20:30] <%Matte87> ok, be quiet both, I'll copy past it
[20:30] <%Matte87> so it's collected in the same place
[20:30] <%Matte87> TASK FOR WEEK 6-7
[20:30] <%Matte87> Normal task: Succeed with a WILD or DEILD
[20:30] <%Matte87> Basic Active: Make the dream brighter
[20:30] <%Matte87> Basic Passive: Do a good deed and a bad deed
[20:30] <%Matte87> Advanced: Defy the natural laws
[20:30] <%Matte87> sounds good?
[20:30] <hashmash89> yes
[20:30] <%Matte87> nito as you weren't here, objectify on anything
[20:31] <nito89> Yeah sounds cool xD
[20:31] <%Matte87> they say that in Idiocracy, that movie rocks
[20:31] <hashmash89> yeah great movie
[20:31] <nito89> No i like this idea of defying natural laws... Its getting us into the right mind-set
[20:31] <hashmash89> yes
[20:31] <nito89> and ima enjoy doing something nice, then bad xD
[20:31] <hashmash89> haha yeah that will be funny
[20:32]  * nito89 helps a granny across the road.... Then turns and mows her down with ak47
[20:32] <hashmash89> lol
[20:32] <hashmash89> i cant wait to read these djs
[20:32] <nito89> Haha xD
[20:32] <nito89> Normal task is gonna be cool
[20:32] <hashmash89> yeah, gotta get that down
[20:33] <nito89> I dont know if im not doing it at the right time but my WILDS are just not working atm
[20:33] <%Matte87> hahaha
[20:33] <hashmash89> yeah its hard

----------


## Pandabear

I'm sorry for asking so stupid, but where is the chat?  :tongue2: 
I really can't find it! The chat buttom in the menu doesn't work for me..

----------


## Matte87

If you use FireFox then you should be able to click it and you can log in. Not really sure how to connect other than by that way  :tongue2:  Try searching for "Mirc chat" or something and you can find more info there.

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by Pandabear


I'm sorry for asking so stupid, but where is the chat? 
I really can't find it! The chat buttom in the menu doesn't work for me..



Just use this link
http://webchat.dreamviews.com:9090

Works for me*

----------


## Pandabear

Thanks, I'll try it!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Chat for the 15th of September.


*Spoiler* for _Chat_: 



[20:16] <%Matte87> ok let's start!
[20:16] <nito89> Lol
[20:16] <hashmash89> lol
[20:16] <%Matte87> the tasks, I liked the good and evil one
[20:16] <%Matte87> but what I realised
[20:16] <%Matte87> is that the tasks this week
[20:16] <%Matte87> these weeks
[20:16] <%Matte87> weren't something you REALLY wanted to do, you know
[20:16] <%Matte87> I looked forward to them, but didn't get those butterflies fluttering
[20:17] <%Matte87> so
[20:17] <%Matte87> this week, we're having an advanced task
[20:17] <%Matte87> that will get most people excited
[20:17] <nito89> yeaaah
[20:17] <nito89> cool
[20:17] <%Matte87> might be a bit too hard, but I think that the task will be so desirable that it will help you guys atleast get lucid and give it a shot
[20:17] <hashmash89> haha
[20:17] <%Matte87> ok it's not amazing like that, but still
[20:18] <hashmash89>  ::D: 
[20:18] <%Matte87> I was thinking, of summoning
[20:18] <%Matte87> something extraordinary
[20:18] <%Matte87> Dream Guide, Dragon, God
[20:18] <hashmash89> oh nice!
[20:18] <%Matte87> just visualizing summoning a huge dragon makes me smile
[20:18] <%Matte87> and I know people want to meet their DG
[20:18] <nito89> Haha yeah
[20:18] <%Matte87> can also be a dream companion, I've done that twice
[20:18] <%Matte87> was pretty nice, as it was my mom's dead dog
[20:18] <hashmash89> wow this could be interesting
[20:18] <hashmash89> lol oh shit
[20:18] <nito89> yeah im up for this
[20:18] <%Matte87> and you guys get to choose
[20:19] <%Matte87> I haven't give the other tasks any thought really though
[20:19] <%Matte87> so, brainstorming time!
[20:19] <hashmash89> so anything extraordinary?
[20:19] <nito89> Only problem i foresee with summoning a DG is that its suppose to be hard to meet your DG alot of people have problems
[20:19] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:19] <%Matte87> can be anything though
[20:20] <%Matte87> aslong as it's like, "wow that's cool"
[20:20] <%Matte87> a dead relative
[20:20] <hashmash89> this is going to be epic!
[20:20] <nito89> ok cool
[20:20] <%Matte87> normal task, hmm
[20:20] <%Matte87> we've done quantity recall, quality recall
[20:21] <%Matte87> actually
[20:21] <%Matte87> quantity x 2
[20:21] <nito89> hehe
[20:21] <hashmash89> have we done quality?
[20:21] <%Matte87> and deild, wild
[20:21] <%Matte87> nope, haven't
[20:21] <%Matte87> nito would annihilate that task right away  :tongue2: 
[20:21] <nito89>  :tongue2: 
[20:21] <hashmash89> lol right
[20:21] <%Matte87> but I don't mind
[20:21] <%Matte87> have a very long dream
[20:22] <nito89> Yeah but only if its non-lucid
[20:22] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:22] <hashmash89> that is something i need to work on at the moment
[20:22] <%Matte87> hmm
[20:22] <%Matte87> what do you think?
[20:22] <%Matte87> if you have anything else in mind, shout it out
[20:23] <nito89> so something like 2 dream entries over 500 words?
[20:24] <%Matte87> haha 500
[20:24] <%Matte87> well, can be manipulated
[20:24] <%Matte87> but whatever is a very long dream by your own standards
[20:24] <hashmash89> depending on the person?
[20:24] <nito89> Ah ok xD
[20:24] <hashmash89> ah
[20:24] <hashmash89> sounds good
[20:24] <nito89> that makes it cool
[20:24] <%Matte87> ok cool
[20:24] <%Matte87> nito89, you need to have a 1000+ words one then
[20:24] <%Matte87> ok on to the next one
[20:24] <hashmash89> lol
[20:24] <%Matte87> haha
[20:24] <nito89> Lol
[20:24]  * nito89 facepalms
[20:24] <hashmash89>  ::D: 
[20:25] <nito89> i think ive done that
[20:25] <nito89> The one i told you not to read that time matte was 3 sides of a4 paper
[20:25] <%Matte87> yeah lol
[20:25] <hashmash89> wouldnt surprise me
[20:25] <%Matte87> that's sick man
[20:25] <%Matte87> I have never had such a long dream
[20:25] <%Matte87> like, 20-30 minutes tops
[20:26] <%Matte87> hmm okay
[20:26] <nito89> i think i must accidently dream chain sometimes
[20:26] <%Matte87> passive and active basic tasks
[20:26] <%Matte87> yeah I think so too
[20:26] <%Matte87> like, your dream changes for some reason, might even be a part of thedream
[20:26] <%Matte87> you being trapped in a dark room
[20:26] <%Matte87> but in fact, the dream is about to change
[20:26] <nito89> Ye
[20:26] <%Matte87> but that's just better
[20:27] <%Matte87> as you don't lose anything, no skips
[20:27] <nito89> How about active task  - drink some dream alcohol
[20:27] <hashmash89> lol
[20:27] <nito89>  :tongue2: 
[20:27] <nito89> or is that too specific?
[20:27] <hashmash89> i havent even drank irl in months
[20:28] <hashmash89> so that would be interesting
[20:28] <%Matte87> hmm, yeah but I think it's too specific
[20:28] <%Matte87> but drink anything might be a good one
[20:28] <%Matte87> drink something
[20:28] <%Matte87> oh I love drinking water in dreams
[20:28] <nito89> Hehe
[20:28] <%Matte87> when I've had alcohol the night before
[20:28] <hashmash89> sounds good i have yet to drink anything in a dream
[20:29] <%Matte87> you chug and chug, and the thirst is still there, the water just as sweet the 10th sip as the first
[20:29] <%Matte87> yeah me too
[20:29] <hashmash89> haha that sounds awesome
[20:29] <nito89> i drank paint... But not so much drank
[20:29] <nito89> More sucked it off the wall
[20:29] <hashmash89> lol
[20:29] <nito89> Lol
[20:29] <%Matte87> hahaha
[20:29] <hashmash89> oh yeah
[20:29] <%Matte87> cool
[20:29] <%Matte87> would count
[20:29] <%Matte87> ima bring out my booze bottle
[20:30] <%Matte87> I've been thinking of like, trying to make my pockets
[20:30] <%Matte87> into that bag hermione carries
[20:30] <%Matte87> bottomless
[20:30] <nito89> Ima summon something epic that carries a hipflask then steal it and take a swig
[20:30] <%Matte87> really visualize it, and feel around in them all the time
[20:30] <nito89> Yeah thats a cool idea matte
[20:30] <%Matte87> you can put anything in any LD in them, and you know it's going to be there in another
[20:30] <hashmash89> haha nice
[20:31] <%Matte87> would be a very neat trick to summon stuff
[20:31] <%Matte87> would also be cool to start a little collection
[20:31] <%Matte87> so far, I have my lighter
[20:31] <%Matte87> all I know for certain that is in my pocket
[20:31] <nito89> Thats cool. I still wanna summon a dream weapon
[20:31] <%Matte87> but I've wanted to try the hand flamethrower thingy, stretch fingers and make a spark appear
[20:31] <%Matte87> then flame
[20:32] <%Matte87> yeah, it's quite interesting  :smiley: 
[20:32] <nito89> so what do we say for passive ?
[20:32] <hashmash89> sounds badass, gotta go to class dudes, ill get the details later, adios peace!
[20:32] == hashmash89 [[email protected]] has quit [Quit: Page closed]
[20:32] <nito89> bye
[20:32] <nito89> DAMMIT >.<
[20:32] <nito89> Too late  :tongue2: 
[20:33] <%Matte87> oh
[20:33] <%Matte87> damn class!
[20:33] <nito89> xD
[20:33] <%Matte87> hmm, passive
[20:33] <%Matte87> when I think of passive, I think of DC's right away
[20:33] <nito89>  :tongue2: 
[20:33] <%Matte87> like, tell  DC to return whatever he/she borrowed from you
[20:34] <nito89> Ask a DC for a gift?
[20:34] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:34] <%Matte87> but
[20:34] <nito89> It'll be cool not knowing what it is
[20:34] <%Matte87> we've already had: Ask a DC for something
[20:34] <nito89> yeah true
[20:34] <%Matte87> sure that one could be a task
[20:34] <%Matte87> and actually was, everyone who did it
[20:34] <%Matte87> can rephrase that one, and do the gift one
[20:35] <%Matte87> will make the old one: "Ask a DC to do something for you"
[20:35] <%Matte87> and this week's, "Ask a DC for a gift"
[20:35] <nito89> Yeah could do. if you have doubts we can carry on suggesting stuff though  :tongue2: 
[20:35] <%Matte87> hmm
[20:36] <%Matte87> yeah
[20:36] <nito89> We dont have to settle
[20:36] <nito89> For something
[20:36] <%Matte87> if we don't come up with anything better, we'll go with gift one
[20:36] <nito89> Hehe yeah ok  :tongue2: 
[20:36] <nito89> Get a DC's opinion on your dream
[20:36] <%Matte87> haha
[20:36] <%Matte87> that's a fun one
[20:36] <nito89> haha yeah
[20:37] <nito89> Can you imagine them turning round saying, "its shit dude..."
[20:37] <%Matte87> or perhaps, ask them a very hard question
[20:37] <%Matte87> illogical one
[20:37] <%Matte87> see what your mind makes up for an answer
[20:37] <nito89> Lol yeah see if they answer
[20:38] <%Matte87> hmm
[20:38] <nito89> convince a DC they are dreaming
[20:38] <nito89> Lol
[20:38] <%Matte87> haha
[20:38] <%Matte87> yeah that's something I've done quite alot
[20:38] <%Matte87> pretty cool
[20:38] <nito89> Haha what do they do?
[20:38] <%Matte87> "Oh we are? Cool!"
[20:39] <%Matte87> is what they usually respond
[20:39] <nito89> lol
[20:39] <nito89> I mean like. "this is YOUR dream"
[20:39] <%Matte87> I don't get the, "This isn't a dream" only like once or twice
[20:39] <%Matte87> oh
[20:39] <%Matte87> hahah
[20:39] <%Matte87> man that would be cool
[20:39] <%Matte87> "Shit dude, I'm trapped in your dream!"
[20:39] <nito89> Lol
[20:40]  * nito89 tries to think....
[20:40] <%Matte87> hmm
[20:42] <%Matte87> it's kinda hard to think of stuff
[20:42] <%Matte87> but we need to think outside of the box
[20:42] <%Matte87> only it has to be kinda easy
[20:42] <nito89> hehe, one sec brb
[20:42] <%Matte87> enviroment manipulation
[20:42] <nito89> ill be back with a suggestion
[20:44] <nito89> back
[20:44] <%Matte87> ah
[20:45] <nito89> Have a decent conversation with a dC?
[20:45] <nito89> Ask a DC what they think of your waking life
[20:45] <nito89> Punch a DC in the face
[20:45] <nito89> Lol
[20:46] <%Matte87> lol
[20:46] <%Matte87> and follow up with a question
[20:46] <%Matte87> haha
[20:46] <nito89> lmao
[20:46] <%Matte87> I'm afraid I'd laugh so hard I'd wake up
[20:46] <nito89> *punch* how're you feeling?
[20:46] <%Matte87> haha
[20:46] <%Matte87> hahaha
[20:46] <%Matte87> *punch* GOT MILK?!?!
[20:46] <nito89> LMAO
[20:47] <%Matte87> ok that's a given
[20:47] <nito89> Punch a dc and follow up with a question?  :tongue2: 
[20:47] <%Matte87> hahah
[20:47] <%Matte87> sounds like a bad deed to me  :tongue2: 
[20:47] <nito89> i think itd have to be *punch* HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW?
[20:47] <%Matte87> yeah lol
[20:47] <%Matte87> there are so many good movie quote questions out there
[20:47] <%Matte87> gotta find a good one
[20:47] <nito89> Lol i know
[20:47] <nito89> Ima do some research and fine something to crack all of you up
[20:48] <%Matte87> lol yeah
[20:48] <%Matte87> if you find a site, hand it over
[20:48] <%Matte87> let me find a good one myself
[20:48] <%Matte87> or!
[20:48] <%Matte87> we do the same one
[20:48] <%Matte87> would be cool
[20:48] <nito89> Lolz yeah, ima look now
[20:49] <%Matte87> by punching someone, you're doing a bad deed and interacting with the enviroment aswell
[20:49] <%Matte87> ok be quiet now
[20:49] <%Matte87> Tasks, week 6-7
[20:49] <nito89> LMAO.... *punch* Dude.... Wheres my car?
[20:49] <%Matte87> Tasks, week 6-7
[20:49] <%Matte87> Basic Active: Drink something
[20:49] <%Matte87> Basic Passive: Punch a DC in the face and ask a question
[20:50] <%Matte87> Advanced: Summon something extraordinary
[20:50] <%Matte87> Normal: Recall a long dream by your own standards
[20:50] <%Matte87> recall by your standards, a long dream
[20:50] <%Matte87> better phrased
[20:51] <nito89> ye sounds good to me
[20:51] <nito89> Sorry for ruining your list  :Sad:  again
[20:51] <%Matte87> lol
[20:51] <%Matte87> another thing to add to the list
[20:51] <%Matte87> grudge list 2011
[20:51] <nito89> haha
[20:52] <%Matte87>  :wink2: 
[20:52] <%Matte87> alright, cool cool
[20:52] <%Matte87> punch DC in the face task, so good
[20:52] <nito89> Lol honestly cant wait

----------


## Matte87

Chat for the 1st of October:


*Spoiler* for _Chat_: 



[17:55] == Matte87 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[17:55] == nito89 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[17:56] == zebrah [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[18:00] <Matte87> sup guys
[18:00] <Matte87> let's wait for a while more and see if anyone else shows up
[18:01] <Crow360> HEY HEY HEY
[18:01] <Crow360> sorry I'm multitasking
[18:02] <Crow360> so forgive any lapses in replies and comments
[18:02] <Matte87> np  :smiley: 
[18:02] <Crow360> oh btw sorry for not updating my Workbook
[18:03] <Crow360> homework
[18:03] <Crow360> so matte
[18:03] == djpatch999 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[18:04] <Matte87> hey djpatch999
[18:04] <djpatch999> hey  :smiley: 
[18:04] <Crow360> ohai
[18:04] <Matte87> you in class?
[18:04] <Matte87> or want to be?  :smiley: 
[18:05] <djpatch999> erm yeah, what class is this though?
[18:06] <nito89> I completely forgot i joined this channel
[18:06]  * nito89 facepalms
[18:06] <Crow360> ITO
[18:06] <Crow360> NITO
[18:06] <nito89> Hai
[18:06] <djpatch999> Cause i want to be involved with the DVA and just happened to see your thread that there was a class going on in #'DVA
[18:06] <Matte87> ah  :smiley: 
[18:06] <Matte87> it's general lucid dreaming
[18:06] <Crow360> ok nito I got to tell you about this dream
[18:06] <Crow360> it was so awesomesaucy
[18:06] <djpatch999> ahhh kwl!
[18:06] <Matte87> it's motivation basicly, and we have a little taskclub
[18:07] <nito89> Go for it man, probably best to /query it though so matte can start this shit up
[18:07] <Matte87> discuss previous week's tasks and come up with new ones
[18:07] <djpatch999> oh yeah i think i came across it one day
[18:07] <djpatch999> mind if I join you?
[18:07] <nito89> YEs
[18:07] <nito89> No xD
[18:07] <nito89> Course not
[18:07] <djpatch999> lol
[18:07] <djpatch999> thanks  :smiley: 
[18:07] <Crow360> wait I cant remember it all
[18:08] == zebrah [[email protected]] has quit [Quit: Never let the hillbillies win.]
[18:08] <Matte87> haha
[18:08] <Matte87> sure you can join
[18:08] <Crow360> but I remember there was liquid ruby
[18:08] <Matte87> we need a few more people who can try to achieve the tasks
[18:08] <Matte87> the star list is getting thinner by each week
[18:08] <Crow360> which was apparently very valuble
[18:08] <Matte87> *cough cough*
[18:08] <Crow360> IM SORRY MATTE
[18:08] <Matte87> haha
[18:08] <Crow360> BLAME SCHOOL
[18:08] <djpatch999> yay  :smiley:  I can certainly try my hardest but I've yet to have my second LD is that ok?
[18:08] <Matte87> yeah ofcourse
[18:08] == Sydney [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[18:08] <djpatch999>  ::D: 
[18:09] <Matte87> you should start a workbook, introduce yourself
[18:09] <Matte87> Sydney!  ::D: 
[18:09] <Crow360> SYDNEY
[18:09] <Matte87> welcome
[18:09] <Sydney> hey hey  ::D: 
[18:09] <Crow360> WAZZUP?
[18:09] <Sydney> i totally forgot chat was today LOL
[18:09] <nito89> Hey man i tried  :Sad: 
[18:09] <Matte87> start out with a few basic tasks, we have one member who's taking it very seriously
[18:09] <Sydney> nuthin much  ::D:  just got back from a cross country meet lol.
[18:09] <Matte87> haha I'm just kidding nito89, I know it's hard
[18:09] <Crow360> I take it seriously
[18:09] <Matte87> it's always like that
[18:09] <nito89> SYDNEY <3
[18:09] <Matte87> it goes in cycles
[18:09] <Sydney> NITO :d
[18:09] <Sydney>  ::D: *
[18:10] <Crow360> I knocked out at least four in one lucid
[18:10] <Matte87> yeah that was so cool haha
[18:10] <Sydney> So have i missed anything Matte?
[18:10] <nito89> Just senseless banter  :tongue2: 
[18:10] <Sydney> ok  :smiley: 
[18:10] <Matte87> nope
[18:10] <Crow360> SO
[18:10] <Matte87> been busy all day
[18:10] <Matte87> anyways
[18:10] <Matte87> let's get this going  :smiley: 
[18:10] <Crow360> my dream
[18:11] <Sydney> same
[18:11] <Matte87> ah good
[18:11] <Matte87> you tell them first
[18:11] <Matte87> I just need to finish this
[18:11] <Matte87> hold on
[18:11] <nito89> Okies.
[18:11] <Crow360> So I was at this palace
[18:11] <nito89> How ya been, sydney?
[18:11] <nito89> Woops. Carry on crow.
[18:11] <Sydney> pretty good  :smiley:  what about u?
[18:11] <Sydney> haha.
[18:11] <Sydney> yeah
[18:11] <Crow360> and I was going to buy soldiers
[18:12] <Crow360> and they reminded me of the Spartans
[18:12] <Crow360> they had sheild and maces
[18:13] <Crow360> I told the kind I would like four of them and something else, anyways I look up and in this balcony I see snipers start to pop up
[18:13] <Crow360> it was funky
[18:13] <Crow360> anyways SYDNEY
[18:13] <Sydney> lol
[18:13] <nito89> Sweet
[18:13] <Crow360> remember any of your dream?
[18:13] <nito89> nice man
[18:13] <Sydney> uhmmm
[18:13] <Sydney> lil bits and pieces
[18:14] <Sydney> hrmm
[18:14] <Matte87> haha
[18:14] <Crow360> tell
[18:14] <Sydney> ohh i just remembered a fragment from last night
[18:14] <Sydney> haha one sec
[18:14] <Sydney> let me think...
[18:14] <nito89> I remember fragments from last night, too stoned. But my epic dream is up on my DJ xD
[18:14] <Sydney> Yes, my awkwardly weird dream is on my wkbk
[18:14] <Sydney> but oh yea
[18:14] <nito89> Did you manage to read it matte, or did you skip straight to the lucid bit?  :tongue2: 
[18:15] <Matte87> lol
[18:15] <Matte87> uhm, ofc I read all of it  ::D: 
[18:15] <Matte87> nah I'll do it tonight man
[18:15] <Matte87> after this chat
[18:15] <Matte87> okay so, let's get started
[18:15] <nito89> Hehe
[18:15] <Sydney> ok
[18:15] <Sydney> wait
[18:15] <Matte87> did any of you recall, a
[18:15] <Sydney> i hae a small question
[18:15] <Sydney> have*
[18:15] <Matte87> shoot  :smiley: 
[18:15] <Sydney> um what time is it for everyone right now?
[18:15] <Matte87> 18:15
[18:15] <Sydney> because its 11 am for me now
[18:15] <Sydney> wow okay
[18:15] <djpatch999> erm england 5.00pm
[18:15] <Matte87> damn that's a huge difference haha
[18:16] <Sydney> just wondering.  :smiley: 
[18:16] <Sydney> i know haha
[18:16] <nito89> 5:16pm  :tongue2: 
[18:16] <Sydney> carry on  :smiley: 
[18:16] <Matte87> did any of you guys recall a long dream?
[18:16] <Matte87> ecpte nito and crow
[18:16] <Matte87> except*
[18:16] <nito89> xD
[18:16] <Crow360> NO
[18:16] <Sydney> um
[18:16] <Matte87> oh right, that means you Sydney lol
[18:16] <djpatch999> erm yeah fairy long, depends on what you class as long?
[18:16] <Crow360> what?
[18:16] <Sydney> sort of, it used to be long hahaha
[18:16] <djpatch999> *fairly
[18:16] <Matte87> by your own standards
[18:16] <Sydney> oh wait then no, it wasn't that long.
[18:16] <Matte87> ah ok
[18:17] <djpatch999> ermm yeah ok it was longish lol
[18:17] <Matte87> the passive task last week, was to punch a DC and ask a question
[18:17] <Matte87> the reason I want more people into chat
[18:17] <Matte87> is that the tasks we come up with
[18:17] <Matte87> might not fit everyone
[18:17] <Crow360> I PUNCHED TWO DC's
[18:17] <Matte87> nito me and hash
[18:17] <nito89> Lol
[18:17] <Matte87> all love playing games
[18:17] <Sydney> Haha
[18:17] <Sydney> i'm so behind  :Sad: 
[18:17] <Matte87> therefore, if we're the only people in chat hehe
[18:17] <Sydney> same =)
[18:17] <Matte87> so it's good to have you here  :smiley: 
[18:17] <Matte87> ah
[18:17] <djpatch999> i've only just started XD
[18:17] <Sydney> i'm not hardcore though. harhar
[18:18] <Matte87> anyways, the tasks should fit most people
[18:18] <Crow360> Okay
[18:18] <Crow360> matte
[18:18] <Matte87> not too evil, not too childish, not too sexual or gross
[18:18] <Sydney> Oh oh oh
[18:18] <Sydney> Taste the Rainbow?
[18:18] <Crow360> I GOT A BUNCH
[18:18] <Sydney> a*
[18:18] <Matte87> haha
[18:18] <djpatch999> that sounds epic
[18:18] <nito89> If it was me it would all be sex and fights
[18:18] <Sydney> hahaha
[18:18] <nito89> Your lucky matte was there to calm me down :O
[18:18] <Matte87> yeah, me too nito89  :tongue2: 
[18:18] <Sydney> i would love a dream battle
[18:18] <nito89> haha!
[18:18] <Matte87> kind of
[18:18] <Sydney> Wouldn't you?
[18:19] <Matte87> I loved it
[18:19] <Sydney> haha
[18:19] <Matte87> kicked your asses, too bad you weren't in class then  :tongue2: 
[18:19] <Crow360> MAKE AN ANIMAL TALK
[18:19] <Crow360> THEN FEED IT
[18:19] <Sydney> omg yes!
[18:19] <djpatch999> sounds good
[18:19] <Crow360> THEN PET IT
[18:19] <Matte87> actually, "Have a fight" is a task I want to do again
[18:19] <Crow360> THE COOK T
[18:19] <Sydney> tell us what it said too.
[18:19] <Crow360> *it
[18:19] <Matte87> also, we've never done "Have sex", but like I said, shouldn't be too sexual
[18:19] <Matte87> unless most people agree on it
[18:19] <Crow360> no
[18:19] <Matte87> "Do something sexual"
[18:19] <Matte87> but yeh
[18:19] <Sydney> Nah.. XD
[18:20] <Matte87> we'll wait with that one
[18:20] <Sydney> slap someone over and over?
[18:20] <Crow360> why not do something like fly in a helicopter or some junk
[18:20] <Matte87> it has to be pretty easy Crow360
[18:20] <Sydney>  ::o: 
[18:20] <Crow360> or jump on a pogo stick?
[18:20] <djpatch999> I've only just turned 16 so i have nothing to build a dream on with the sex thing :/
[18:20] <nito89> i still owe you a beating sesh for that matte
[18:20] <Sydney> one of my personal tasks is to skydive
[18:20] <Matte87> haha yeah nito89
[18:20] <djpatch999> wow
[18:20] <Matte87> we had that a while ago Sydney
[18:20] <Crow360> SO RIDING A HELICOPTER ISNT EASY?!?!?!?!?!?!
[18:20] <Sydney> Oh. My bad.
[18:20] <Matte87> fall from a height that would normally kill you
[18:21] <Crow360> I dont mean fly it either
[18:21] <Sydney> LOL wow haha
[18:21] <Matte87> no lol, you need to find a place with helicopters or summon one
[18:21] <Sydney> let me check some more of my personal ones
[18:21] <djpatch999> airport?
[18:21] <Matte87> teleport there
[18:21] <Matte87> I can't teleport properly yet
[18:21] <Sydney> running extremely fast?
[18:21] <Crow360> noob
[18:21] <Crow360> lol
[18:21] <Matte87> yeah that might be a good task
[18:21] <Matte87> actually
[18:21] <djpatch999> why do you go somewhere strange?
[18:21] <djpatch999> for the teleporting that is
[18:21] <Crow360> I already did that!
[18:21] <Sydney> I'm scared to teleport haha
[18:22] <Sydney> oh if we have that task then
[18:22] <Matte87> it's pretty cool
[18:22] <Sydney> we have to say where we ended up
[18:22] <Matte87> yeah
[18:22] <Matte87> hmm, having that as a task would be pretty cool
[18:22] <djpatch999> ok im up for it
[18:22] <Crow360> you know what Im just gonna summon a zombie apocolypse does that sound good with everyone?
[18:22] <nito89> teleporting?
[18:22] <Sydney> same.
[18:22] <Matte87> it's a basic one, you need it
[18:22] <djpatch999> yeah
[18:23] <Matte87> Crow360: you've already summoned something extraordinary haha
[18:23] <Sydney> haha
[18:23] <Matte87> and didn't you fail with that last time you did it?
[18:23] <djpatch999> how long do we have to complete it?
[18:23] <Matte87> 2 weeks
[18:23] <Crow360> well don't you use the metric system?
[18:23] <nito89> Yeah Crow, you can still do whatever the hell you want in your LD's this is just for the task club
[18:23] <djpatch999> ahh phew i might mannage it then
[18:23] <Sydney> How about pretend you have springs on your shoes, then jump really high?
[18:23] <Crow360> how about
[18:23] <Matte87> ok let's settle on a Basic Active task
[18:24] <Sydney> um
[18:24] <djpatch999> i like the sound of the teleporting
[18:24] <Crow360> Active task you say?
[18:24] <Sydney> yeah teleporting sounds good
[18:24] <Matte87> I like it too
[18:24] <Sydney> we need to learn how to do it anyways  :smiley: 
[18:24] <Matte87> you can do it however you want
[18:24] <Crow360> Teleport to "the white room"
[18:24] <Matte87> nah just anywhere
[18:24] <Matte87> nowhere specific
[18:24] <Crow360> thats where Im going
[18:24] <Sydney> i hope i end up somewhere awesome
[18:25] <Matte87> I'll type in the text where you went
[18:25] <djpatch999> same
[18:25] <Sydney> Ok  :smiley: 
[18:25] <nito89> basic active task: break a DC's belonging. report their reaction?
[18:25] <Sydney> Oooh
[18:25] <Sydney> well
[18:25] <Crow360> ride a bicycle
[18:25] <djpatch999> i cant interact with DC's as well as i'd like  :Sad:  oh well i'll still try it
[18:25] <Sydney> same her
[18:25] <djpatch999> should it become the task
[18:26] <Sydney> here*
[18:26] <Crow360> which is super freaking hard to do
[18:26] <nito89> im not saying thats what it should be
[18:26] <Matte87> hmm, that'll be possible but doesn't sound very exciting Crow360
[18:26] <nito89> Its a suggestion and completely open to discussion
[18:26] <Sydney> ooh an advanced task could be like: going back to a favorite memory, or be the main character in your favorite movie
[18:26] <Crow360> what if you put wings on the bicycle?
[18:26] <Matte87> you want to do something that's impossible in real life, or atleast fun to do
[18:27] <Matte87> I like that task nito89
[18:27] <djpatch999> walk through a wall?
[18:27] <Matte87> alot actually haha, do a bad deed kind of
[18:27] <Crow360> ^this
[18:27] <nito89> hehe yeah.
[18:27] <Crow360> no
[18:27] <Matte87> djpatch999: sounds advanced
[18:27] <Crow360> matte why you get in the way?
[18:27] <Sydney> Use Breathe underwater? or have we already done that
[18:27] <Sydney> breathe*
[18:27] <Matte87> get in the way?
[18:27] <djpatch999> im just guessing lol i dont know whats advanced and whats not
[18:27] <Matte87> nope we haven't
[18:27] <Crow360> control one of the four basic elements?
[18:28] <djpatch999> that sounds good
[18:28] <Matte87> now you're talking
[18:28] <Sydney> Coooool
[18:28] <nito89> Ok cool
[18:28] <nito89> im in
[18:28] <Matte87> the breaking task sounds more like passive actually
[18:28] <djpatch999> i've always wanted to do that
[18:28] <Sydney> same
[18:28] <djpatch999> whats the difference?
[18:28] <Sydney> yeah
[18:28] <djpatch999> between passive and active?
[18:28] <Matte87> passive is more interaction
[18:28] <Matte87> you expect things to happen
[18:28] <djpatch999> ahh ok
[18:29] <Sydney> OH
[18:29] <Sydney> cool
[18:29] <Sydney>  :smiley: 
[18:29] <djpatch999> so are we aiming for a passive or active task?
[18:29] <Matte87> tell a DC something, believe in it and in that way affects what will come out
[18:29] <Crow360> passive: whatch a movie, or T.V. show?
[18:29] <Matte87> yes
[18:29] <Crow360> in SPACE
[18:29] <Matte87> lol
[18:29] <nito89> we have both, djpatch
[18:29] <Sydney>  ::o: 
[18:29] <Matte87> it's settled
[18:29] <djpatch999> kwl lol
[18:29] <Sydney> have a movie or show or something reflect off of the moon
[18:29] <Matte87> Basic Active: Use any of the 4 elements
[18:29] <Sydney> be able to see it from earth...
[18:30] <Sydney> i don't know how you would do that tho LOL
[18:30] <Matte87> me neither
[18:30] <djpatch999> biiiiig fire lol
[18:30] <Sydney> ha
[18:30] <Matte87> I really want us to have the teleport task this month
[18:30] <Matte87> so I'm making that advanced
[18:30] <Sydney> me too
[18:30] <djpatch999> yeah same
[18:30] <djpatch999> ok  :smiley: 
[18:30] <Matte87> it's tricky to do, but not impossible
[18:30] <nito89> ok cool
[18:30] <Matte87> teleporting means, you see something other than darkness
[18:30] <Crow360> hopefully I dont get stuck in those godforesaken FA chains
[18:30] <nito89> You got any advice for teleporting?
[18:30] <Matte87> no, dark room doesn't count
[18:31] <Matte87> well, you can do it in a couple of ways
[18:31] <nito89> Or would summoning a door and going through it count?
[18:31] <Matte87> yeah I'd say so, if you intend to teleport using that way
[18:31] <Sydney> spinning can work
[18:31] <Matte87> a door, you can draw a portal on a wall, I've done that a few times
[18:31] <Matte87> spinning, yes
[18:31] <Sydney> but it didn't really work with me that well
[18:31] <Matte87> that's a good one
[18:31] <nito89> ok cool xD
[18:31] <Matte87> it's hard to keep the dream stabilized
[18:31] <Crow360> I'd rip a hole in the buttcrack of space
[18:31] <Matte87> but say you want to go to the beach
[18:31] <Sydney> mhm
[18:31] <Matte87> easy choice right?
[18:32] <Sydney> LOL
[18:32] <Matte87> you visualize
[18:32] <Matte87> and pretend
[18:32] <Crow360> and then teleport
[18:32] <Matte87> in the dream, that you hear the ocean
[18:32] <Matte87> behind a door
[18:32] <Matte87> hold on, isn't that sand seeping through the cracks?
[18:32] <Sydney>  ::o:  omg it is
[18:32] <Matte87> and that's definitely the ocean wind
[18:32] <Matte87> *opens the door*
[18:32] <djpatch999> you make it sound so easy lol
[18:32] <Crow360> I couldnt do it
[18:32] <Sydney> i smell the salt..
[18:32] <Crow360> I just close my eyes and teleport
[18:32] <djpatch999> ooh look there's someone selling ice-creams!
[18:33] <Matte87> yes, that works because you destabilize the dream by not focusing on it
[18:33] <Matte87> and then making up another dream scene by visualization
[18:33] <Matte87> either way
[18:33] <Matte87> any kind of teleportation is okay
[18:33] <Crow360> I am a visual person
[18:33] <djpatch999> that sounds more complicated lol
[18:33] <Matte87> 10 m distance
[18:33] <Matte87> that's a pass
[18:33] <Sydney> Okie
[18:33] <Matte87> portal, spinning, doors, falling, closing eyes
[18:33] <Matte87> dying
[18:33] <Matte87> you name it
[18:34] <Crow360> lol dying
[18:34] <Matte87> aslong as you end up in another place than where you went from
[18:34] <djpatch999> wow lots of ways
[18:34] <Matte87> and not darkness
[18:34] <Matte87> yes  :smiley:  now remember
[18:34] <Matte87> always RC
[18:34] <Sydney> but what if you were in a dark room and you didn't know it? lol
[18:34] <djpatch999> i can never remember lol
[18:34] <Matte87> this is a technique that has a high chance of resulting in a FA
[18:34] <Matte87> haha well Sydney, tough luck  :tongue2: 
[18:34] <Matte87> white room is ok
[18:34] <djpatch999> mine are scarily vivid
[18:34] <Sydney> hahaha  :tongue2: 
[18:34] <Crow360> once I teleported to a bridge, over a lake and it was night and it was raining
[18:34] <Sydney> i wish mine were mor vivd
[18:34] <Sydney> more*
[18:35] <Matte87> cool  :smiley: 
[18:35] <Crow360> it as so awesomesaucy
[18:35] <djpatch999> i remember an FA i had 3 years ago it was so vivid
[18:35] <Sydney> was it like real life?
[18:35] <Crow360> cuz I stood under a street lamp and looked around
[18:35] <Crow360> neva gonna forget
[18:35] <djpatch999> yeah everything felt real
[18:35] <Matte87> I've teleported to a jungle by spinning, and a beach, then a bus by using a weird teleportation ATM machine that asked me where I wanted to go
[18:35] <Matte87> put my hand in
[18:35] <Matte87> got injected with something
[18:35] <Sydney> hahaha that is too cool.
[18:35] <Matte87> fell asleep and woke up on a bus
[18:35] <djpatch999> wow that sounds cool!
[18:36] <Matte87> yeah, tried it again, but I only fell to the ground the second time  :tongue2: 
[18:36] <Sydney> Hey a super advanced task could be finding your Dream Guide.
[18:36] <Matte87> not very reliable
[18:36] <Sydney> which could be a task spread out for a couple of months
[18:36] <Matte87> Sydney: that's the advanced task we had this week
[18:36] <Crow360> Super advanced task would be to nuke a city
[18:36] <Sydney> wow i'm retarded
[18:36] <Crow360> the size of atlantis
[18:36] <Sydney> hahaha
[18:36] <Matte87> lol
[18:36] <Sydney> i never notice things LOL
[18:37] <nito89> hehe
[18:37] <djpatch999> Matte87 *puts hand up*
[18:37] <Matte87> djpatch999: go ahead
[18:37] <djpatch999> what time does this class end?
[18:37] <Matte87> it usually lasts an hour
[18:37] <Crow360> NEVER
[18:37] <djpatch999> I may need to leave a bit early
[18:37] <Matte87> ah
[18:37] <Matte87> don't worry
[18:37] <Matte87> just start a workbook in my class
[18:37] <Crow360> well I have to pee
[18:37] <djpatch999> i'll tell you when lol i wont just leave
[18:37] <Matte87> and check out the progress thread
[18:38] <djpatch999> Done that, workbook started
[18:38] <Matte87> cool  :smiley:  welcome!
[18:38] <Crow360> lol
[18:38] <Matte87> ok, so
[18:38] <Matte87> Basic Passive task
[18:38] <Sydney> sweet  :smiley: 
[18:38] <Matte87> suggestions, GO
[18:38] <Sydney> um
[18:38] <Matte87> serious ones okay
[18:38] <Matte87> realistic*
[18:38] <Matte87> and easy, it's a basic level
[18:38] <Matte87> basicly passive tasks, usually have to do with DC's
[18:38] <Sydney> go into a store, expect to buy something, and use whatever it is
[18:38] <Crow360> passive would be watch what people do on a populated city street from a building rooftop
[18:39] <Sydney> oh
[18:39] <Sydney> LOL
[18:39] <Matte87> too specific Crow360
[18:39] <Crow360> more specific?
[18:39] <Matte87> no that task is
[18:39] <Crow360> okay
[18:39] <Sydney> make a DC punch himself in the face
[18:39] <Matte87> lol too hard
[18:39] <Matte87> and more active I'd say
[18:39] <Sydney> i mean expect*
[18:39] <Sydney> haha yea probly
[18:39] <Crow360> whatch a black man walk on a street in new york city from the empire state building
[18:39] <Matte87> unless you manipulate him, "You've got a huge bug on your forehead!"
[18:40] <Sydney> hahaha  ::D: 
[18:40] <djpatch999> go somewhere special with a DC (walking or something?)
[18:40] <nito89> Crow thats even more specific
[18:40] <nito89> lol
[18:40] <Matte87> yeah
[18:40] <Sydney> Lol
[18:40] <Sydney> um
[18:40] <Crow360> more SPECIFIC????
[18:40] <nito89> Yeah thats cool, like make a DC take you somewhere cool? Djpatch?
[18:40] <Sydney> watch an angry mob run down the street
[18:40] <Sydney> ?
[18:40] <Matte87> too hard
[18:40] <djpatch999> yeah
[18:40] <Sydney> yeah
[18:40] <nito89> That sounds quite cool, its passive and easy
[18:41] <djpatch999> and if you cant ask them then you can just follow them right?
[18:41] <Sydney>  ::D: 
[18:41] <Crow360> watch an african american name Ezikiel Candron cross a busy city street during the day from the 57th floor of the empire stat building
[18:41] <Sydney> LOL
[18:41] <djpatch999> lol
[18:41] <Matte87> LESS specific
[18:41] <Matte87> come on, more seriousness
[18:41] <Crow360> LESS SPECIFIC?
[18:41] <Matte87> we ain't got all night
[18:41] <Sydney> um
[18:41] <Sydney> i've got all DAY
[18:41] <nito89> Yeah djpatch, you could just expect them to walk somewhere cool if you cba to ask them
[18:41] <Sydney> ;
[18:42] <Matte87> but yeah
[18:42] <Sydney>  :wink2: 
[18:42] <Crow360> watch a DC go about their daily business
[18:42] <Matte87> let a DC take you somewhere
[18:42] <Matte87> sounds cool
[18:42] <djpatch999> sounds good  :smiley: 
[18:42] <Crow360> I like it
[18:42] <Matte87> go up to them, ask: "Where are you going? Can I tag along?"
[18:42] <Matte87> or
[18:42] <nito89> Nice suggestion dj xD
[18:42] <Matte87> "Where are we going?"
[18:42] <Matte87> yeah  :smiley: 
[18:42] <Sydney> yeah see where the go  ::D: 
[18:42] <Matte87> everyone okay with that one?
[18:42] <djpatch999> thanks  :smiley: 
[18:42] <Crow360> YE
[18:42] <djpatch999> yeah fine by me  :smiley: 
[18:42] <nito89> Yeah i think its a good one  :smiley: 
[18:42] <Crow360> YES
[18:42] <Matte87> settled!
[18:42] <Sydney> yeah who knows where the dc will go that sounds cool  :smiley: 
[18:42] <Crow360>  :smiley: )))))0
[18:42] <Matte87> now, be quiet all of you
[18:43] <Matte87> I will list the tasks
[18:43] <Matte87> we still have one
[18:43] <Matte87> but to keep you on track
[18:43] <Matte87> Basive Active: Use any of the 4 elements
[18:43] <Matte87> Basic Passive: Ask  a DC to take you somehwere
[18:43] <Matte87> Advanced: Teleport
[18:43] <Crow360> woop woop
[18:43] <Matte87> sounds cool
[18:43] <Matte87> now
[18:43] <Matte87> the normal task
[18:43] <Sydney> what about normal task?
[18:43] <Sydney> oh
[18:43] <Sydney> k
[18:43] <Sydney> humm
[18:44] <Sydney> Have an FA?
[18:44] <djpatch999> what an advanced passive?
[18:44] <Matte87> we've had, long dream, recall 10 days out of 14, 6 dreams in a night, succeed in a WILD or DEILD
[18:44] <nito89> Too much to remember while lucid.
[18:44] <Matte87> djpatch999: yeah
[18:44] <Matte87> we only have one advanced
[18:44] <Crow360> WBTB at least 4 times
[18:44] <Matte87> hmm
[18:44] <Matte87> yeah maybe
[18:44] <Matte87> proper WBTB
[18:44] <Sydney> do they have to be successful?
[18:44] <Crow360> ^this
[18:44] <Crow360> no
[18:44] <Matte87> the WBTB's?
[18:45] <djpatch999> erm i cant really wbtb due to school and stuff
[18:45] <Matte87> nope
[18:45] <Sydney> yeah
[18:45] <Sydney> okay
[18:45] <djpatch999> but i can try  :smiley: 
[18:45] <Sydney> i go to bed earlier when i wbtb  :smiley: 
[18:45] <Matte87> I always WBTB on weekends
[18:45] <djpatch999> ahhh ok  :smiley: 
[18:45] <Sydney> i usually WBTB every day haha
[18:45] <Matte87> yeah I know hah
[18:45] <Sydney> i try anyways
[18:45] <Matte87> you should try not to for a few days, to "build up" some confidence in the technique
[18:45] <Matte87> doesn't only work physically
[18:46] <Sydney> yeah  :smiley: 
[18:46] <Matte87> but mentally, by placebo
[18:46] <djpatch999> I'be been trying DEILD reently but i can never wake up, i just sleep through my alarm
[18:46] <Matte87> more suggestions
[18:46] <Matte87> be creative people
[18:46] <Matte87> but serious
[18:46] <Matte87> Crow360: *cough*
[18:46] <Sydney> or you could "accidentally" WBTB during the week when you wake up randomly
[18:46] <Sydney> umm
[18:47] <Sydney> Have a very vivid dream?
[18:47] <Sydney> doesn't matter how long it is?
[18:47] <djpatch999> i like the sound of that one
[18:47] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[18:47] <Sydney>  :tongue2: 
[18:47] == Crow360 [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[18:48] <Sydney> well darn
[18:48] <Matte87> very vivid dream by your own standards
[18:48] <Matte87> yeah, I like that
[18:48] <Sydney> yeah
[18:48] <djpatch999> right i have to go, does this go on every week? and where can i find the tasks?  :smiley: 
[18:48] <Matte87> stabilizing a lucid will do that for you
[18:48] <Matte87> well, chat usually is once a week
[18:48] <djpatch999> kay  :smiley: 
[18:48] <Sydney> or it could be stabilize
[18:48] <Matte87> but when there's no new tasks, you don't have to attend really
[18:48] <Matte87> that's dream control
[18:48] <Sydney> oh right
[18:49] <djpatch999> ok and the tasks?
[18:49] <Matte87> nice to have you onboard djpatch999  :smiley: 
[18:49] <Matte87> they'll be posted here:
[18:49] <Matte87> http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...thread-115806/
[18:49] <Matte87> at the top
[18:49] <djpatch999> thanks, ok nice to be with you all  :smiley:  cya around  :smiley: 
[18:49] == djpatch999 [[email protected]] has quit [Quit: Page closed]
[18:49] <Sydney> cyaa good luck  :smiley: 
[18:49] <Sydney> where's nito?
[18:49] <Matte87> Sydney: and nito89
[18:49] <nito89> Right here
[18:49] <Matte87> ok cool
[18:49] <nito89>  :tongue2: 
[18:49] <Sydney> ah
[18:50] <Sydney> haha
[18:50] <Matte87> what you think about the vivid task?
[18:50] <Sydney> *thumbs up*
[18:50] <Matte87> focus on a technique you usually don't do, for a week
[18:50] <Sydney> ooh
[18:50] <Sydney> thats a good one
[18:50] <Sydney> i could try MILD
[18:50] <Sydney> i've attempted before
[18:50] <Sydney> but never succeeded
[18:51] <Matte87> I love MILD
[18:51] <nito89> Yeah, my dreams are always vivid... So i dno about the vivid one
[18:51] <nito89> But thats just me
[18:51] <Sydney> could be life like vivid  ::o: 
[18:51] <Matte87> ah yeah man, your recall
[18:51] <Matte87> insane
[18:51] <Matte87> imagine if you hadn't been a smoker
[18:51] <nito89> xD
[18:51] <Matte87> hmm
[18:51] <Matte87> I'd have to try WILD and DEILD out then
[18:51] <nito89> I think id quit trying to LD just because i wouldnt have the time to journal 489573945 pages each morning
[18:51] <Matte87> hahaha
[18:52] <Sydney> hahaha
[18:52] <Sydney> tru that
[18:52] <Matte87> you'd start typing entries like, in how many pages you wrote
[18:52] <Matte87> "5 pages, awesome"
[18:52] <Sydney> i think you would accomplish DEILD and WILD easily Matte  ::D: 
[18:52] <nito89> Lol ya
[18:52] <Sydney> hahaha
[18:52] <Matte87> hmm, I've done it a few times before
[18:52] <Matte87> perhaps tomorrow morning after a WBTB+
[18:53] <Sydney> sounds good
[18:53] <Matte87> Normal task: Practice a technique you normally don't do, for one week straight
[18:53] <Matte87> sounds slavish
[18:53] <Matte87> but as much as you can
[18:53] <Matte87> perhaps
[18:53] <Sydney> i guess haha
[18:53]  * nito89 cracks whip
[18:53] <nito89> DO IT NOW
[18:53] <Matte87> haha
[18:53] <Sydney> and some people don't have the time for some  ::o: 
[18:53] <Sydney> harhar
[18:53] <Matte87> yeah
[18:54] <Matte87> can try WILD or DEILD when I wake up as I normally do alot
[18:54] <Matte87> but no hardcore during the weekday
[18:54] <Sydney> yeah
[18:54] <Matte87> perhaps
[18:54] <Matte87> try a supplement?
[18:54] <Matte87> not sure how everyone stands on that point
[18:54] <Sydney> eh i don't really :/
[18:54] <Matte87> do coke
[18:54] <Matte87> lol
[18:54] <Sydney> lmao
[18:55] <nito89> Ah man no coke  :tongue2: 
[18:55] <Sydney> so which task have we decided on?
[18:55] <Matte87> the tasks go more and more towards the dark side
[18:55] <Matte87> master manipulator Matte87
[18:55] <Sydney> omg ikr
[18:55] <Sydney> haha
[18:55] <nito89>  :tongue2: 
[18:55] <Matte87> no normal decided yet
[18:55] <Sydney> I kind of like my vivid dream idea, but that's just me
[18:56] <Matte87> perhaps
[18:56] <Matte87> do a REM rebound
[18:56] <Matte87> that's only one day out of 14
[18:56] <Matte87> everyone can achieve it
[18:56] <Sydney> Ooh
[18:56] <Sydney> how do you achieve it though?
[18:56] <Matte87> and it's quite fun to see how it affects your dreams
[18:56] <nito89> So we just gotta starve ourselfs of sleep
[18:56] <nito89> OR
[18:56] <Matte87> well, just don't sleep for more than 5 hours
[18:56] <Sydney> i've never attempted i dont think
[18:56] <Matte87> hahah
[18:56] <nito89> We can all get REALLY drunk
[18:57] <nito89> WOOOO!
[18:57] <Matte87> yay!
[18:57] <Sydney> LOL
[18:57] <Matte87> good times
[18:57] <Sydney> ill skip that part hahaha
[18:57] <Sydney> but ok
[18:57] <Sydney> sounds good
[18:57] <Sydney> i guess on a really hardcore studying night i could do that  :smiley: 
[18:57] <nito89>  :tongue2: 
[18:57] <Matte87> actually yeah
[18:58] <Matte87> REM rebound happens when you drink
[18:58] <Matte87> good call nito
[18:58] <Matte87> the elevator didn't quite go all the way up
[18:58] <Sydney> LOL
[18:58] <Matte87> so, well, yeah that would count lol
[18:58] <Matte87> I guess...
[18:58] <nito89>  :tongue2: 
[18:59] <Matte87> bah this was hard
[18:59] <nito89> Hehe
[18:59] <nito89> More people, more suggestions
[18:59] <Sydney> nah maybe i'll do rem rebound tonight
[18:59] <nito89> But at least we know everyone is happy xD
[18:59] <Sydney> just so i won't fall asleep in school haha
[18:59] <Sydney> yep  :tongue2: 
[19:00] <Matte87> yeah
[19:00] <Matte87> so, REM rebound?
[19:00] <nito89> Yeah
[19:00] <Sydney> sure thang  ::D: 
[19:00] <Matte87> ok, cool
[19:00] <nito89> Im cool with that
[19:00] <Matte87> Tasks for Week 10-11
[19:00] <Matte87> Basic Passive: Ask a DC to take you somewhere
[19:00] <Matte87> Basic Active: Use any of the four elements
[19:01] <Matte87> Advanced: Teleport
[19:01] <Matte87> Normal: Do a REM rebound
[19:01] <Matte87> do, sounds wrong
[19:01] <Sydney> LOL
[19:01] <Matte87> go with a DC somewhere
[19:01] <Sydney> um
[19:01] <Sydney> yeah
[19:01] <nito89> Have REM rebound
[19:02] <nito89> or, set yourself up for REM rebound.
[19:02] <Matte87> ah, thanks

----------


## FelicityPotter

It is now, right?

----------


## Matte87

I've been kinda busy all week with a big test that I had yesterday (Saturday) and I forgot once again about chat. The test is finally over so I'll have more time over now. Next Saturday will happen though, I promise you that  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Ah yay ok  :3

----------


## FelicityPotter

Oh man, I fed my cats then I got shut out of chat! Please tell me where the conversation got to …  :3

----------


## Matte87

We didn't say much more after you disappeared. Nothing special atleast, so don't worry  :smiley:  I didn't think the log was worth saving.

----------


## Matte87

Chat regarding the Friendly Competition.


*Spoiler* for _Chat_: 



[17:58] == Matte87 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[17:59] == lemonDrops [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[17:59] <Matte87> hey lemonDrops  :smiley: 
[17:59] <Matte87> long time no see
[17:59] <lemonDrops> hi matte  :smiley: 
[17:59] <nito89> yoo
[17:59] <lemonDrops> jep i had a hard time
[17:59] <lemonDrops> not much time left
[18:03] <Matte87> so you're out of the army now?
[18:03] <lemonDrops> soon  :smiley: 
[18:03] <Matte87> cool  :smiley: 
[18:04] <Matte87> brb guys
[18:04] <nito89> ok
[18:04] <lemonDrops> yeah
[18:05] <nito89> I havent seen or heard from hashmash in soooo long  :Sad: 
[18:05] <lemonDrops> yeah. its the same with tblanco
[18:06] <nito89> sucks
[18:06] <nito89> the class is huge now though
[18:06] <lemonDrops> i havent posted also for a long time
[18:06] <nito89> i know  :Sad: 
[18:06] <nito89> ive missed you too  :tongue2: 
[18:06] <lemonDrops>  :smiley: 
[18:07] <lemonDrops> whats up with you LDing?
[18:08] <nito89> not alot tbh
[18:08] <nito89> seem to have lost focus
[18:08] <nito89> Ive had a couple. I had one last night but it was super short
[18:08] <nito89> I was with my family at a table eating dinner and realised i was dreaming. My Auntie confirmed it so i threw a fork at her head
[18:08] <nito89> Lol
[18:08] <lemonDrops> yes, ive also had short ones very sporadic, but not in the last time
[18:09] <lemonDrops> ^^
[18:10] <nito89> we need to get on it
[18:10] <nito89> I want lots of LD's  :tongue2: 
[18:10] <Matte87> ok back, sry about that
[18:10] <lemonDrops> i hope i will find again some motivation for awareness training and MILD
[18:10] <nito89> Fully agree
[18:10] <nito89> Felicity pinged out, matte.
[18:11] <Matte87> ah
[18:11] <Matte87> we won't start until she's back
[18:11] <Matte87> you know how I've had MILD as my main technique
[18:11] <Matte87> I have stopped doing spontaneous RC's and daydreaming
[18:11] <Matte87> atleast I don't do them more than 5 times a day, if even that
[18:11] <Matte87> and my LD rate has dropped alot
[18:11] <Matte87> I think the combination of DILD and MILD was what made me have so many LD's
[18:12] <Matte87> dedication during the day, belief before bed
[18:12] <Matte87> only MILD doesn't really seem to cut it for me, losing motivation
[18:12] <Matte87> that's why a friendly competition would be great
[18:13] <nito89> xD
[18:15] <lemonDrops> did felicity say she would join the chat?
[18:16] <Matte87> yea
[18:16] <nito89> no idea she came here then pinged out
[18:16] <Matte87> got the impression that she wanted to attend atelast
[18:16] <Matte87> atleast*
[18:16] <Matte87> anyone in a hurry?
[18:16] <lemonDrops> nope
[18:16] <nito89> nah
[18:17] <lemonDrops> in an hour i have to get to a birthday party
[18:18] <Matte87> ok
[18:18] <Matte87> let's wait until 18.30
[18:22] <nito89> ping me at 18:30
[18:22] <nito89> xD
[18:33] <Matte87> bah
[18:33] <Matte87> alright
[18:33] <Matte87> nito89, lemonDrops
[18:33] <nito89>  ::D:  i r here
[18:34] <Matte87> goot
[18:34] <lemonDrops> jep
[18:34] <Matte87> alright, nito's been working on a points system
[18:34] <Matte87> the idea is that we have a points competition
[18:34] <Matte87> to try to get some motivation going
[18:34] <Matte87> encourages writing down in your DJ
[18:34] <Matte87> ½ a point for a fragment, 1 point for a regular dream
[18:35] <Matte87> 5 for a lucid dream
[18:35] <Matte87> then there's a bunch of dream control points, easy, medium and advanced tasks
[18:35] <lemonDrops> one moment: felicity is online again  :smiley: 
[18:35] <Matte87> the one who has the most points by the end of two weeks, gets a community hall points prize from me
[18:35] <Matte87> ah
[18:36] <nito89> is she?
[18:36] <Matte87> she's online on the site atleast
[18:36] <Matte87> her internet must have died
[18:37] <Matte87> wrote on her wall
[18:37] <Matte87> might be worth waiting a minute or two more then
[18:38] <nito89> Ok cool
[18:39] <Matte87> I miss the old days, when I had a bunch of super dedicated, serious students
[18:39] <Matte87> the old gang, hash, lemon, tblanco, nito
[18:40] <Matte87> sydney
[18:40] <nito89> Yeah sure as hell beats having loads of half-hearted ones xD
[18:41] <Matte87> bah
[18:41] <Matte87> let's continue on
[18:42] <Matte87> not that it's too much left to cover hah
[18:42] <Matte87> but yeah
[18:42] <nito89>  :tongue2: 
[18:42] <Matte87> I was thinking after week 1
[18:42] <Matte87> we count, and give a little prize aswell
[18:42] <Matte87> a few points
[18:42] <nito89> yeah, fine with me
[18:42] <nito89> !points
[18:42] <nito89> Fuck
[18:43] <nito89> Helps if you get the right command  :tongue2: 
[18:43] <nito89> Yah i have a lot spare to give away too
[18:43] <Matte87> hmm, how about
[18:43] <Matte87> we have a task
[18:43] <Matte87> each week
[18:43] <Matte87> which is "main"
[18:43] <Matte87> or something
[18:44] <Matte87> like, it's worth more points
[18:44] <Matte87> that way, it'll resemble the taskclub
[18:44] <nito89> like a double experience week
[18:44] <nito89> Haha
[18:44] <Matte87> haha
[18:44] <Matte87> well, there's a list of let's say 10 tasks
[18:44] <Matte87> week one, flying is worth a bit extra
[18:44] <Matte87> perhaps 5 more points
[18:44] <Matte87> and week two, TK is
[18:44] <nito89> yeaah thats cool
[18:45] <Matte87> lemonDrops: got any tasks you want to be included in the list?
[18:45] <nito89> i currently have 16 different tasks with different amounts of points written down
[18:45] <Matte87> just throw em out there, we'll discuss if they're basic, normal or advanced
[18:45] <Matte87> oh that's great!
[18:45] <lemonDrops> hmm i dunno at the moment
[18:45] <Matte87> so many
[18:46] <nito89> Shall i tell you what i got so far?
[18:46] <lemonDrops> hmm i thought about including not only action-oriented tasks, as well as creating for example a new dream fruit or discover a new color
[18:47] <nito89> Remember whole dream: 2 points                   Teleport: 10 points
[18:47] <nito89>  
[18:47] <nito89> Remember fragment: 1 point                     Element manipulation: 10 points          
[18:47] <nito89>  
[18:47] <nito89> Become lucid: 5 points                           Advanced flying: 10 points                          
[18:47] <nito89>                                                  (flying at great speed, or leaving earth.)
[18:47] <nito89> Successfully Stabilise: 2 points
[18:47] <nito89>  
[18:47] <nito89> Fly: 4 points                                     Advanced summoning: 10 points
[18:47] <nito89>                           (have something materialize before your eyes, summon something huge)
[18:47] <nito89> TK (Telekenisis): 4 points.
[18:47] <nito89>  
[18:47] <nito89> Super Strength: 4 points                              
[18:47] <nito89>  
[18:47] <nito89> Super Speed: 4 points
[18:47] <nito89>  
[18:47] <nito89> Basic Summon: 4 points
[18:47] <nito89> (I.E summoning from inside pocket)
[18:47] <nito89>  
[18:47] <nito89> Gain invunrability: 4 points.
[18:47] <nito89>  
[18:47] <nito89> DEILD: 2 points
[18:47] <nito89>  
[18:47] <nito89> WILD: 2 points
[18:47] <Matte87> oh that's messy
[18:48] <Matte87> hahah
[18:48] <nito89> All point awards and tasks are open to discussion and editing. Thats just a rough draft
[18:48] <Matte87> yeah
[18:48] <nito89> Yeah, well gotta start somewhere  :tongue2: 
[18:48] <Matte87> it's good man, it's just that the way you copied it haha
[18:48] <lemonDrops> so is the main task something you do when lucid or like a wild attempt???
[18:48] <Matte87> hmm
[18:48] <nito89> Looks fine on my screen  :tongue2:  Kvirc ftw
[18:48] <Matte87> we should vote on that
[18:48] <Matte87> ah
[18:48] <Matte87> lotsa spaces and stuff on mine
[18:48] <Matte87> so don't you think I insulted you  :tongue2: 
[18:48] <Matte87> cuz I didn't
[18:48] <nito89> too late
[18:49] <Matte87> fffffff
[18:49]  * nito89 cracks knuckles
[18:49] <nito89>  :tongue2: 
[18:49] <lemonDrops> it looks good on my chat either  :smiley: 
[18:49] <lemonDrops> just make the window bigger
[18:50] <Matte87> what do you guys think about the points?
[18:50] <Matte87> I think fragments should be ½ a point, regular dream 1
[18:50] <nito89> I only put it as 1 and 2 for easy counting
[18:50] <nito89> But they can easily change
[18:50] <Matte87> other than that, it looks very good
[18:50] <lemonDrops> yeah thats better nito
[18:50] <Matte87> WBTB attempt perhaps?
[18:51] <nito89> Yeah, i mean i gots WILD in there. So all the different techniques should be in imp
[18:51] <nito89> imo*
[18:51] <Matte87> having a lucid dream would be, 1 point for a dream, 5 for it being a LD, and if it was a DEILD then 2 more, so 8?
[18:51] <Matte87> or is it just 7
[18:51] <nito89> Yeah
[18:52] <nito89> 8
[18:52] <nito89> Makes people try to experiment more
[18:52] <Matte87> dream sex should be in it
[18:52] <Matte87> hah
[18:52] <lemonDrops> if its a wild, its worth 10
[18:52] <nito89> For the sake of getting moar points
[18:52] <nito89> And yeah it should be
[18:52] <Matte87> a wild should be worth alot
[18:52] <nito89> Yeah thats true
[18:52] <Matte87> DEILD: 3, WILD 6?
[18:52] <nito89> Ill bundle WILD with the more advance ones
[18:53] <Matte87> alright, sounds good
[18:53] <nito89> WBTb ive put as 2
[18:53] <nito89> As its not exactly difficult  :tongue2: 
[18:53] <nito89> But still, its effort
[18:53] <Matte87> yea
[18:53] <Matte87> yup
[18:53] <Matte87> REM rebound should be over nine thousand
[18:53] <Matte87> seriously though
[18:54] <Matte87> that one doesn't have to be included
[18:54] <Matte87> it's a bit too hardcore
[18:54] <nito89> OVER 9000!?
[18:54] <Matte87> doing a REM rebound just for a REM rebound's sake
[18:54] <nito89> i have to realise that i am NOT Nappa.
[18:54] <Matte87> huh
[18:55] <nito89> DBZ
[18:55] <Matte87> ah
[18:55] <nito89> Its Over 9000!!! [Original Video and Audio] - YouTube
[18:55] <lemonDrops> rem rebound should be worth a bit more like wbtb, e.g. 3 points
[18:56] <lemonDrops> ^^
[18:57] <nito89> Yeah
[18:57] <nito89> I mean, afterall its a task
[18:57] <Matte87> fffff
[18:57] <lemonDrops> it only includes getting less sleep in one night, and having many rem next night!
[18:57] <nito89> I need some more advanced tasks
[18:58] <Matte87> hmm
[18:58] <lemonDrops> lucid ones?
[18:59] <nito89> just RemRebound + lucid.
[18:59] <nito89> so 7 or 8 points
[19:00] <nito89> It seems like you can rack up a lot of points but it should be that way. We need to make people feel as though they are accomplishing something even if they dont win overall
[19:00] <Matte87> yea
[19:00] <nito89> but we do need to have a maximum point threshold PER dream
[19:00] <lemonDrops> ok
[19:01] <nito89> just so matte doesn't do EVERYTHING straight away  :tongue2: 
[19:01] <Matte87> haha!
[19:01] <Matte87> don't worry, my confidence isn't that high atm
[19:01] <Matte87> been a while since I had a long and stable lucid in which I was thinking logically
[19:02] <nito89> Hehe
[19:03] <Matte87> trying to think of advanced tasks...
[19:03] <nito89> yeah, that section needs beefing up
[19:03] <nito89> I think lucid sex is advanced, its hard to stay in the dream while doing it
[19:03] <Matte87> yeah
[19:04] <Matte87> some DC interaction tasks
[19:04] <Matte87> would be fun
[19:04] <lemonDrops> meet up with your DG
[19:04] <Matte87> yeah, that's definitely a 10
[19:04] <nito89> Ok putting it down
[19:04] <Matte87> I can't help but to think of the good and bad deed ones we had
[19:05] <Matte87> I know I'm nagging about them haha, but it's fun and there's so much room for freedom
[19:05] <Matte87> perhaps
[19:05] <lemonDrops> we could give extra points for doing the totm
[19:05] <Matte87> "Be a douche" and "Be a good guy"
[19:05] <Matte87> for the entire dream
[19:07] <nito89> Ah so set the plot
[19:07] <nito89> Yeah that could be cool
[19:10] <Matte87> hmm
[19:10] <Matte87> make some DC's believe in a scenario you make up?
[19:11] <nito89> Lol yeah so you basically jedi mind trick them
[19:11] <nito89> Haha, i like it!
[19:11] <Matte87> yeah
[19:12] <nito89> its also like passive control
[19:12] <nito89> Which is cool
[19:12] <nito89> .... So how do i word it? :O
[19:14] <Matte87> haha
[19:14] <Matte87> dunno
[19:16] <nito89>  :Sad: 
[19:18] <nito89> well - thats no help  :tongue2: 
[19:19] <Matte87> haha
[19:19] <Matte87> uhm
[19:19] <lemonDrops> trick a DC into believing a made-up story  :smiley: 
[19:19] <Matte87> "Make a DC believe in a made up scenario"
[19:19] <Matte87> yea
[19:21] <nito89> ok
[19:21] <lemonDrops> hey guys i have to go now
[19:21] <nito89> Ah ok
[19:21] <nito89> Cheers for attending lemonDrops was good to talk again xD
[19:21] <lemonDrops> thanks!
[19:22] <lemonDrops> c u later when updating my DJ
[19:22] <Matte87> yea
[19:22] <Matte87> I'll post the list in a new threa d
[19:22] <Matte87> thanks for attending lemonDrops  :smiley: 
[19:22] <Matte87> gl LDing!
[19:23] <lemonDrops> thanks. ciao

----------


## FelicityPotter

D: I no longer have access to the internet, with the exception of my mobile... Which is why I can no longer update my online dj, and why i have so much trouble with the chat... I'm sorry!!! Should we note down the dreams in our workbook and let you rate the dream qnd write our points each day in the challenge thread?

----------


## Matte87

Competitions chat, 18th of December.


*Spoiler* for _Chat on the 18th_: 



[17:11] == Matte87|Away [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[17:11] == Matte87|Away has changed nick to Matte87
[17:17] == djpatch999 has changed nick to djpatch999|BRB
[17:20] == djpatch999|BRB has changed nick to djpatch999
[17:24] <djpatch999> Matte87: Sorry I missed the meeting again yesterday, I'm really going to need to set an alarm for it  :Sad: 
[17:30] <Matte87> chat day was changed to today  :smiley: 
[17:30] <Matte87> so no worries mate
[17:31] <djpatch999> :O YAAAYY Today is my lucky day!  ::D: 
[17:32] <djpatch999> you agreed with me on my points then  :smiley: 
[17:32] <Matte87> I trust you  :smiley: 
[17:32] <Matte87> the score will be reset today anyways
[17:32] <djpatch999> Thanks  :smiley: 
[17:32] <Matte87> so everyone gets a chance
[17:32] <djpatch999> ah ok  :smiley: 
[17:33] <djpatch999> is it ok to do it in weeks instead of updating daily?
[17:33] <djpatch999> or is it going to be reset weekly?
[17:55] == lemonDrops [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[17:59] == djpatch999 [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[18:00] == djpatch999 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[18:01] <Matte87> hey lemonDrops
[18:02] <lemonDrops> hi everybody
[18:03] <djpatch999> hey :
[18:03] <Matte87> how's it going?
[18:03] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[18:03] <lemonDrops> good
[18:04] <lemonDrops> the competition was a huge sucess
[18:04] == sydney [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[18:04] <djpatch999>  ::D: 
[18:04] <sydney> Am I late? :S
[18:04] <djpatch999> everybody likes a bit of competition
[18:04] <djpatch999> only by 4 minutes
[18:04] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[18:05] <sydney> Phew.
[18:05] <sydney> So what we talkin about  :smiley: 
[18:05] <Matte87> hey sydney  :smiley: 
[18:05] <Matte87> glad you could make it
[18:05] <sydney> hey heyy
[18:05] <djpatch999> The competition
[18:05] <Matte87> and yes, the competition was a great idea
[18:05] <Matte87> by nito
[18:05] <Matte87> haha
[18:06] <sydney> I know.. I saw it was 11 at my time and i was like.. OMG.. CHAT!
[18:06] <Matte87> that's why I've decided to run it for two more weeks
[18:06] <Matte87> but with a little twist
[18:06] <djpatch999>  ::D: 
[18:06] <lemonDrops> continuing the points?
[18:06] <sydney> ooh a lil twist
[18:07] <Matte87> yeah
[18:07] <Matte87> points will continue
[18:07] <Matte87> only now, we're in teams of two  :smiley: 
[18:07] <djpatch999>  ::D: 
[18:07] <sydney> YAYY
[18:07] <Matte87> so there's an individual contest, aswell as a team one
[18:07] <lemonDrops> wow
[18:07] <djpatch999> This sounds like fun!
[18:07] <Matte87> I divided you guys into teams based on the last score
[18:08] <Matte87> might not be 100% fair, but it's all I got to go on
[18:08] <sydney> can we pick our teammate? Or are you picking them to balance it out?
[18:08] <sydney> ok
[18:08] <sydney> sorry late lmao
[18:08] <Matte87> Cardeal who won, teams up with linkster who had the lowest score
[18:08] <sydney> Ok cool  :smiley: 
[18:08] <djpatch999> makes sense
[18:08] <Matte87> updating the page soon with more info
[18:08] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[18:08] <Matte87> also, I thought of including a few team tasks
[18:08] <Matte87> just a few
[18:08] <Matte87> but they will give a real points boost
[18:09] <sydney> what about shared dreaming, if we every actually accomplished it?
[18:09] <Matte87> one for example is to meet your team mate
[18:09] <sydney> every*
[18:09] <sydney> ever*
[18:09] <sydney> ah
[18:09] <Matte87> yeah  :smiley: 
[18:09] <sydney> hah.. maybe I should just not talk  :smiley: 
[18:09] <Matte87> lol it's okay  :tongue2: 
[18:09] <djpatch999> Ooh I'm so excited!
[18:09] <sydney> same!!!!
[18:09] <djpatch999> I feel sorry for the person who gets me lol
[18:10] <lemonDrops>  :smiley: 
[18:10] <sydney> same here.. lol :/
[18:10] <Matte87> haha nah you guys
[18:10] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[18:10] <Matte87> is all for fun anyways
[18:10] <djpatch999> yeah  :smiley: 
[18:10] <sydney> yeah, and it'll help us get out motivation up  :smiley: 
[18:10] <Matte87> djpatch999:  you're with felicity
[18:10] <Matte87> sydney you're with lemon
[18:10] <Matte87> I'm with forceez
[18:10] <sydney> yay  :smiley: 
[18:10] <djpatch999> ok  :smiley:  I'll make a note of it
[18:10] <Matte87> cardeal with linkster
[18:10] <Matte87> and nito with misslucy
[18:11] <djpatch999> are you going to put these in a post?
[18:11] <Matte87> what we need to do now in this chat
[18:11] <Matte87> yeah, check it out  :smiley: 
[18:11] <Matte87> http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...thread-125222/
[18:11] <djpatch999> thanks
[18:11] <sydney> I'll check it out rl quick
[18:11] <djpatch999> cool  ::D: 
[18:11] <lemonDrops> all points erased :/
[18:12] <djpatch999> Can't wait!
[18:12] <sydney> Woot I'm Red
[18:12] <Matte87> hmm, actually yeah lemonDrops
[18:12] <Matte87> that was a mistake I did
[18:13] <Matte87> forgot to save them  :Sad: 
[18:13] <Matte87> darnit
[18:13] <sydney> Awws
[18:13] <sydney> crap! if only I had stayed on the competition thread
[18:13] <djpatch999> ahh noo, I can remember mine, Cardeal got 90.5
[18:13] <sydney> whoaaa..
[18:13] <djpatch999> erm someone got 30.5
[18:13] <sydney> not me
[18:13] <djpatch999> no wait... 30
[18:13] <Matte87> yea
[18:13] <djpatch999> haha
[18:13] <Matte87> it's okay
[18:13] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[18:14] <sydney> Well, if we start over, then we'll have even more motivation to get points
[18:14] <lemonDrops> we can start new anyways
[18:14] <djpatch999> Yes!  ::D: 
[18:14] <Matte87> yeah
[18:14] <Matte87> what I want now, is for you to come up with easy and perhaps advanced tasks
[18:14] <Matte87> that most of you guys can do
[18:14] <sydney> hmm
[18:14] <djpatch999> for the teams I'm assuming
[18:14] <Matte87> preferably a few easy basic ones
[18:14] <sydney> like together..?
[18:15] <Matte87> I'm including eat something, because that's a good one
[18:15] <Matte87> and together yeah
[18:15] <Matte87> team tasks, aswell as individual tasks
[18:15] <lemonDrops> go for a dinner  :smiley: 
[18:15] <sydney> well if not a shared dream, maybe find something similar
[18:15] <djpatch999> .... in a resturant
[18:15] <sydney> that'd be cool
[18:15] <Matte87> yeah
[18:16] <sydney> Like.. if each person (not necessarily in the same night) find a similar object, for instance an apple tree
[18:16] <sydney> lmao
[18:16] <sydney> like not in a shared dream either
[18:16] <djpatch999> yeah  :smiley: 
[18:16] <lemonDrops> that would be cool..
[18:16] <sydney> have a snowball fight together?
[18:17] <Matte87> find an item
[18:17] <Matte87> sounds good
[18:17] <sydney> water balloons, anyone?  :smiley: 
[18:17] <Matte87> you set it up before
[18:17] <sydney> yeah
[18:17] <Matte87> perhaps prank someone?
[18:17] <djpatch999> What about... asking a DC for a christmas decoration? see what they give you (I know the results to tests like these can be interesting)  ::D: 
[18:17] <Matte87> yeah a little passive control
[18:17] <sydney> sweet  ::D: 
[18:18] <Matte87> ok so
[18:18] <Matte87> meet your team mate
[18:18] <Matte87> *
[18:18] <Matte87> * find an item you've planned on finding
[18:18] <Matte87> hmm
[18:18] <Matte87> I was thinking, ask your team mate to demonstrate a power
[18:18] <Matte87> see which one it is
[18:18] <sydney> an advanced one could be to find your Dream Guides together?
[18:19] <Matte87> that's like super advanced  :tongue2: 
[18:19] <lemonDrops> that would be hard
[18:19] <sydney> do they have to be actually in the dream, or a DC?
[18:19] <Matte87> we should keep it fairly simple
[18:19] <sydney> well nevermind lmao
[18:19] <Matte87> haha
[18:19] <djpatch999> would your personal DG show themselves in anothers presence?
[18:19] <Matte87> hmm, maybe
[18:19] <Matte87> dunno really
[18:19] <lemonDrops> i think it's up to your expectation
[18:19] <sydney> Hmm..
[18:19] <Matte87> yea
[18:19] <djpatch999> yeah  :smiley: 
[18:20] <Matte87> ok the team tasks
[18:20] <sydney> DCs probably couldn't see your DG either
[18:20] <Matte87> you will only get points from them, if both has done the task
[18:20] <sydney> Fight each other.
[18:20] <sydney>  ::D: 
[18:20] <Matte87> can do on different nights, but both has to complete the task for it to count
[18:20] <Matte87> oh yeah have a fight
[18:20] <Matte87> that's definitely going up there
[18:20] <sydney> yay1
[18:20] <djpatch999> yup  :smiley: 
[18:20] <sydney> yay!
[18:20] <lemonDrops> yeah
[18:21] <sydney> Snowball fight.. i said that earlier  :tongue2: 
[18:21] <djpatch999> I like the sound of that one but wouldn;t it come under "fight each other"?
[18:21] <sydney> True
[18:21] <sydney> but..
[18:21] <sydney> with snowballs xD
[18:21] <djpatch999> lol xD
[18:21] <Matte87> yea
[18:21] <sydney> nah i guess anyway you do it
[18:21] <sydney> haha
[18:21] <Matte87> you'd get points for it tho
[18:22] <Matte87> aslong as you fight in some way
[18:22] <Matte87> compete hmm
[18:22] <djpatch999> I'd rather use snowballs than get blasted by Felicity lol
[18:22] <djpatch999> *Obliterated
[18:22] <lemonDrops> so sydney, are you prepared for a snowball fight?
[18:22] <sydney> I wonder.. if snow feels cold in dreams
[18:22] <sydney> Oh yes > ::D: 
[18:22] <djpatch999> depends on if you want it to feel cold or not
[18:23] <sydney> That would be cool if you could feel actual pain for just a moment
[18:23] <sydney> It'd be like.. real-ish
[18:23] <djpatch999> You can feel pain in a dream
[18:23] <djpatch999> if you want to
[18:24] <sydney> Ah
[18:24] <Matte87> yeah it's only not as solid as it is in real life
[18:24] <djpatch999> but the "default" if you will is you feeling no pain
[18:24] <sydney> Yeah
[18:24] <lemonDrops> when i lucid dream i often have to "activate" my senses to feel all 5 senses
[18:24] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[18:24] <sydney> oh
[18:25] <djpatch999> lemonDrops, how do you activate your senses?
[18:25] <Matte87> ok, 10 points if the teammates achieves the same task
[18:25] <lemonDrops> you try to notice sounds, touch the grass,
[18:25] <sydney> I've had a question nagging at me for while.. but if someone having a shared dream looks at the other person' hands, will they look weird? Or will they look like just regular hands?
[18:25] <lemonDrops> try an apple
[18:25] <Matte87> so it's not only "Do with your team mates"
[18:25] <sydney> Or how Mzzkc said, "bite a tree" lol
[18:26] <djpatch999> yes that sounds even better lol
[18:26] <Matte87> if shared dreaming works, I guess their hands would look weird, but they already do on any DC if you look closely
[18:26] <sydney> Oh  ::|: 
[18:26] <Matte87> morphing and stuff
[18:26] <sydney> interesting
[18:26] <djpatch999> Why do hands always look weird?
[18:26] <Matte87> I guess the brain can't make up an exact image of how they should look
[18:26] <sydney> Oh I know! exchange presents with your teammate in a dream
[18:26] <Matte87> why I don't know
[18:26] <sydney> pull something out of your pocket, and give it to them
[18:26] <Matte87> ah  :smiley: 
[18:27] <sydney> tell us what the present was  :smiley: 
[18:27] <Matte87> give your teammate what you've got in your pockets
[18:27] <djpatch999> that sounds like fun lol
[18:27] <sydney> Yea  ::D: 
[18:27] <lemonDrops> a christmas present  :smiley: 
[18:27] <djpatch999> matte can we do that one?
[18:27] <djpatch999>  ::D: 
[18:27] <sydney> Lol, watch me pull out like a machete with a ribbon tied around it.. haha
[18:28] <djpatch999> nice.......
[18:28] <lemonDrops> ooh
[18:28] <djpatch999> lol
[18:28] <Matte87> yeah
[18:28] <Matte87> included it now
[18:28] <Matte87> "Exchange pocket contents"
[18:28] <Matte87> content
[18:28] <Matte87> ok I think that'll be enough
[18:28] <sydney> maybe, also imagine it to be wrapped like a present too
[18:28] <djpatch999> haha I'll just empty my entire pocket onto Felicity haha
[18:28] <Matte87> is there any task that you feel like we need?
[18:28] <Matte87> basic or advanced
[18:28] <djpatch999> erm...
[18:29] <djpatch999> not that I can think of
[18:29] <sydney> jump off of a cliff together?
[18:29] <sydney> lawl
[18:29] <Matte87> haha
[18:29] <lemonDrops> I think it's quite complete
[18:29] <djpatch999> maybe turn rain into snow? would come under element control?
[18:29] <sydney> yea  ::D: 
[18:30] <Matte87> yeah that's element control
[18:30] <sydney> Find the biggest Christmas tree you possibly can, and put decorations on it haha
[18:30] <djpatch999> haha fly to the top and put a star on top lol
[18:30] <sydney> hahaha  ::D: 
[18:31] <sydney> How about... go sledding
[18:31] <djpatch999> knowing me I'll imagine a real star and one will come crashing into earth lol
[18:31] <sydney> hahaha
[18:31] <lemonDrops> describe the other person how he/she looks like
[18:32] <sydney> Imagine the most amazing sled you can possibly sled on, then go down the biggest hill/mountain ever
[18:32] <sydney> that sounds good  ::D: 
[18:32] <Matte87> that's a good one lemonDrops
[18:32] <djpatch999> yeah both of them would be interesting
[18:32] <sydney> yea
[18:33] <Matte87> still too advanced sydney  :tongue2: 
[18:33] <sydney> darn  ::D: 
[18:33] <djpatch999> you need to be very good at designing your dreamscape for that lol
[18:33] <sydney> true
[18:34] <djpatch999> has anyone actually done that btw?
[18:34] <lemonDrops> or simply in teleport  :tongue2: 
[18:34] <djpatch999> yes^^
[18:34] <sydney> Like in Harry Potter, hold on to something and teleport to the same place
[18:34] <sydney> yea  ::D: 
[18:34] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[18:35] <sydney> Shake hands. haha
[18:35] <djpatch999> no cause felicity would blast me with a fireball or something lol
[18:35] <sydney> LOL
[18:36] <djpatch999> hey felicity shake my BOOM! O.o lol
[18:36] <sydney> What about call eachother?
[18:36] <sydney> ahahaha  ::D: 
[18:36] <djpatch999> on a phone?
[18:37] <djpatch999> or call to each other
[18:37] <sydney> yeah
[18:37] <lemonDrops> yeah that would be a bit easier
[18:37] <djpatch999> ahh ok  :smiley: 
[18:37] <sydney> yeah, either yell our names, or call eachother in the phone
[18:37] <sydney> on*
[18:39] <Matte87> ok so
[18:39] <Matte87> updated the thread
[18:39] <Matte87> check it out and if you see something you want changed or edited, just tell me
[18:39] <lemonDrops> what about points? the new tasks should be worth some more points
[18:39] <lemonDrops> ah ok
[18:40] <sydney> Sweetness
[18:40] <Matte87> team tasks are worth more than normal tasks
[18:40] <djpatch999> too many people refreshed at once lol I cant see it
[18:40] <Matte87> but they only go into the team score
[18:40] <Matte87> will try to keep track of it all
[18:40] <lemonDrops> yeah
[18:40] <Matte87> but when you have dreams and want me to update the points, make sure you type it out nice and simple
[18:40] <sydney> What about the 20 points per dream rule?
[18:41] <djpatch999> I'm assuming we're allowed over the 20 points a night limit for the team tasks?
[18:41] <Matte87> like: "Points for me on the 19th: 15, For my team: 15"
[18:41] <Matte87> or something like that
[18:41] <Matte87> not individual score, that's still 20 a night
[18:41] <sydney> alrighty
[18:41] <Matte87> but yeah
[18:42] <Matte87> oh, I just thought of a last task
[18:42] <Matte87> "Lucid on same night"
[18:42] <sydney> Should the teammates get together and decide how much points before posting?
[18:42] <djpatch999> yeah!
[18:42] <Matte87> or achieving on same night, would be cool
[18:42] <sydney> yeah  ::D: 
[18:42] <Matte87> if you write down which task you did and you need your team mate to do it first before I award points
[18:42] <Matte87> I'll include a little text next to your team name or something
[18:42] <Matte87> we'll see
[18:43] <sydney> Okeydokey
[18:43] <djpatch999> ok  :smiley: 
[18:43] <lemonDrops> ok
[18:43] <sydney> Sounds good!
[18:43] <Matte87> hmm
[18:44] <lemonDrops> so - do the team task count already if one achieves it? or must both do them?
[18:44] <Matte87> nah I'll skip that one
[18:44] <Matte87> both must do the tasks for points to be awarded
[18:45] <lemonDrops> and whats the "achieved same task" for?
[18:45] <Matte87> all individual points from both team members go to the team score
[18:45] <sydney> Ok
[18:45] <Matte87> I don't want the team tasks only to have to do with meeting up and doing stuff in a dream
[18:45] <Matte87> like as if it was a shared
[18:45] <Matte87> but if I do telekinesis in a dream
[18:45] <Matte87> and then forceez does it in one aswell
[18:45] <Matte87> we get +10 points
[18:45] <Matte87> encourages people to try the same tasks
[18:45] <Matte87> and work together  :smiley: 
[18:45] <sydney> Does it have to be the same night?
[18:45] <lemonDrops> ah ok
[18:45] <Matte87> nope
[18:45] <sydney> ok  :smiley: 
[18:45] <Matte87> none of it has to be on the same night
[18:46] <Matte87> so if you complete lets say, fight eachother
[18:46] <sydney> I took a shared dreaming class a while ago that taught me the basics of a shared dream and how to achieve one..
[18:46] <Matte87> I'll put that next to your team name
[18:46] <sydney> Okay
[18:46] <djpatch999> So if I ate something and met my teammate that would be 25 points....
[18:46] <djpatch999> over the limit
[18:46] <djpatch999> or would 20 go to team and 5 to me?
[18:46] <Matte87> Team Orange: 20 points, - Nito Fight
[18:46] <Matte87> or something like that
[18:46] <sydney> Ah
[18:47] <Matte87> hmm
[18:47] <Matte87> if you get 25 points
[18:47] <sydney> Maybe you could add some tips onto the thread on how to get a shared dream?
[18:47] <Matte87> sry not really into that sydney  :Sad: 
[18:47] <sydney> No problem, no problem
[18:47] <Matte87> meet up is just in a normal dream, whatever your subconscious cooks up
[18:48] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[18:48] <sydney> Okeydokey! how will we know though.. who our teammate is?
[18:48] <sydney> lol
[18:48] <Matte87> if you would get 15 points normally, but your team mate has done that task aswell
[18:48] <Matte87> you get 15 points for you, and 10 for your team
[18:48] <Matte87> but only from one person
[18:48] <lemonDrops> you could include a little description of how this works into the the competition thread for the people not here right now
[18:48] <djpatch999> ah ok  :smiley: 
[18:49] <Matte87> yeah I'll try to explain it with an example
[18:49] <Matte87> ok so
[18:49] <sydney> If we meet up not in a shared dream, how will we know who our teammate is?
[18:49] <Matte87> that wraps it up
[18:49] <Matte87> you just yell out
[18:49] <sydney> always wondered that
[18:49] <Matte87> and you'll know
[18:49] <sydney> Oh... ok
[18:50] <Matte87> when I met with the people last time, I knew who everyone was
[18:50] <sydney> Ah
[18:50] <Matte87> can also just ask their name
[18:50] <sydney> Okay
[18:50] <sydney> Well
[18:50] <sydney> if we're all done here, Imma go study for exams  :smiley: 
[18:51] <Matte87> yeah
[18:51] <sydney> I'll talk to ya later lemonDrops!
[18:51] <Matte87> good luck guys  :smiley:  I'll edit the thread a bit
[18:51] <lemonDrops> one thing sydney, which task do you want to start?
[18:51] <sydney> ok!
[18:51] <djpatch999> ok  :smiley: 
[18:51] <Matte87> gl LD'ing!  :smiley: 
[18:51] <sydney> Lets start with a basic one
[18:51] <sydney> um
[18:51] <djpatch999> you too!

----------


## Matte87

Chat log 7th of January.


*Spoiler* for _Chat_: 



[17:14] == Matte87 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[17:14] == mode/#DVA [+o Matte87] by DreamBot
[17:14] <&fOrceez> Like, 3 across 2 days and then none for two/three weeks
[17:15] <felicitypotter> But when I do, my limbs feel heavy for a few seconds
[17:15] <@Matte87> hey guys  :smiley: 
[17:15] <djpatch999> hey  :smiley: 
[17:15] <felicitypotter> wow
[17:15] <@Matte87> you're here early
[17:15] <felicitypotter> Hey matte  ::D: 
[17:15] <@Matte87> hi felicitypotter  :smiley: 
[17:15] <&fOrceez> Oh. I thought you were late  :tongue2: 
[17:15] <djpatch999> early?
[17:15] <felicitypotter> um I think it might be the other way round, what forceez said
[17:15] <felicitypotter>  :tongue2: 
[17:15] <djpatch999> what time is it where you are?
[17:16] <@Matte87> hah, 17:15
[17:16] <@Matte87> it's not until 45 minutes
[17:16] <felicitypotter> ^^ makes sense  ::D: 
[17:16] <djpatch999> ....guys we're really early lol
[17:16] <felicitypotter> whaa?
[17:16] <@Matte87> hmm, actually I think what I might have done
[17:16] <@Matte87> GMT+2
[17:16] <&fOrceez> Wha!
[17:16] <@Matte87> it should be +1
[17:16] <@Matte87> or something
[17:16] <djpatch999> oh thats why lol
[17:16] <@Matte87> well
[17:16] <&fOrceez> Looks like we have a prolonged lesson!
[17:16] <@Matte87> yes!
[17:16] <felicitypotter> so is it now or
[17:16] <djpatch999>  ::D: 
[17:16] <@Matte87> that's the spirit fOrceez
[17:16] <felicitypotter> in an hour??
[17:16] <@Matte87> in 45
[17:16] <&fOrceez> Both
[17:16] <&fOrceez> Up to you if you want to stay the whole duration
[17:16] <felicitypotter> ohhh
[17:16] <@Matte87> we can talk some if you like, but I don't mind if you leave and show up later
[17:17] <@Matte87> it's up to you
[17:17] <felicitypotter> I will try to stay
[17:17] <@Matte87> ok  :smiley: 
[17:17] <felicitypotter>  :smiley: 
[17:17] <djpatch999> I'll stay
[17:17] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[17:17] <djpatch999> cause I'm dedicated
[17:17] <djpatch999>  :tongue2: 
[17:17] <&fOrceez>  ::D: 
[17:17] <felicitypotter> Nice to finally be on chat (almost) on time  ::D: 
[17:17] <&fOrceez> lmfao
[17:17] <felicitypotter> ish
[17:17] <&fOrceez> Are you usually late?
[17:17] <djpatch999> last time turned up an hour too late
[17:17] <djpatch999> lol
[17:17]  * fOrceez is amused.
[17:17] <felicitypotter> no, usually I just have problems with using the internet, and being at home
[17:18] <djpatch999> ^ that too
[17:18] <felicitypotter> my dad likes his computer XD
[17:18] <&fOrceez> Heh!
[17:18] <felicitypotter> I'm with my mum today though, so it shouldn't really be a problem  :smiley: 
[17:18] <djpatch999> Forceez, how do I recognise this dream feeling?
[17:18] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[17:19] <&fOrceez> Tonight when you recall your dream, pay attention to this kind of.. sixth sense, i suppose
[17:19] <felicitypotter> everything is just slightly different, you know what's going to happen  ::D: 
[17:19] <&fOrceez> If you feel it, you'll know what i'm talking about
[17:19] <&fOrceez> Yeah
[17:19] <felicitypotter> DJ becomes lucid, he just wakes up after a second  :tongue2: 
[17:19] <&fOrceez> It's like dream control without being lucid, if that makes sense to you
[17:19] <felicitypotter> or half a second
[17:19] <djpatch999> I've experienced that before
[17:19] <felicitypotter> or less ^^
[17:20] <&fOrceez> Or maybe he's lucid throughout the whole time and doesn't recall it  :wink2: 
[17:20] <&fOrceez> Be optimistic, guys!
[17:20] <felicitypotter> hehe yeah  ::D: 
[17:20] <felicitypotter> I was a fairy last night XD
[17:20] <djpatch999> no I'd know, my recall has been fairly good for the past few months
[17:20] <djpatch999> O.o
[17:20] <&fOrceez> Nice!
[17:21] <&fOrceez> But really, if you're not lazy
[17:21] <&fOrceez> Combine DILD with MILD
[17:21] <djpatch999> Yeah, tried that before but I'll try again  :smiley: 
[17:21] <&fOrceez> No reason not to increase your success rates, right?
[17:21] <djpatch999> :3
[17:21] <felicitypotter> I used MILD to keep me aware during WILDs  ::D: 
[17:21] <&fOrceez>  :tongue2:  that's awesome
[17:21] <felicitypotter> it worked about once  :tongue2: 
[17:21] <felicitypotter> well, it never even completely worked
[17:21] <felicitypotter> :/
[17:22] <djpatch999> I'm so relaxed my brain doesn't seem to take much notice of it's orders lol
[17:22] <felicitypotter> I got vibraty but that's it  :Sad:  hahahaha  :tongue2: 
[17:22] <djpatch999> you got what?
[17:23] <djpatch999> oh you mean you felt the vibrations
[17:23] <@Matte87> you guys talk, I need to edit the thread a bit  :tongue2: 
[17:23] <djpatch999> wow that sounds cool
[17:23] <felicitypotter> yep, that  :smiley: 
[17:23] <@Matte87> lotsa stuff to keep track on
[17:23] <felicitypotter> okay then  ::D: 
[17:23] <djpatch999> ok  :smiley: 
[17:23] <@Matte87> just so you know, the teams are being remade
[17:23] <@Matte87> to be as fair as possible
[17:23] <felicitypotter> good luck!!  ::D: 
[17:23] <felicitypotter> D:
[17:23] <djpatch999> ok thats fine  :smiley: 
[17:23] <&fOrceez> felicitypotter: what mantras do you use?
[17:23] <felicitypotter> I'm lucid tonight
[17:23] <&fOrceez> djpatch999: being relaxed is fine, but also be aware
[17:24] <felicitypotter> usually, otherwise My dreams are interesting  :smiley: 
[17:24] <djpatch999> yeah ok  :smiley: 
[17:24] <&fOrceez> Before, when I woke up
[17:24] <&fOrceez> My dream was something about a helicopter, a waterfall, a friend and ice..
[17:24] <&fOrceez> Didn't get to record it fully because i got woken up by my dog wanting to go outside
[17:25] <djpatch999> ah no!
[17:25] <&fOrceez> Lol
[17:25] <djpatch999> guess what my dream was about!?
[17:25] <&fOrceez> unicorns
[17:25] <&fOrceez> fairies
[17:25] <felicitypotter> If I'm trying to WILD, I always realise my face is scrunched up, so I fix it and it's scrunched up again when
[17:25] <&fOrceez> flowers
[17:25] <djpatch999> rocks -.-
[17:25] <felicitypotter> what??
[17:25] <&fOrceez> hahahaah
[17:25] <felicitypotter> again?
[17:25] <&fOrceez> Dude, new dream sign?
[17:25] <felicitypotter> XD
[17:25] <&fOrceez> Also, if you guys DILD, do you try looking for dream signs through your journals?
[17:25] <felicitypotter> I think they occur more in reality xD
[17:26] <felicitypotter> yes
[17:26] <felicitypotter> Whenever I see Jack XD
[17:26] <&fOrceez> And to record as much detail about your dreams as possible?
[17:26] <djpatch999> yes I do!
[17:26] <djpatch999>  ::D: 
[17:26] <&fOrceez> Good good, just making sure  :tongue2: 
[17:26] <felicitypotter> yup  ::D: 
[17:26] <&fOrceez> And what about the biggie?
[17:26] <&fOrceez> Confidence?
[17:26] <&fOrceez> Optimism
[17:26] <@Matte87> oh noes, we need another member for the competition
[17:27] <@Matte87> recruit!
[17:27] <@Matte87> quickly
[17:27] <@Matte87> lol
[17:27] <&fOrceez> Get lucid through the sake of wanting to
[17:27] <djpatch999> erm
[17:27] <djpatch999> erm
[17:27] <djpatch999> erm
[17:27] <djpatch999> ok
[17:27] <djpatch999> lol
[17:27] <felicitypotter> I'm usually very optimistic  ::D: 
[17:27] <&fOrceez> hmm.
[17:27] <&fOrceez> thinking of someone to recruit
[17:27] <felicitypotter> I can't really ... I could ask Esz
[17:27] <djpatch999> matte is dead in the list?
[17:27] <felicitypotter> she probably wouldn't want to though  :Sad: 
[17:28] <djpatch999> Matte87: ^^
[17:28] <felicitypotter> dead?
[17:28] <@Matte87> huuuh
[17:28] <djpatch999> Dead  :smiley: 
[17:28] <@Matte87> nope
[17:28] <@Matte87> she want to join?
[17:28] <felicitypotter> she's not online -__-
[17:28] <djpatch999> I don't know but i think she'd be good for it
[17:29] <djpatch999> she is  :smiley: 
[17:29] <djpatch999> in the main dv room
[17:29] <felicitypotter> oh dead is a person  ::D: 
[17:30] <djpatch999> yes -.-
[17:30] <djpatch999> lol
[17:30] <&fOrceez> who is esz?
[17:30] <djpatch999> a friend of felicity
[17:30] <djpatch999> she thinks I'm a stalker
[17:31] <djpatch999> :/
[17:31] <felicitypotter> she doesn't think that xD
[17:31] <felicitypotter> much
[17:31] <&fOrceez> reassuring!
[17:31] <djpatch999> much lol
[17:32] <felicitypotter> does dead want to? if not we can ask esz
[17:32] <djpatch999> yeah but esz might not want to
[17:33] <felicitypotter> Yeah, I honestly think she's too lazy
[17:33] <&fOrceez> I wonder what the new teams are
[17:33] <felicitypotter> and her mum said she should just focus on sleeping on weekdays
[17:33] <felicitypotter> yeah, me too!
[17:34] <felicitypotter> I forgot to post a lot this time...
[17:34] <felicitypotter> so I got less points than normal
[17:34] <&fOrceez> use that arguement to your advantage, felicitypotter
[17:34] <&fOrceez> More sleep = more REM
[17:34] <&fOrceez> more rem  = more dreams
[17:34] <djpatch999> yeah to did "@
[17:34] <&fOrceez> more dreams = more chances of being lucid
[17:34] <djpatch999> :@
[17:34] <djpatch999>  :tongue2: 
[17:34] <@Matte87> haha
[17:35] <felicitypotter> I will use that argument then  ::D: 
[17:35] <&fOrceez> bloody hell Matte87
[17:35] <&fOrceez> Where are you getting the community hall points to fund the competition?
[17:35] <djpatch999> lol
[17:36] <felicitypotter> what is that supposed to mean?
[17:36] == Dead [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[17:36] <&fOrceez> You know how you get awarded for the end of each competition?
[17:36] <&fOrceez> Welcome, Dead.
[17:36] <felicitypotter> YAAAAAH!
[17:36] <Dead> Ello
[17:36] <felicitypotter> yes
[17:36] <djpatch999> Dead!  ::D: 
[17:36] <Dead> x)
[17:36] <felicitypotter> is he giving out lots of points?
[17:36] <felicitypotter> hello dead  ::D: 
[17:37] <djpatch999> you get 500 points for winning I think
[17:37] <Dead> ello
[17:37] <&fOrceez> 300, now
[17:37] <felicitypotter> oooh cool  ::D: 
[17:37] <&fOrceez> 300 for the individual winner
[17:37] <&fOrceez> and 200 each for the teams
[17:37] <&fOrceez> To earn these points, felicitypotter, you have to post alot  :tongue2: 
[17:37] <felicitypotter> wonderful  ::D: 
[17:38] <felicitypotter> ^^' I will  :smiley: 
[17:38] <&fOrceez> No, i mean
[17:38] <&fOrceez> matte does
[17:38] <felicitypotter> I've been busy with christmas
[17:38] <&fOrceez> To earn the points to fund the competition xD
[17:38] <felicitypotter> really?
[17:38] <&fOrceez> Well, yes.
[17:38] <djpatch999> he works so hard for us :')
[17:39] <felicitypotter> how does that work...?
[17:39] <&fOrceez> He can't send points if he doesn't have any now, can he? ;P
[17:39] <&fOrceez> Yeah, the boss works hard for the DVA course  :tongue2: 
[17:39] <@Matte87> yay Dead   ::D: 
[17:39] <@Matte87> you in then?
[17:39] <felicitypotter> so these points actually exist?!
[17:39] <djpatch999> yes they do lol
[17:39] <@Matte87> ofcourse lol
[17:40] <@Matte87> community hall points
[17:40] <Dead> If i can get some time to read through it all then i might join
[17:40] <@Matte87> you can change name colour and all that with em
[17:40] <&fOrceez> Yep
[17:40] <@Matte87> you just need to read the first page
[17:40] <djpatch999> xD
[17:40] <&fOrceez> That's how i got my glowing name
[17:40] <felicitypotter> wow  ::D: 
[17:40] <@Matte87> and then write down any dreams, frags or LD's you've had
[17:40] <felicitypotter> which is why on here you have an & in front of your name?
[17:41] <&fOrceez> http://www.dreamviews.com/market.php
[17:41] <felicitypotter> I will be writing down all my lucids
[17:41] <djpatch999> and you know what points mean?...... more points! XD I'm so excited about this!!!  ::D: 
[17:41] <djpatch999> I want points!
[17:41] <&fOrceez> Well, i have two modes given to me
[17:41] <djpatch999> ...modes?
[17:41] <&fOrceez> +& and +%
[17:41] <felicitypotter> how do points lead to more points?
[17:41] <&fOrceez> I have +& because i am an exective plus member
[17:41] <felicitypotter> ...?
[17:41] <&fOrceez> +% because i am a dream guide
[17:41] <felicitypotter> executive plus?
[17:41] <djpatch999> because you get points for dreams
[17:42] <&fOrceez> Okay, watch
[17:42] <djpatch999> and then if you win
[17:42] <&fOrceez> If i reconnect
[17:42] == fOrceez [[email protected]] has left #DVA ["ka-fucking-boom"]
[17:42] == fOrceez [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[17:42] == mode/#DVA [+a fOrceez] by DreamBot
[17:42] == mode/#DVA [+h fOrceez] by DreamBot
[17:42] <djpatch999> you get community hall points
[17:42] <&fOrceez> See that?
[17:42] <felicitypotter> ah cool  ::D:  how do you become a dream guide?
[17:42] <&fOrceez> +a and +h
[17:42] <felicitypotter> lol!
[17:42] <&fOrceez> +a gives me &
[17:42] <djpatch999> you help out alot rount the forum
[17:42] <djpatch999> ...i think
[17:42] <&fOrceez> Pretty much
[17:42] <&fOrceez> Dream guides are what Zebrah calls the "welcome wagon" of dreamviews
[17:43] <felicitypotter>  ::D:  I want points  ::D: 
[17:43] <djpatch999> lol
[17:43] <&fOrceez> xD
[17:43] <felicitypotter> and what does matte's @ mean?
[17:43] <djpatch999> fOrceez: how to you pick which symbol you have?
[17:43] <djpatch999> @ means admin
[17:43] <&fOrceez> Close, djpatch999
[17:43] <felicitypotter> ooh wow  ::D: 
[17:43] <&fOrceez> I don't get to choose what symbol
[17:43] <djpatch999> oh  :Sad: 
[17:43] <&fOrceez> I get both the begnefits for each mode
[17:44] <djpatch999> ahh ok :
[17:44] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[17:44] <&fOrceez> But you only see the highest mode i get, which is &
[17:44] <&fOrceez>  :tongue2: 
[17:44] <felicitypotter> ^¬^
[17:44] <djpatch999> makes sense now  :smiley: 
[17:44] <djpatch999> so what does the @ mean?
[17:44] <&fOrceez> If we're up for a while, i may aswell get some food.. rice and curry, yay!
[17:44] <&fOrceez> @ means he's an operator
[17:44] <djpatch999> haha  :tongue2: 
[17:44] <djpatch999> ahh ok  :smiley: 
[17:45] <felicitypotter> cool  ::D: 
[17:45] <djpatch999> and operators can make the bots go quiet xD
[17:45] <felicitypotter> bots?
[17:45] <djpatch999> ninjabot
[17:45] <djpatch999> slashbot
[17:45] <felicitypotter> ...?
[17:45] <djpatch999> etc.
[17:45] <felicitypotter> what do they do?
[17:45] <djpatch999> talk to you lol
[17:45] <djpatch999> go to the main room and watcg
[17:45] <djpatch999> *watch
[17:45] <felicitypotter> there's a dreambot here I think  ::D: 
[17:46] <felicitypotter> so our conversation is being monitored! Cool  ::D: 
[17:46] <djpatch999> haha yeah
[17:46] <djpatch999> the best is ninjabot, who isn't around apparently  :Sad: 
[17:47] <felicitypotter> what is the difference between them?
[17:47] <djpatch999> ninjabot is random
[17:47] <djpatch999> and doesn't serve much of a purpose lol
[17:47] <djpatch999> but is a brilliant bot
[17:48] <felicitypotter> lol  ::D: 
[17:48] <djpatch999> ibot tells you details
[17:48] <&fOrceez> lol
[17:48] <djpatch999> like your profile
[17:48] <djpatch999> and how many points you have
[17:48] <&fOrceez> Yeah
[17:48] <felicitypotter> do all the bots to that?
[17:48] <djpatch999> etc.
[17:48] <djpatch999> nope
[17:48] <@Matte87> 12 minutes!
[17:48] <djpatch999> and I'm not too sure what the other ones do
[17:48] <@Matte87> kinda done with the changes, so that's good
[17:49] <felicitypotter> so I couldn't find out if i wanted to right now,  because we don't have ibot
[17:49] <felicitypotter> wonderful  ::D: 
[17:49] <felicitypotter> are we keeping the same thread?
[17:49] <Dead>  ::o: 
[17:49] <felicitypotter> what's up?
[17:49] <djpatch999> hopefully not cause 11 pages is confusing
[17:50] <felicitypotter> hahah yeah
[17:50] <&fOrceez> You don't need to read 11 pages
[17:50] <&fOrceez> Only matte needs to check what's new
[17:50] <felicitypotter> xD
[17:50] <djpatch999> yeah but it's an extra click lol
[17:50] <&fOrceez>  :tongue2: 
[17:50] <djpatch999> cause I'm so lazy
[17:50] <djpatch999> xD
[17:50] <felicitypotter> on the phone you have to go through page at a time
[17:51] <djpatch999> I might have to go for 10 mins at 5 o'clock
[17:51] <djpatch999> ahh unlucky
[17:51] <felicitypotter> how come?
[17:51] <djpatch999> for my tea :3
[17:51] <&fOrceez> yummy
[17:51] <felicitypotter> i see  ::D: 
[17:51] <Dead>  ::o: 
[17:51] <&fOrceez> Words, dead
[17:51] <&fOrceez> Words.
[17:52] <djpatch999> lol
[17:52] <djpatch999> amazing things
[17:52] <&fOrceez> Are we talking about food, or words?
[17:52] <&fOrceez> lol
[17:53] <djpatch999> both
[17:53] <felicitypotter> words I think  ::D: 
[17:53] <djpatch999> they go well together
[17:53] <&fOrceez> Touche!
[17:53] <djpatch999> xD
[17:53] <felicitypotter> so what's for tea, DJ?
[17:53] <djpatch999> chips and summit else
[17:53] <djpatch999> I still need to ask lol
[17:53] <felicitypotter> Healthy  ::D: 
[17:53] == LbV [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[17:53] <djpatch999> yeah i am
[17:53] <djpatch999> :3
[17:54] <felicitypotter> hi LbV
[17:54] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[17:54] <LbV> Hey hey
[17:54] <djpatch999> although soon I won't need my mum to cook for me lol
[17:54] <LbV> How is everyone?
[17:54] <felicitypotter> yay!
[17:54] <djpatch999> heya  :smiley: 
[17:54] <&fOrceez> Welcome
[17:54] <Dead> Speaking about chips and such stuff.. i havn't eaten something like that in alomost a year now
[17:54] <felicitypotter> I'm good  ::D: 
[17:54] <Dead> o_o
[17:54] <djpatch999> why? :O
[17:54] <felicitypotter> what do you eat?
[17:55] <djpatch999> lasagne constantly lol
[17:55] <&fOrceez> .. Not chips xD
[17:55] <&fOrceez> LbV: Are you in the competition?
[17:56] <Dead> I eat apples
[17:56] <Dead> o_o
[17:56] <Dead> lol
[17:56] <djpatch999> apples are good for lucids!  ::D: 
[17:56] <djpatch999> I need to start eating them again
[17:56] <felicitypotter> Really?
[17:56] <djpatch999> they helped me a bit  :smiley: 
[17:56] <djpatch999> yeah  :smiley: 
[17:56] <&fOrceez> You know what's nuts?
[17:56] <LbV> No forceez, not even having regular lucid dreams yet
[17:56] <djpatch999> or apple juice
[17:56] <&fOrceez> Oreoboy had a lucid just before the competition ended
[17:56] <&fOrceez> Ooft!
[17:57] <djpatch999> just before?
[17:57] <djpatch999> I thought it was just after?
[17:57] <felicitypotter> Didn't he have a lot?
[17:57] <&fOrceez> Just before.
[17:57] <djpatch999> yeah
[17:57] <djpatch999> lol
[17:57] <felicitypotter> how many points did he have?
[17:58] <djpatch999> 103
[17:58] <&fOrceez> He beat me by one lucid
[17:58] <felicitypotter> 0.0
[17:58] <&fOrceez> and 1.5 dreams.
[17:58] <djpatch999> so close!
[17:58] <felicitypotter> he did well, considering he was only with us... not very long
[17:58] <djpatch999> yeah
[17:58] <&fOrceez> Indeed
[17:58] <djpatch999> in fact to start off with wasn't he in a team on his own?
[17:58] <felicitypotter> I think he was
[17:59] <djpatch999> not bad  :smiley: 
[17:59] <felicitypotter> do you think he will have a handicap this time?
[17:59] <&fOrceez> No, no handicaps for anyone
[17:59] <felicitypotter> ok  :smiley: 
[17:59] <&fOrceez> It anything, he will get paired up with one of the lower-points members
[17:59] <&fOrceez> This gives everyone an equal playing field for the team scores  ::D: 
[17:59] <&fOrceez> Just work hard!
[17:59] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[17:59] <felicitypotter> Thank you  ::D: 
[17:59] <felicitypotter> I will
[18:00] <@Matte87> aaaaand we're starting!  :smiley:  welcome LbV
[18:00] <felicitypotter> Yay let's go!
[18:00] <djpatch999> woohoo!  ::D: 
[18:00] <LbV> Heya Matte
[18:00] <@Matte87> so, how's everyone been doing, LD wise lately?
[18:00] <djpatch999> rubbish -.- lol
[18:00] <&fOrceez> It's been about a week
[18:00] <Dead> Im new in this part of the chat o_o
[18:00] <felicitypotter> Had one last night  :smiley: 
[18:00] <&fOrceez> I plan to WILD tonight
[18:00] <LbV> not amazing, but I'm dedicated!
[18:00] <&fOrceez> nice, felicitypotter!
[18:01] <@Matte87> oh nice felicitypotter
[18:01] <LbV> I'm new as well Dead
[18:01] <felicitypotter> Just luck, I forgot to turn off my early morning alarm  :tongue2: 
[18:01] <@Matte87> dedication is key
[18:01] <&fOrceez> felicitypotter: never luck!
[18:01] <LbV> I'm attempting to MILD every night
[18:01] <&fOrceez> 100% skill
[18:01] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[18:01] <@Matte87> doesn't matter how little you're LD'ing atm, if you just keep on trying and having it on your mind, you'll get better and better
[18:01] <@Matte87> I went from 2-3 a month, to 13
[18:01] <@Matte87> with hard work
[18:01] <@Matte87> and the right technique
[18:01] <felicitypotter> ooh  ::D: 
[18:02] <felicitypotter> what is your technique?
[18:02] <LbV> felicitypotter can be my inspiration XD
[18:02] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[18:02] <@Matte87> MILD
[18:02] <@Matte87> and some daily awareness, with daydreaming
[18:02] <@Matte87> also a WBTB if I am not feeling too lazy
[18:02] <djpatch999> i don't know the right technique, I've tried so many that haven't worked  :Sad: 
[18:02] <Dead> Last time i had a lucid dream was two days ago o: but i did not use any technique what i know
[18:02] <@Matte87> ah
[18:02] <@Matte87> djpatch999: perhaps combining some?
[18:02] <LbV> I've only had two lucids and they were both by chance and they're the reason I'm here now
[18:03] <djpatch999> I usually do DILD and then WBTB
[18:03] <&fOrceez> LbV: Keep up the optimism, dude
[18:03] <&fOrceez> Not "only" two lucids
[18:03] <@Matte87> try MILD out djpatch999
[18:03] <@Matte87> DILD during the day
[18:03] <@Matte87> MILD at night
[18:03] <djpatch999> LbV: we're in the same boat dw about it
[18:03] == Linkster17 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[18:03] <@Matte87> hi Linkster17!  :smiley: 
[18:03] <djpatch999> Matte87: ok :3
[18:03] <&fOrceez> Sup, Linkster17  :tongue2: 
[18:03] <felicitypotter> LbV: cool! You should be getting better if you're joining us!!
[18:03] <Linkster17> hey matte and everyone  :smiley: 
[18:03] <LbV> thanks f0rceez, will do
[18:03] <&fOrceez> No worries
[18:04] <LbV> think with Matte87 helping me out, I'll do fine  :smiley:  he's been a great help
[18:04] == djpatch999 has changed nick to djpatch999|BRB
[18:04] <@Matte87> some people do not respond well to pressure though
[18:04] <@Matte87> but I find that I do
[18:04] <@Matte87> that's up to everyone
[18:04] <@Matte87> LbV: didn't sign up this time
[18:04] <djpatch999|BRB> I'm too relaxed about everything lol
[18:04] <@Matte87> but perhaps next?  :smiley: 
[18:04] <@Matte87> haha
[18:04]  * Matte87 whips djpatch999|BRB over the back
[18:04] <felicitypotter> well, it's not pressure, it's just for fun really  ::D: 
[18:04] <&fOrceez> Yeow.
[18:04] <@Matte87> true  :smiley: 
[18:05] == djpatch999|BRB has changed nick to djpatch999
[18:05] <LbV> I'm just here to oberve really, see how it all works XD, didnt think I was ready for competitions
[18:05] <djpatch999> haha  :tongue2: 
[18:05] <LbV> observe*
[18:05] <Dead> same here
[18:05] <@Matte87> np LbV, the competition award points for fragments and dreams aswell
[18:05] <felicitypotter> oh no! You aren't in the competition? you can still fill in your workbook  ::D: 
[18:05] <@Matte87> so you can still participate
[18:05] <Dead> not used to discuss stuff like this
[18:05] <LbV> is it too late to enter this comp? how often do you do them?
[18:05] <@Matte87> this chat session is mainly for the competition's sake, but also for anyone who wants to ask anything or talk LD'ing
[18:06] <felicitypotter> we refresh every 2 weeks
[18:06] <@Matte87> it hasn't been very active the past few weeks, so it's great to see all of you in here
[18:06] <@Matte87> LbV: every day you update
[18:06] <LbV> ah ok, I'll be back for the next one  ::D: 
[18:06] <@Matte87> or atleast once a week
[18:06] <djpatch999> If you really want to join then I don't mind sharing my points if nobody else wants to join
[18:06] <@Matte87> and it's not too late
[18:06] <&fOrceez> LbV: you're just in time to join up
[18:06] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[18:06] <felicitypotter> Well, the festive season is over now so I'm ready to comitt myself again
[18:06] <&fOrceez> The next competition is starting soon  :smiley: 
[18:07] <@Matte87> good felicitypotter !
[18:07] <LbV> well, if that's ok I'll join, just reading through the comp stuff now to see how it works
[18:07] <@Matte87> yay  ::D: 
[18:07] <@Matte87> you're in team pink then
[18:07] <@Matte87> actually
[18:07] <djpatch999> ...?
[18:07] <@Matte87> I'll reveal it after this  :tongue2: 
[18:07] <Dead> team pink.
[18:07] <Dead> :I
[18:07] <djpatch999> ok haha
[18:07] <felicitypotter> oohhhhh you have to reveal it now!!
[18:07] <LbV> feels like I'm in reservoir dogs...
[18:07] <Dead> i still dont understand really how this works..
[18:08] <djpatch999> I really wanna know!!!!
[18:08] <Dead> the competition
[18:08] <&fOrceez> Dead, have you read the first page?
[18:08] <&fOrceez> That's all you need to do, read post 1.
[18:08] <@Matte87> haha
[18:08] <@Matte87> ok let me explain
[18:08] <@Matte87> I can be brief
[18:08] <@Matte87> everyone be quiet meanwhile  :smiley: 
[18:08] <felicitypotter> what's reservoir dogs/
[18:08] <djpatch999> Storytime!  ::D: 
[18:08] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[18:08] <@Matte87> it's a competition with points, you get points for basicly anything you do that is dreaming related
[18:08] <@Matte87> every day you get to update your points, there is an individual score
[18:08] <@Matte87> aswell as  team score
[18:09] <@Matte87> and after 2 weeks
[18:09] <@Matte87> a winner will be announced
[18:09] <@Matte87> and you are awarded some community hall points
[18:09] <&fOrceez> three winners *
[18:09] <@Matte87> and the respect of everyone
[18:09] <@Matte87> yes, thanks  :smiley: 
[18:09] <&fOrceez> individual and then team.
[18:09] <djpatch999> Pointz!!!  ::D: 
[18:09] <@Matte87> one team will win, and one individual
[18:09] <Dead> aaaaah
[18:09] <@Matte87> I've added a little bit of twist to this one aswell
[18:10] <djpatch999> twist!? :O
[18:10] <@Matte87> it's called Three Step Tasks
[18:10] <Dead> now whats that
[18:10] <@Matte87> it's basicly just a list, you make right now
[18:10] <Dead> o_o
[18:10] <felicitypotter> community hall points let you change your name colour  ::D: 
[18:10] <@Matte87> with three dream control tasks
[18:10] <@Matte87> my list is: 1: Stabilize, 2: Fly, 3: telekinesis
[18:10] <&fOrceez> whoa
[18:10] <&fOrceez> you sly.
[18:10] <@Matte87> by achieving the 1 task
[18:10] <djpatch999> ahh ok
[18:10] <@Matte87> I get +5 points extra
[18:10] <@Matte87> the 2: task after that, I get +10
[18:10] <@Matte87> 3: +15
[18:10] <djpatch999> I'm assuming we need to let you know what our lists are
[18:11] <@Matte87> you have to complete task 1 before you can do 2 and 3, and so on
[18:11] <Dead> aah
[18:11] <@Matte87> yes, post those in your sig if you will
[18:11] <@Matte87> that'll make it easy for me to keep track
[18:11] <@Matte87> but I trust you all
[18:11] <djpatch999> ok  :smiley: 
[18:11] <@Matte87> so if you just post them in your workbook, that's fine
[18:11] <@Matte87> if you have a nice looking sig you don't want to ruin
[18:11] <&fOrceez> Workbook for me, then  :tongue2: 
[18:11] <djpatch999> I''l put them in my workbook and signature as well  :smiley: 
[18:11] <Dead> hah
[18:12] <&fOrceez> Overkill!
[18:12] <felicitypotter> xD
[18:12]  * Dead does not know what the workbook is .. what a noob i am
[18:12] <@Matte87> haha don't worry
[18:12] <@Matte87> it's a thread you create here
[18:12] <@Matte87> General Lucid Dreaming (Matte87)
[18:13] <LbV> I'll add you as a friend Dead, we can be noobs together XD
[18:13] <&fOrceez> Ah. Beat me to it :O
[18:13] <Dead> hahah
[18:13] <djpatch999> lol
[18:13] <@Matte87> and now
[18:14] <felicitypotter> what a friendly group we are  :smiley: 
[18:14] <@Matte87> I want you guys to take a look at this: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...thread-125222/
[18:14] <djpatch999> :3
[18:14] <@Matte87> the tasks
[18:14] <@Matte87> and see if you can think of any new ones
[18:14] <felicitypotter> DJ ITS THERE!!!
[18:14] <@Matte87> remember, they have to be easy to do
[18:14] <&fOrceez> How about eating something?
[18:14] <&fOrceez> Oh
[18:14] <@Matte87> not like. "Swim in the ocean" becasue you're often not by one
[18:14] <djpatch999> what?
[18:14] <&fOrceez> That's already on there
[18:14] <@Matte87> hehe
[18:14] <@Matte87> we don't have to add new ones
[18:14] <@Matte87> but 1-3 atleast would be a nice addon
[18:15] <djpatch999> is this team tasks or personal ones?
[18:15] <&fOrceez> Phasing through something, Matte87?
[18:15] <felicitypotter> super jump  ::D: 
[18:15] <&fOrceez> Like, a physical object
[18:15] <&fOrceez> and then phase through it
[18:15] <@Matte87> can be both
[18:15] <@Matte87> oh, good one fOrceez!
[18:15] <@Matte87> very good one
[18:15] <djpatch999> ok  :smiley: 
[18:15] <&fOrceez> I try, sir
[18:15] <&fOrceez> LOL
[18:15] <felicitypotter> because I was upset when my super jump didn't gain points :'(
[18:15] <@Matte87> "Push your hand through a solid object"
[18:15] <djpatch999> aww
[18:16] <@Matte87> haha felicitypotter
[18:16] <djpatch999> yes!  ::D: 
[18:16] <&fOrceez> You should make it so it can't be your own hand, either, Matte87.
[18:16] <&fOrceez> Cause of the finger hand rc
[18:16] <djpatch999> damn you forceez!!!
[18:16] <felicitypotter> lol
[18:16] <&fOrceez> xD
[18:16] <djpatch999> lol
[18:16] <@Matte87> ah
[18:16] <&fOrceez> Sly, djpatch999!
[18:16] <djpatch999> ;P
[18:17] <&fOrceez> And what about a succesful reality check?
[18:17] <@Matte87> that one is included
[18:17] == ryartran [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[18:17] <&fOrceez> Welcome, ryartran
[18:17] <@Matte87> also, great one fOrceez!
[18:17] <ryartran> morning
[18:17] <@Matte87> definitely making that a 2 points one
[18:17] <LbV> my personal goals are to leave a building and/or ask a DC for directions XD
[18:17] <felicitypotter> hi ryartran  :smiley: 
[18:17] <djpatch999> I've thought of a really advanced one
[18:18] <&fOrceez> yeah
[18:18] <ryartran> had an amazing furry dream last night.  ::D: 
[18:18] <felicitypotter> make the scenery change
[18:18] <@Matte87> even advanced ones has to be "easy" djpatch999
[18:18] <&fOrceez> share, djpatch999
[18:18] <djpatch999> Look through the contacts on your mobile and see who you have  :smiley: 
[18:18] <&fOrceez> Ah, that's kinda like teleporting
[18:18] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[18:18] <djpatch999> cool  :smiley: 
[18:18] <ryartran> I still have not had a lucid dream yet  :tongue2: 
[18:18] <@Matte87> ryartran: don't worry, you'll get one now that you're in this competition  :smiley: 
[18:18] <felicitypotter> well, I looked out of the window and there was a forest and i turned around and looked out again and there was a lake
[18:18] <ryartran> O rly?
[18:18] <&fOrceez> ^__^
[18:18] <@Matte87> it's a LD producing one
[18:19] <&fOrceez> ryartran: as long as you keep up your hard work, why not?
[18:19] <djpatch999> haha  :tongue2: 
[18:19] <&fOrceez> ;P
[18:19] <@Matte87> I have an idea for an advanced,
[18:19] <ryartran> true dat.  ::D: 
[18:19] <@Matte87> make day into night or the other way around
[18:19] <djpatch999> that sounds like a good one
[18:19] <&fOrceez> nice
[18:19] <felicitypotter> yeah, that would be rather advanced
[18:19] <&fOrceez> what about partial shape shifting?
[18:20] <&fOrceez> Just one limb or something
[18:20] <ryartran> lol i ended up getting a trojan trying to look at a pic in google images. good thing i have antivirus software.
[18:20] <felicitypotter> like growing wings? :3
[18:20] <&fOrceez> felicitypotter: yeah!
[18:20] <djpatch999> What about getting points for an FA or would that be too easy?
[18:20] <@Matte87> yeah
[18:20] <felicitypotter> well FA's happen anyway
[18:20] <@Matte87> nah that one's not fair really
[18:20] <&fOrceez> Yeah
[18:20] <ryartran> anybody here know what furries are?
[18:20] <&fOrceez> There's already DEILD
[18:20] <djpatch999> exactly
[18:20] <@Matte87> nope ryartran
[18:20] <&fOrceez> ryartran: Yes, why?
[18:20] <LbV> @Matte87 do you want me to put my name in the sign up thread? just so you know I'm here?
[18:21] <ryartran> lol i had an amazing dream about them last night..
[18:21] <felicitypotter> what are they?
[18:21] <&fOrceez> ryartran: are you a furry?  ::o: 
[18:21] <@Matte87> yes please
[18:21] <&fOrceez> felicitypotter: I'm not sure if you want to know..
[18:21] <@Matte87> you too Dead
[18:21] <@Matte87> http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...thread-126406/
[18:21] <felicitypotter> why not?
[18:21] <@Matte87> sign up
[18:22] <ryartran> yup. I loke anthropomorphic animals.
[18:22] <ryartran> like*
[18:22] <felicitypotter> o.o
[18:22] <&fOrceez> That's why.
[18:22] <@Matte87> never transformed tbh
[18:22] <@Matte87> but I've been a vampire loads of times in dreams
[18:22] <@Matte87> that is soooo cool
[18:22] <&fOrceez> Neither
[18:22] <&fOrceez> wtf
[18:22] <@Matte87> the feeling of power, like you're a predator
[18:22] <ryartran> o kinda want to become a wolf in my dreams.
[18:22] <&fOrceez> oh ,i think i've been a vampire once
[18:23] <&fOrceez> Yeah, i want to be a wolf too
[18:23] <@Matte87> stalking in the shadows, the urge to drink some blood  :tongue2: 
[18:23] <&fOrceez> and have a pet wolf
[18:23] <djpatch999> O.o
[18:23] <Linkster17> i was a vampire once >.>
[18:23] <@Matte87> I actually have a pet dog as a companion in my dreams  :smiley: 
[18:23] <@Matte87> I can whistle and he shows up, my mom's dead rotweiler
[18:23] <Dead> last time i had a lucid i had the Chesire cat as a pet
[18:23] <Dead> god he was so big
[18:23] <Dead> o_o
[18:23] <@Matte87> haha cool!
[18:23] <&fOrceez> Recommends: http://www.dreamviews.com/f38/
[18:23] <felicitypotter> i was a fairy last night  ::D: 
[18:23] <LbV> no thanks, the Cheshire cat freaks me out lol
[18:24] <ryartran> anybody know a good induction technique that works really well?
[18:24] <Dead> haha aaw i like him
[18:24] <Dead> he was warm and fluffy
[18:24] <@Matte87> DILD, MILD, WILD and even DEILD all works quite well
[18:24] <&fOrceez> ryartran: every induction technique is good
[18:24] <Linkster17> i have to leave, it was nice chatting with you guys while I could. Many lucid dreams to you all  ::D: 
[18:24] <@Matte87> it's all individual ryartran
[18:24] == Linkster17 [[email protected]] has quit [Quit: Page closed]
[18:24] <&fOrceez> depends on the individu-
[18:25] <@Matte87> bb
[18:25] <&fOrceez> lol!
[18:25] <felicitypotter> ohh
[18:25] <@Matte87> hahaha
[18:25] <felicitypotter> lol  ::D: 
[18:25] <ryartran> forceez: im not a furry in the sense that you think they are. Furry fandom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
[18:25] <felicitypotter> should we reveal the teams before linkster goes?
[18:25] <@Matte87> nah, he'll see them
[18:25] <&fOrceez> He's already gone
[18:25] <&fOrceez> ryartran: i know what they are
[18:26] <&fOrceez> I'm just not a fan of them, lol
[18:26] <ryartran> oh lol.
[18:26] <felicitypotter> ahhhh those  :tongue2: 
[18:26] <ryartran> felicity, HP FTW!!!!!!
[18:26] <felicitypotter> ...?
[18:26] <&fOrceez> Man, i need to meet my dream guide
[18:27] <Dead> I have a dream guide
[18:27] <Dead>  ::o: 
[18:27] <&fOrceez> Ever since OctoberWind met hers, it's appeared in her dreams every single night
[18:27] <&fOrceez> and she gets lucid
[18:27] <ryartran> lol nvm XD
[18:27] <Dead> D:
[18:27] <felicitypotter> Ooh cool!
[18:27] <djpatch999> !brb tea is ready
[18:27] == djpatch999 has changed nick to djpatch999|BRB
[18:27] <&fOrceez> My first goal is find my dream guide
[18:27] <felicitypotter> ohh please tell me!
[18:27] <djpatch999|BRB> I'll be as quick as I can
[18:27] <@Matte87> ok so
[18:27] <LbV> I'm not even sure what a dream guide is :s
[18:27] <@Matte87> I've also changed
[18:27] <@Matte87> the Team Tasks
[18:27] <Dead> my next goal is to make a city..
[18:27] <&fOrceez> It's a dream character, LbV
[18:27] <@Matte87> so that you don't have to both do them to get points
[18:27] <@Matte87> cuz no one got any points that way last time
[18:28] <&fOrceez> They're believed to help you with your own progressional lucid dreaming
[18:28] <@Matte87> but achieving the same task is +10 points
[18:28] <@Matte87> so keep track with your team mate
[18:28] <felicitypotter> And they aren't stupid like other dream characters
[18:28] <@Matte87> which ones you've done and wanna do
[18:28] <LbV> sounds like I might need a dream guide too then XD
[18:28] <&fOrceez> Matte87: are we still on the same team?
[18:28] <@Matte87> nope
[18:28] <felicitypotter> Might be cool  ::D: 
[18:28] <&fOrceez> i wonder who i'm with :O
[18:28] <felicitypotter> is anyone on the same teams?
[18:28] <@Matte87> that'd be cheating, we were way too good  :wink2: 
[18:28] <Dead> D:
[18:28] <LbV> sorry to anyone that gets me lol
[18:29] <@Matte87> yes
[18:29] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[18:29] <&fOrceez> LbV: i hope we're together ^__^
[18:29] <felicitypotter> Is it me and DJ?
[18:29] <LbV> D'awwwwwww
[18:29] <LbV> (>^_^)>
[18:29] <&fOrceez> Good luck to everyone!
[18:29] <felicitypotter> that's mean to everyone else who wants to be with LbV!
[18:29] <&fOrceez> Good luck to everyone!
[18:29] <Dead> D:
[18:29] <&fOrceez> Good luck to everyone!
[18:29] <&fOrceez> Okay, i'm done.
[18:29] <Dead> lol
[18:29] <felicitypotter> ay ay ay!
[18:29] <LbV> yellow font 0_0
[18:29] <felicitypotter> xD
[18:30] <&fOrceez>  :tongue2: 
[18:30] <@Matte87> haha
[18:30] <@Matte87> no more suggestions for tasks?
[18:30] == djpatch999|BRB [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[18:30] <felicitypotter> ummm
[18:30] <&fOrceez> felicitypotter suggest super jump
[18:30] <&fOrceez> suggested*
[18:30] <&fOrceez> Not sure if you read that
[18:31] <felicitypotter> did you read that?
[18:31] <LbV> I said asking a DC for directions and following them but that's just my own curiousity to see if it'll work
[18:31] <@Matte87> yea
[18:31] <&fOrceez> LbV: it will if you believe it will  :smiley: 
[18:31] <@Matte87> hmm, but that's super strength actually, now that I think about it...
[18:31] <@Matte87> damn, sry for missing that felicitypotter
[18:31] <LbV> what if I believe them to give me bad directions 0_0
[18:31] <LbV> lol
[18:31] <felicitypotter> that's ok  :smiley: 
[18:32] <felicitypotter> hahaha yeah
[18:32] <&fOrceez> LbV: then you're silly  ::D: 
[18:32] <felicitypotter> what if we recognise a dream sign?
[18:32] <LbV> it's been suggested
[18:32] <LbV>  ::D: 
[18:32] <felicitypotter> like notice a pattern in dreams?
[18:32] <felicitypotter> oh
[18:32] <felicitypotter> ' 3
[18:32] <@Matte87> hmm
[18:32] <felicitypotter> '3
[18:32] <LbV> i meant suggested that I'm silly
[18:32] <@Matte87> directions, I like that one
[18:32] <&fOrceez> How about extra points for recognising the dream sign and getting lucid?
[18:33] == nito89 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[18:33] <&fOrceez> and/or using a portal
[18:33] <nito89> Yooo  ::D: 
[18:33] <felicitypotter> yeah
[18:33] <&fOrceez> Hi nito89!
[18:33] <ryartran> norning
[18:33] <felicitypotter> a portal...?
[18:33] <@Matte87> yes, we have no DILD
[18:33] <nito89> Hiya
[18:33] <@Matte87> hey nito89!  :smiley: 
[18:33] <@Matte87> including the dream sign one
[18:33] <&fOrceez> I think
[18:33] <ryartran> lol the chat is lagging out my web browser  :tongue2: 
[18:33] <&fOrceez> I just came up with
[18:33] <&fOrceez> the best lucid dreaming idea..
[18:33] <&fOrceez> Why did i not think of this earlier?
[18:34] <&fOrceez> Ask a DC what your dream sign is .__.
[18:34] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[18:34] <&fOrceez> We could use one of the TOTMs, Matte87
[18:34] <felicitypotter> that's a good idea
[18:34] <&fOrceez> Talk to your dream character and get an intellectual response
[18:34] <@Matte87> it's getting quite cramped now tho
[18:34] <felicitypotter> that is also a good idea
[18:34] <&fOrceez> or just talk to a dream character and report what they say
[18:34] <@Matte87> yeah, DC interaction, some kind of it
[18:35] <felicitypotter> well, it's up to you matte  ::D: 
[18:35] <nito89> the punching a DC in the face was the best
[18:35] <nito89> xD
[18:35] <@Matte87> we have : Trick a DC to believe something you made up: 4 points
[18:35] <nito89> so much fun
[18:35] <@Matte87> already
[18:35] <&fOrceez> lmfao, nito89
[18:35] <@Matte87> haha never did that nito89, but it sounds like fun
[18:35] <LbV> haha, going around punching DC's in the face... brilliant..
[18:35] <felicitypotter> some people are against punching others xD
[18:35] <&fOrceez> what about.. successfully using electronics?
[18:35] <felicitypotter> oooh
[18:35] <felicitypotter> nice idea
[18:35] <@Matte87> yea
[18:35] <&fOrceez> Or succesfully reading a sentence?
[18:36] <felicitypotter> that would be hard
[18:36] <@Matte87> DC interaction
[18:36] <&fOrceez> felicitypotter: if you let it be hard
[18:36] <&fOrceez> Optimism, girl!
[18:36] <@Matte87> hmm
[18:36] <&fOrceez> I'm definitely getting lucid tonight.. if i get enough sleep
[18:36] <@Matte87> asl a DC where they're from?
[18:36] <felicitypotter> in my dreams text appears normal  ::D: 
[18:36] <&fOrceez> maybe tomorrow night
[18:36] <&fOrceez> felicitypotter: me too xD
[18:37] <felicitypotter> xP
[18:37] <&fOrceez> nito89: everyone is name raping you in #DV
[18:38] <nito89> I see
[18:38] <nito89> But i was killing jedi so  :tongue2: 
[18:38] <@Matte87> so what do you guys think, some kind of passive DC interaction?
[18:38] <@Matte87> because most of our tasks are active
[18:38] <felicitypotter> yup i think that covers a lot  :smiley: 
[18:38] <LbV> nito... being called Luke, I find that offensive... XD
[18:38] <felicitypotter> so it's not too specific
[18:39] <felicitypotter>  :smiley: 
[18:39] <nito89> lol @ LbV
[18:39] <@Matte87> "Interact with a DC"
[18:39] <&fOrceez> Yeah.
[18:39] <felicitypotter> that should be good  ::D: 
[18:39] <&fOrceez> oh oh oh
[18:39] <felicitypotter> so... can we see the teams now?!  ::D: 
[18:39] <&fOrceez> changing one thing
[18:39] <&fOrceez> to another
[18:39] <@Matte87> I'm removing the trick a DC
[18:40] <&fOrceez> so if i changed this water bottle
[18:40] <&fOrceez> into a toy car or something
[18:40] <felicitypotter>  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 
[18:40] <@Matte87> haha we'll do that next time
[18:40] == djpatch999 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[18:40] <&fOrceez> it should be no harder than summoning something
[18:40] <&fOrceez> ok!
[18:40] <felicitypotter> hey DJ!!
[18:40] <djpatch999> Back!
[18:40] <@Matte87> gotta save some goodies
[18:40] <&fOrceez> Welcome back
[18:40] <LbV> WB
[18:40] <djpatch999> What did I miss?
[18:40] <@Matte87> ok checking out the final result
[18:40] <LbV> I've been declared king of everything
[18:40] <&fOrceez> A lot of suggestions about new tasks
[18:40] <felicitypotter> just some ideas, mostly rejected  :smiley: 
[18:40] <&fOrceez> But don't worry, the chat log will be posted
[18:40] <djpatch999> ok  :smiley: 
[18:41] <djpatch999> LbV: why are you king of everything?
[18:41] <LbV> just wishful thinking
[18:41] <&fOrceez> hahahah
[18:41] <nito89> Why ISN'T LbV  the king of everything
[18:41] <djpatch999> ahh ok
[18:41]  * nito89 ponders to self
[18:41] <LbV> because I lost my crown  :Sad: 
[18:41] <@Matte87> ok so
[18:41] <nito89> dayum
[18:41] <felicitypotter> lol  ::D: 
[18:41] <felicitypotter> storytime  ::D: 
[18:41] <&fOrceez> nito89: he is
[18:42] <&fOrceez> in his dreams
[18:42] <&fOrceez> geddit?
[18:42] <@Matte87> http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...2/#post1785094'
[18:42] <@Matte87> http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...2/#post1785094
[18:42] <@Matte87> updated!
[18:42] <&fOrceez> /me shuns himself for the bad joke
[18:42]  * fOrceez shuns himself for the bad joke
[18:42] <@Matte87> teams and tasks and such
[18:42] <&fOrceez> Matte87: you should tell people to put the three tasks in their workbooks.
[18:42] <felicitypotter> get rid of the '1st jan' part
[18:43] <&fOrceez> lol
[18:43] <&fOrceez> You know what?
[18:43] <@Matte87> yes, everyone put your three tasks in your workbook right away
[18:43]  * fOrceez wonders if Matte87 sent 200 points to himself
[18:43] <@Matte87> thanks felicitypotter
[18:43] <djpatch999> lol
[18:43] <djpatch999> Woo team red!
[18:43] <felicitypotter> it's ok  ::D: 
[18:44] <felicitypotter> I wonder who MysticalSophie is
[18:44] <&fOrceez> dead, let's bring it to the table!
[18:44] <@Matte87> ok so
[18:44] <@Matte87> everyone, gl HF
[18:44] <@Matte87> post every day
[18:44] <djpatch999> she sounds mystical  :wink2: 
[18:44] <@Matte87> I gotta go
[18:44] <&fOrceez> aye
[18:44] <@Matte87> it's been nice chatting with you  :smiley: 
[18:44] <felicitypotter> ;D
[18:44] <djpatch999> ok byebye
[18:44] <LbV> you too Matte, cyaaa
[18:44] <@Matte87> if you got any questions, post it in the questions thread
[18:44] <felicitypotter> ok bye matte!!  ::D: 
[18:44] <djpatch999> you too!
[18:44] <@Matte87> or PM me
[18:44] <@Matte87> bb!

----------


## Sydney

Well crap I totally forgot about chat!
Sorry Matte!  ::|:

----------


## Matte87

Chat, 12th of February


*Spoiler* for _Chat_: 



[18:35] == Matte87 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[18:35] == mode/#DVA [+o Matte87] by DreamBot
[18:37] == djpatch999 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[18:40] == djpatch999 has changed nick to djpatch999|Away
[19:53] <djpatch999|Away> Matte87: did the competition start yesterday? :O
[19:53] == djpatch999|Away has changed nick to djpatch999
[19:54] <@Matte87> hey djpatch999
[19:55] <@Matte87> nope, starts in 5  :tongue2: 
[19:55] <djpatch999> hey  :smiley:  ahh ok
[19:55] <djpatch999> phew, thought I'd missed the start lol
[20:00] == areyoume [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:00] <areyoume> anyone here
[20:00] == lemonDrops [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:01] <djpatch999> hey guyys xD
[20:01] <lemonDrops> hi
[20:01] <areyoume> hi
[20:01] <areyoume> where's matte
[20:01] <areyoume> and the others
[20:01] <djpatch999> Matte87:
[20:01] <@Matte87> hey
[20:01] <djpatch999>  :tongue2: 
[20:01] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[20:01] <areyoume> oh yello
[20:01] <@Matte87> a few showed up after all  :smiley:  nice
[20:02] <@Matte87> how's everyone doing?
[20:02] <areyoume> good
[20:02] <djpatch999> Great  :smiley: 
[20:02] <lemonDrops> good
[20:02] <areyoume> ...
[20:02] <djpatch999> Hows everyone's dreams been since the end of the last competition?
[20:03] <areyoume> not good,i can't remember to do RCs anymore  :Sad: 
[20:03] <lemonDrops> good! i had a long lucid this week  :smiley: 
[20:03] <@Matte87> hmm
[20:04] <@Matte87> my LD rate has gone up, so I think the effort has been worth it
[20:04] <@Matte87> but I have only had 2 proper LD's in which I did something
[20:04] <areyoume> what can i do to remember to do RCs more often
[20:04] <@Matte87> set an alarm
[20:04] <@Matte87> but make sure you don't use it
[20:04] <@Matte87> once you're used to doing RC's
[20:04] <@Matte87> but it can be good to make it into a habit
[20:05] <areyoume> no ive been used to do RCs but it seem that i don't give it a big importanse now
[20:05] <@Matte87> hmm, motivation fading?
[20:05] <@Matte87> hopefully it'll come back  :smiley: 
[20:05] <areyoume> yea,kinda
[20:05] <djpatch999> My recall went the night after the comp ended lol but it's back now  :smiley: 
[20:05] <@Matte87> now that you're in a competition
[20:05] <@Matte87> watch alot of movies or series, that works great for me
[20:06] <@Matte87> and reading old DJ entries, that is great
[20:06] <@Matte87> haha good
[20:06] <djpatch999> I need to try that ^^
[20:06] <djpatch999>  ::D: 
[20:06] <areyoume> i wich that the compitition will be good for my dreaming,am gonna work with your advices  :smiley: 
[20:06] <djpatch999> Just reading up on a new technique atm so I can blow you all out of the water xD ;D
[20:07] <areyoume>  i think that i am going to win this compitition
[20:07] <@Matte87> haha we'll see  :wink2: 
[20:08] <@Matte87> how often do you get lucid areyoume ?
[20:08] <areyoume> i used to get one every 2 days,but now i am too lazy to do WBTB,witch work like a charm for me
[20:09] <@Matte87> hmm, so around 2-3 a week now?
[20:09] <areyoume> now,i hadnt had a lucid for 10 days before i got one just yesterday
[20:10] <areyoume> not good,thats why i wanted to compite in this compition
[20:10] <@Matte87> ah
[20:10] <@Matte87> ok then, you won't compete with a handicap
[20:10] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[20:10] <@Matte87> I've updated the thread now, with new teams and some changes
[20:10] <@Matte87> now I'm asking you, do you think there's something missing?
[20:10] <areyoume> ohhhhh,i have a great  selfconfidanse,you better belive me
[20:11] <@Matte87> a task you want included
[20:11] == rudedudeowns [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:11] <areyoume> hmmmm i dunno
[20:11] == Avalanche [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:11] <lemonDrops> hmm there are already many tasks
[20:11] <@Matte87> heya
[20:11] <@Matte87> yeah
[20:11] <Avalanche> Alright cool
[20:11] <rudedudeowns> allright
[20:11] == Sornaensis [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:11] <rudedudeowns> did the thing start¡
[20:11] <rudedudeowns> the challenge?
[20:11] <Sornaensis> lalala
[20:11] <@Matte87> yes, the competition is now officially live
[20:11] <areyoume> people are coming
[20:12] <djpatch999> Erm I don't think there' anything missing  :smiley: 
[20:12] <Avalanche> Do dreams from last night count?
[20:12] <djpatch999> *there's
[20:12] <@Matte87> not sure about that, but most people don't show up for these chat sessions  :tongue2: 
[20:12] <Avalanche> They better, 'cos I had a lucid last night
[20:12] <@Matte87> no Avalanche
[20:12] <@Matte87> haha
[20:12] <@Matte87> sorry
[20:12] <Avalanche> GODAMMIT
[20:12] <djpatch999> yes! lol
[20:12] <areyoume> god dangit
[20:12] <lemonDrops> sunday 20:00 is a good time for me
[20:12] <areyoume> not god daminnt
[20:13] <lemonDrops> ^^
[20:13] <rudedudeowns> Matte87 what does teh H1 and H2 mean besides peoples names
[20:13] <@Matte87> handicap levels
[20:13] <areyoume> hh
[20:13] <areyoume> lol
[20:13] <@Matte87> to even it all out
[20:13] <djpatch999> H1 a 15 point handicap H2 a 10 point one right?
[20:14] <@Matte87> yea
[20:14] <lemonDrops> when do you get handicapped
[20:14] <rudedudeowns> you get lucids regularly
[20:14] <Avalanche> When you break your legs
[20:14] <@Matte87> well I put handicap on people from the start, those I know are good at LD'ing
[20:14] <@Matte87> but if you're doing too good during the competition
[20:14] <areyoume> i have to poop,be back after10  minuts or so
[20:14] <@Matte87> I will set one on you in the middle of it
[20:14] <djpatch999> ok byebye
[20:14] <djpatch999> kwl  :smiley: 
[20:15] <areyoume> .
[20:15] <rudedudeowns> Matte87 what are the objectives or the points, this is my firs one i dont know how it works
[20:15] <djpatch999> http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...thread-125222/
[20:15] <djpatch999> rudedudeowns: ^^
[20:15] <djpatch999> explains everything  :smiley: 
[20:15] <lemonDrops> it's got a big competition now
[20:16] <djpatch999> yeah, it's great  :smiley: 
[20:16] <@Matte87> yeah, 20 people this time  :smiley: 
[20:16] <@Matte87> pretty cool
[20:16] <@Matte87> well, you get points for tasks you do, or anything dreaming related
[20:16] <areyoume> but i don't think that they will all comite
[20:16] <@Matte87> the competition lasts for 2 weeks
[20:16] <@Matte87> no, there are always those who don't care
[20:16] <@Matte87> but they can't attend the next one
[20:17] <@Matte87> I'm glad atleast some people came here, so thanks for that
[20:17] <areyoume> yeah
[20:17] <djpatch999> Felicity says she couldn't do this one because of lack of internet  :Sad: 
[20:17] == lilmacky8abug [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:17] <@Matte87> aw  :Sad: 
[20:17] <@Matte87> too bad
[20:17] <djpatch999> yeah
[20:18] <Avalanche> Do we add up our own scores and update each day or do you add them up for us?
[20:18] <areyoume> she could go to a cyber cafe
[20:18] <djpatch999> hey lilmacky8abug  :smiley: 
[20:18] <@Matte87> each day, you will post in that thread
[20:18] <djpatch999> yeah lol
[20:18] <lilmacky8abug> hi  :smiley:  have i missed something important?
[20:18] <areyoume> nah
[20:18] <@Matte87> how many dreams you had, if you got lucid
[20:18] <lilmacky8abug> ok
[20:18] <djpatch999> the start of the competition lol
[20:18] <@Matte87> any powers, anything that should give you points, I will update it every night at 18.00 GMT+1
[20:18] <rudedudeowns> and and
[20:18] <@Matte87> that's it  :smiley: 
[20:18] <rudedudeowns> do we write the dreams down?
[20:19] <@Matte87> you don't HAVE to
[20:19] <@Matte87> but
[20:19] <@Matte87> I want to see proof of any LD's
[20:19] == OwO [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:19] <@Matte87> a link to your DJ entry
[20:19] <@Matte87> or perhaps your workbook
[20:19] <areyoume> but how about nds
[20:19] <djpatch999> ahh here's the one with the big handicap OwO  :tongue2: 
[20:19] <areyoume> i am a bad typer
[20:19] <@Matte87> you will get points still, if it's not that many, even though you haven't written down your LD's
[20:19] <lilmacky8abug> do we post everyday?
[20:19] <OwO> handicap?
[20:20] <djpatch999> yeah  :tongue2:  for the competition
[20:20] <@Matte87> but I'd appreciate it, and if you're supposed to get alot of points, I want proof
[20:20] <rudedudeowns> ill just write down the lucids
[20:20] <@Matte87> hey OwO
[20:20] <rudedudeowns> no the non lucids
[20:20] <areyoume> you talking to me
[20:20] <OwO> haiya
[20:20] <@Matte87> yeah it's to even it out  :smiley:  make sure everyone stands a chance
[20:20] <@Matte87> seeing as you LD every night
[20:20] <lilmacky8abug> okeydokey
[20:20] <@Matte87> ok that's fine rudedudeowns  :smiley: 
[20:20]  * rudedudeowns stabs OwO in spite of his jealousy
[20:20] <OwO> so what do I do?
[20:20] <OwO> ow....
[20:20] <@Matte87> this chat is mainly just to kick things off, and for questions
[20:21] <@Matte87> suggestions, perhaps you want a Dream Control power to be included
[20:21] <djpatch999> dream, dream like you've never dreamt before!!! lol
[20:21] <@Matte87> then say it in here
[20:21] <@Matte87> while on the subject
[20:21] <@Matte87> does anyone have any questions?
[20:21] <OwO> Can you explain to me since I joined late?
[20:21] <djpatch999> I think everything is pretty much covered for the tasks  :smiley: 
[20:21] <Avalanche> So what is the minimum we can give to still convince you we had a lucid and stuff? Or if we had say 3 dreams and a lucid where we threw a fireball. Whats the least we can say to still make it count?
[20:21] <areyoume> i can't understand how the personal goal works
[20:21] <@Matte87> after reading this: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...2/#post1785094
[20:22] <rudedudeowns> sioul and Ocean go team gray!
[20:22] <Avalanche> Can we just post that we had 3 dreams and a lucid where we threw a fireball or do we have to link to a dream journal entry or what?
[20:22] <djpatch999> Avalanche: Write it all down for good measure  :tongue2: 
[20:22] <@Matte87> if you want to make a short entry, that's fine
[20:22] <@Matte87> but please make some effort
[20:22] <Avalanche> Even non lucid dreams?
[20:22] <areyoume> why did i ,get just one team partner
[20:22] <@Matte87> if you threw a fireball, and say you should get 10 points
[20:22] <@Matte87> that's fine
[20:22] <@Matte87> but if you claim you've had an amazing night
[20:22] <@Matte87> 3 LD's, all 20 points cap
[20:23] <rudedudeowns> weakamon is yellow
[20:23] <rudedudeowns> i will beat him
[20:23] <rudedudeowns> hell see....
[20:23] <@Matte87> you need to show me your DJ entry
[20:23] <Avalanche> Can't you just take my word for it?  :smiley: 
[20:23] <@Matte87> nah sorry, not if it's that many points
[20:23] <@Matte87> I wasn't super strict last time
[20:23] <Avalanche> I mean who cheats in a self help competition?
[20:23] <djpatch999> areyoume: it's cause there weren't enough people
[20:23] <OwO> what does the star by my name mean?
[20:23] <rudedudeowns> Avalanche trolls?
[20:23] <@Matte87> let's just say then, that if you have more than 15 points, a DJ entry or entry in your workbook is needed
[20:23] <djpatch999> thats the handicap OwO
[20:23] <rudedudeowns> OwO handicap
[20:23] <Avalanche> rudedudeowns: all teh time
[20:23] <OwO> what does that do?
[20:24] <areyoume> that means am gonna lose,am out
[20:24] <@Matte87> OwO: that's a handicap
[20:24] <djpatch999> * = 15 point handicap
[20:24] <djpatch999> ** = 10 point handicap
[20:24] <Avalanche> Alright, cool. Not that I expect to be getting anymore than 15 point over the two weeks anyway
[20:24] <OwO> okayyy
[20:24] <@Matte87> you can only get 10 points per dream
[20:24] <@Matte87> max
[20:24] <lilmacky8abug> so if we got more than 15 points that night, you want us to post a link to our DJ?
[20:24] <@Matte87> yes
[20:24] <OwO> fun.... :T
[20:24] <areyoume> kidding
[20:24] <lilmacky8abug> Ok, I think i get it now
[20:24] <rudedudeowns> wait wait
[20:25] <@Matte87> OwO: it's to make sure everyone has a chance
[20:25] <rudedudeowns> people already started writing down the dreams
[20:25] <OwO> lol i kno
[20:25] <OwO> ^__^
[20:25] <@Matte87> last time some people didn't even get more tahn 15 points
[20:25] <@Matte87> total
[20:25] <areyoume> h
[20:25] <djpatch999> while some were over 100 lol
[20:25] <@Matte87> exactly
[20:25] <lilmacky8abug> ok, then i doubt i will be that high
[20:25] <@Matte87> ok so, no dreams from previous days count
[20:25] <Avalanche> That'll be me. I had my monthly lucid LAST NIGHT and I'm in a dryspell
[20:25] <@Matte87> only dreams from now on
[20:25] <@Matte87> ah
[20:25] <OwO>  ::D: 
[20:25] <areyoume> where is nito,i remembered him when i was in the compitition thread
[20:26] <@Matte87> then you've just broken it haven't you?  :wink2: 
[20:26] <djpatch999> Matte87: do we still do step tasks?
[20:26] <@Matte87> yes
[20:26]  * OwO will make sure she eats tons of peanut butter tonight
[20:26] <djpatch999> yay  ::D: 
[20:26] <Avalanche> Well yeah, but..
[20:26] <@Matte87> he's been slacking areyoume, will attend the next one
[20:26] <djpatch999> lol
[20:26] <Avalanche> oh yeah
[20:26] <lilmacky8abug> we can start now?
[20:26] <@Matte87> yes
[20:26] <@Matte87> all dreams from now on counts
[20:26] <lilmacky8abug> k  :smiley: 
[20:26] <@Matte87> the three step tasks
[20:26]  * rudedudeowns reads the title date 2011
[20:26] == Arch [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:26] == mode/#DVA [+h Arch] by DreamBot
[20:27] <lemonDrops> ok. go team pink!
[20:27] <@Matte87> you probably want to write those down right away
[20:27] <@Matte87> hey Arch  :smiley: 
[20:27] <OwO> I don't kno any of my team mates. :<
[20:27] <%Arch> ola
[20:27] <djpatch999> areyoume: if you really want a 3rd person in your team I'll happily share my points if that's ok with matte
[20:27] <OwO> haiya arch
[20:27] <rudedudeowns> Matte87 why didnt you open a new thread, those are last years dream
[20:27] <@Matte87> lots of new people
[20:27] <%Arch> matte I got drunk last night so it prevented me from finishing my course
[20:27] <%Arch> (our)
[20:27] <%Arch> (we)
[20:27] <%Arch> ...
[20:27] <@Matte87> ah
[20:28] <@Matte87> I want to keep everything in the same place rudedudeowns
[20:28] <@Matte87> but I might start a new one yes...
[20:28] <@Matte87> hmm
[20:28] <@Matte87> getting kinda big
[20:28] <djpatch999> yeah lol
[20:28] <areyoume> you should
[20:28] <djpatch999> well just clear out the old thread  :smiley: 
[20:29] <djpatch999> oh no wait..
[20:29] <djpatch999> never mind ignore what I just said xD
[20:29] <rudedudeowns> yeah to be all organized
[20:30] <areyoume> .
[20:30] <OwO> Interact with a DC: 3 points   bwahaha, I'm gonna get this like 3 times a night xD
[20:30] <djpatch999> areyoume: what's the full stop about? lol
[20:30] <djpatch999> OwO: Cheat!!!  :tongue2: 
[20:31] <@Matte87> can only get that once OwO, unless it's in different dreams
[20:31] <@Matte87> all tasks can only be done once per dream
[20:31] <OwO> yeah, it will be in different dreams
[20:31] <areyoume> oh its just my baby sister playing with the keybord  :smiley: 
[20:31] <@Matte87> ah  :smiley: 
[20:31] <OwO> My DGs visit me in almost every dream I can remember
[20:31] <OwO> wait, do DGs count as DCs?
[20:31] <lemonDrops> i think so
[20:31] <@Matte87> yeah
[20:31] <OwO> hehehe ^__^
[20:32] <@Matte87> hmm
[20:32] <djpatch999> DG encounter is 10 points right?
[20:32] <OwO> Fly: 4 points    yesh!!!! gonna get this one a lot too ^__^
[20:32] <@Matte87> http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...thread-128279/
[20:32] <@Matte87> djpatch999: I just changed that
[20:32] <djpatch999> OwO: this is why you have a handicap  :tongue2: 
[20:32] <areyoume> i crowed now the winner of the copmitition
[20:32] <@Matte87> removed it
[20:32] <OwO> :<
[20:32] <djpatch999> ahh ok  :smiley: 
[20:33] <@Matte87> you'll still get 8 points for the DC encounter and getting lucid
[20:33]  * OwO loves this
[20:33] <areyoume> OWO is the compitition winner
[20:33] <OwO> IF i remember to write it down, I'm usually too lazy
[20:33] <djpatch999> haha  :tongue2: 
[20:34] <Avalanche> What do we get if we win again?
[20:34] <@Matte87> points
[20:34] <areyoume> i am too busy with school also  :Sad: 
[20:34] <@Matte87> community hall points
[20:34] <Avalanche> Is there a second and third place?
[20:34] <djpatch999> naah LP
[20:34] <djpatch999>  :tongue2: 
[20:34] <@Matte87> 1st individual place, then one team will get something
[20:34]  * OwO wishes she had team mates she knew. :<
[20:34] <@Matte87> so 2 or 3 people
[20:34] <Avalanche> Wait, the teams are set already?
[20:34] <@Matte87> you should PM eachother  :smiley: 
[20:34] <@Matte87> yes, check them out in the thread
[20:34] <djpatch999> make friends OwO
[20:34] <Avalanche> I did, there's just a list
[20:35] <djpatch999>  :smiley: 
[20:35] <@Matte87> colours indicate who you're with
[20:35] <OwO> I'm sending them friend requests and stuff
[20:35] <@Matte87> you me and djpatch is in the same team
[20:35] <@Matte87> good idea OwO  :smiley: 
[20:35] <Avalanche> What colours?
[20:35] <djpatch999> YESS!!! xD
[20:35] <Avalanche> whaaaa
[20:35] <rudedudeowns> good idea OwO
[20:35] <@Matte87> can't you see them?
[20:35] <djpatch999> Avalanche: your not colourblind are you?
[20:35] <Avalanche> It says last edit by you was at midday today
[20:35] <@Matte87> http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...thread-128279/
[20:35] <@Matte87> in here?
[20:35] <Avalanche> Not that I know of
[20:36] <@Matte87> scroll down
[20:36] <djpatch999> ahh probs wrong thread
[20:36] <djpatch999> lol
[20:36] <Avalanche> Yeah, no colours
[20:36] <Avalanche> refreshing
[20:36] <Avalanche> oooh, them colours
[20:36] <@Matte87> lol
[20:36]  * OwO is gonna do her bestest on this ^__^
[20:36] <areyoume> keazfczaeh
[20:36] <areyoume> sdf
[20:36] <@Matte87> try not to win too hard OwO lol
[20:36] <areyoume> sdfzaeta^$
[20:37] <OwO> otay... :<
[20:37] <@Matte87> people are gona quit in a few days lol
[20:37] <djpatch999> areyoume: take the child off the keyboard lol
[20:37] <@Matte87> anyways, I have to go
[20:37] <Avalanche> Did you pick the teams at random?
[20:37] <@Matte87> nope
[20:37] <areyoume> sorry
[20:37] <OwO> Do we just comment on the thread on what our three step tasks are?
[20:37] <@Matte87> a bit, but tried to make them as even as possible
[20:37] <@Matte87> or in your sig, or workbook
[20:37] <@Matte87> but yeah
[20:37] <OwO> otay ^_^
[20:38] <@Matte87> also, the Three Step Tasks, you can only have 3 tasks total
[20:38] <@Matte87> if you've completed them, you can't pick new ones
[20:38] <@Matte87> this is a small boost in points for those who set it up beforehand
[20:38] <djpatch999> if you have to go Matte87 then bye and thankyou for setting up another brilliant competition  ::D:  xD
[20:38] <@Matte87> but if abused, will be too imba
[20:38] <lemonDrops> can we set up new tasks for our task list?
[20:38] <@Matte87> haha hopefully it'll be as good as the last ones  :smiley: 
[20:38] <@Matte87> yeah
[20:39] <@Matte87> oh
[20:39] <@Matte87> wait, no
[20:39] <djpatch999> it will be  :smiley: 
[20:39] <@Matte87> not if you've achieved one this time
[20:39] <@Matte87> it's kinda hard to make sure everything's balanced out
[20:39] <lemonDrops> so we should pick the ones of the competition thread
[20:39] <@Matte87> and since this is just the 4th time, there might be some "bugs" that needs to be worked out
[20:39] <@Matte87> yeah
[20:39] <rudedudeowns> Matte87 YAAAAAAAAAAAY SQUEAKY CLEANNEW THREAD thanks!
[20:39] <djpatch999> lol
[20:39] <@Matte87> lol np
[20:40] <@Matte87> ok so
[20:40] <@Matte87> if you have any Q's
[20:40] <@Matte87> just PM me them  :smiley: 
[20:40] <rudedudeowns> sir yes sir
[20:40] <djpatch999> ok  :smiley: 
[20:40] <@Matte87> I will try to read your workbooks more often, but I find myself out of time lately
[20:40] <@Matte87> studying and working full time
[20:40] <Avalanche> copy last, over
[20:40] <@Matte87> good luck everyone!

----------


## Matte87

Chat for Competition #5, 15/04/2012


*Spoiler* for _Chat_: 



[19:07] == Matte87 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[19:50] == djpatch999 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[19:50] <djpatch999> have I missed the meeting Matte87?
[19:53] <djpatch999> Matte87,
[19:53] <djpatch999> Matte87,
[19:53] <djpatch999> Matte87,
[19:53] <Matte87> hey  :smiley: 
[19:53] <Matte87> nah
[19:53] <Matte87> starts in a few mate
[19:53] <Matte87> welcome!
[19:53] <Matte87> altho my thumb is fucked up, so can't type too much
[19:53] <djpatch999> okay
[19:53] <djpatch999> lol
[19:53] <djpatch999>  sorry
[19:53] <Matte87> haha
[19:54] <Matte87> so how u been?
[19:54] <djpatch999> thank God, I seriously though I'd missed it
[19:54] <djpatch999> and good, you?
[19:54] <Matte87> kk cool, I'm good
[19:54] <djpatch999> apart from your thumb
[19:55] <djpatch999> what happened to it? lol
[19:55] <Matte87> ye  :tongue2: 
[19:55] <Matte87> nothing, weird of all
[19:55] <Matte87> might have slept on it
[19:55] <djpatch999> O_o
[19:55] <Matte87> I suspect it's a tendon or something
[19:55] <djpatch999> hahahahahaha
[19:55] <djpatch999> ouch
[19:55] <Matte87> not wanting to stay in place, keeps hopping around and ending up at the joint
[19:55] <djpatch999> sounds a bit painful :S
[19:56] == djpatch999 [[email protected]] has left #DVA ["I'm on another channel!!!"]
[19:56] == djpatch999 [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[19:56] <djpatch999> curse the x being close to the other tabs -_-
[19:59] <Matte87> lol  :tongue2: 
[20:00] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^|Asleep> Looks like i'm just in time
[20:00]  * fOrceez|GodlyLucids^|Asleep was actually doing a WBTB
[20:00] == fOrceez|GodlyLucids^|Asleep has changed nick to fOrceez|GodlyLucids^
[20:01] <djpatch999> lucky
[20:01] <djpatch999> ..Godly lucids? O_o
[20:01] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^>  :wink2:  umad?
[20:01] <djpatch999> possibly  :wink2: 
[20:02] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Hahahah.
[20:02] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Reckon we will be expecting a few more people?
[20:02] <djpatch999> I'm trying to get hold of Felicity
[20:02] <djpatch999> other than that I'm not sure
[20:03] <djpatch999> Matte87, you sure you didn't put GMT+2?
[20:04] <Matte87> lol
[20:04] <Matte87> hmm
[20:04] <Matte87> 20.00 GMT+2
[20:04] <Matte87> might be 21.00
[20:04] <Matte87> I hate these damn time ones
[20:04] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Is that another 2 hours from now, or one?
[20:04] == Sydney [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:04] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Ohlooky, sydney  :smiley: 
[20:04] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Welcome.
[20:05] <Sydney> okay so this is the right time?  ::D: 
[20:05] <Sydney> hey f0rceez  :tongue2: 
[20:05] <djpatch999> 20.00 +2 was 1 hour ago lol
[20:05] <Sydney> wow really?
[20:05] <Matte87> it was?
[20:05] <Matte87> lol
[20:05] <Sydney> hahaha
[20:05] <Matte87> man I thought I had that time thingy down...
[20:05] <Sydney> am i on time? or early
[20:05] <djpatch999> well here it would be 18.00 +0
[20:05] <Matte87> stupid daylight savings thingy
[20:05] <Matte87>  :tongue2: 
[20:05] <djpatch999> which was 1 hour ago lol
[20:05] <Sydney> uh oh
[20:05] <Sydney> hahaha
[20:05] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Are you sure, djpatch999?
[20:05] <Matte87> anyways
[20:06] <Matte87> doesn't matter!
[20:06] <djpatch999> haha catches me out too xD
[20:06] <djpatch999> and not really fOrceez|GodlyLucids^ xD
[20:06] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> i am +10 and it is 4am
[20:06] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> -4 hours = midnight = +6
[20:06] <Sydney> oh wow
[20:06] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> -4 again = 8pm = +2GMT
[20:07] <djpatch999> O_o
[20:07] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> I think it's right.
[20:07] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> lol
[20:07] <djpatch999> is it just the UK that does the daylight saving thing then? lol
[20:07] <Sydney> huh thats odd
[20:07] <Sydney> US does it
[20:07] <djpatch999> hm
[20:08] <Sydney> because i remember last chat
[20:08] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> so does aus.. but daylight savings is over, isn't it?
[20:08] <Sydney> would be in an hour
[20:08] <Sydney> I dunno  ::o: 
[20:08] <Sydney> So technically chat is right now?
[20:08] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> I don't even know >_> i am horrible with daylight savings XD
[20:09] <Sydney> same hahaha
[20:09] <djpatch999> What we can all learn from this, is that none of us can tell the time lol xD
[20:09] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Yeah, there is no daylight savings in australia right now. Just checked  :tongue2: 
[20:09] <Sydney> exactly  ::D: 
[20:09] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Gonna write down some dream notes while i can
[20:10] <djpatch999> is daylight saving so that we can see for longer.?
[20:10] == felicitypotter [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[20:10] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> yes.
[20:10] <Sydney> hey felicity!
[20:10] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Welcome!
[20:10] <djpatch999> hey  :smiley: 
[20:10] <felicitypotter> hey guys!!!  ::D:  (sorry I'm late ^^)
[20:10] <Sydney> haha we're all confused on when chat is supposed to be at the moment
[20:10] <Matte87> sooo
[20:10] <Matte87> hey felicitypotter
[20:10] <Sydney> at least i am anyway
[20:10] <Matte87> anyways yeah  :tongue2: 
[20:10] <felicitypotter> my alarm was set for yesterday xD
[20:11] <djpatch999> well we're all just trying to work out if we are late or not lol
[20:11] <Sydney> haha
[20:11] <felicitypotter> how's everyone's dreaming?  :smiley: 
[20:11] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Just woke up from a dream.. haha
[20:11] <djpatch999> normal. lol you?
[20:12] <Sydney> eh
[20:12] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> How goes it? Anyone have any interesting lucids?
[20:12] <Sydney> nice  ::D: 
[20:12] <Sydney> Erm... so so
[20:12] <djpatch999> I had an amazing one!!  ::D: 
[20:12] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Nice, dj!
[20:12] <Sydney> the last LD I had was a very lonely one. I knew no one and didn't know where I was.  :Sad: 
[20:12] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Care to share/link us?
[20:12] <Sydney> and I didn't have enough dream control to go anywhere.
[20:12] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Sydney: That's what you think
[20:12] <felicitypotter> DJ: which one?  :tongue2: 
[20:12] <djpatch999> hang on
[20:12] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Seeing as it's your dream, technically everyone IS a part of you, anyway~
[20:13] <felicitypotter> Sydney: oh, noooo!  :Sad:  did you teleport?
[20:13] <djpatch999> it's not on DV
[20:13] <Sydney> hahaha
[20:13] <djpatch999> but here's the link
[20:13] <djpatch999> My Favorite Lucid Dream… « Team Purple's Dreamscape
[20:13] <Sydney> no :/ I wasnt aware enough
[20:13] <djpatch999> felicity will recognise the link  :wink2: 
[20:13] <felicitypotter> ohhh
[20:13] <felicitypotter> yes I recognise it
[20:13] <Sydney> and it was fuzzy.. lol
[20:13] <felicitypotter> and it's a shame when you aaren't quite aware
[20:13] <Sydney> mhm
[20:13] <Sydney> brb real fast
[20:14] <felicitypotter> my solution to the problem is yelling 'I'm lucid!' at the top of my voice  ::D: 
[20:14] <felicitypotter> ok  :smiley: 
[20:14] <Matte87> sry for being a bit distracted guys
[20:14] <felicitypotter> it's ok  :smiley: 
[20:14] <djpatch999> s'fine  :smiley: 
[20:14] <Sydney> Haha sometimes I'm not even aware enough to do anything :/ I can only go along with the storyline hahaha
[20:14] <Matte87> I hope your recall hasn't gone into the drain while the comp's been on hold  :smiley: 
[20:14] <Matte87> mine has
[20:14] <Sydney> mine has xD
[20:14] <Matte87> but I'm sure it'll pick up lol
[20:15] <Sydney> yeah
[20:15] <djpatch999> mine has lol
[20:15] <felicitypotter> Sort of  :tongue2: 
[20:15] <Matte87> the two major changes this time
[20:15] <Matte87> is Team Tasks
[20:15] <Sydney> did you add some more?  ::o: 
[20:15] <Matte87> you'll be awarded points for them now, even if only you have achieved them
[20:15] <felicitypotter> It's funny, I'm able to remember the dream for the whole day a lot of the time now without even writing it down  ::D: 
[20:15] <Sydney> yayy
[20:15] <Matte87> and if a team mate achieves them, your team gets bonus points
[20:15] <Sydney> nice felicity!
[20:15] <felicitypotter>  ::D:  YAAAH!!!!!
[20:15] <djpatch999> cool!  ::D: 
[20:15] <felicitypotter> thanks  ::D: 
[20:15] <Sydney> YAYYYY
[20:16] <Matte87> +10 per team mate, and +20 if the entire team's done it
[20:16] <Sydney> Awesome!
[20:16] <Sydney> oh matte
[20:16] <Matte87> sry, +10
[20:16] <djpatch999> does the 20 go towards the limit?
[20:16] <Matte87> +10 per team mate, and as soon as team has done it, another +10
[20:16] <Sydney> oh nevermind
[20:16] <Matte87> nope
[20:16] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[20:16] <Matte87> same with three step tasks
[20:16] <djpatch999> yay  :smiley: 
[20:16] <Sydney> coolio awesomeness  ::D: 
[20:16] <felicitypotter> okay!!  ::D: 
[20:16] <Matte87> the second thing, is that ALL lucids need a link to your DJ or workbook
[20:17] <Matte87> I won't award the points unless I see a link
[20:17] <Sydney> aww okay
[20:17] <djpatch999> I do that anyway :3
[20:17] <Matte87> normal dreams will still be awarded, but the lucids you have to write down
[20:17] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Gawsh.. I should update my workbook.
[20:17] <djpatch999> lol
[20:17] <Matte87> just make em short in your workbook if you don't have time, or do it when you have time and get awarded points later
[20:17] <felicitypotter> sounds fair  :smiley: 
[20:17] <Sydney> okeydoke!
[20:18] <djpatch999> btw I might not post every day, due to exams coming up time is limited so every two days I might post  :tongue2: 
[20:18] <djpatch999> I'll defo post numerous times before the first week is up
[20:18] <felicitypotter> that's a shame... I might be the same  :Sad: 
[20:19] <Sydney> same here
[20:19] <Sydney> Ehh, I hate exams  :Sad: 
[20:19] <djpatch999> same lol
[20:19] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> What grade are you guys in?
[20:19] <djpatch999> But I'm hoping to do a bit of revision in my LDs
[20:19] <djpatch999> and erm
[20:19] <djpatch999> year 12?
[20:19] <Sydney> 9th xP
[20:19] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Oh, really? Me too, dj.
[20:20] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Sydney: don't stress  :tongue2: 
[20:20] <djpatch999> cool!  ::D: 
[20:20] <felicitypotter> year 10  ::D: 
[20:20] <Sydney> haha
[20:20] <djpatch999> year 10 and doing A-Levels -_-
[20:20] <Matte87> I finished year 12 uhm.. 6 years ago
[20:20] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> ah- nothing up till Year12 matters
[20:20] <Matte87> lol
[20:20] <Matte87> man I'm old
[20:20] <Sydney> haha
[20:20] <djpatch999> haha  ::D: 
[20:20] <Matte87>  :Sad: 
[20:20] <felicitypotter> Just one  :tongue2: 
[20:20] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> s'ok Matte87. You get to make money for doing your daily job.. not us  :Sad: 
[20:20] <felicitypotter> awwww, that means at least you're free!!!!  ::D: 
[20:20] <djpatch999> go back to school them Matte?  :tongue2: 
[20:21] <Sydney> Yeah  :Sad: 
[20:21] <felicitypotter> You could do university  ::D: 
[20:21] <Sydney> man where is everyone?
[20:22] <Sydney> hopefully they didn't get confused  ::D: 
[20:22] <djpatch999> haha
[20:22] <djpatch999> it might be a good idea to put a post in the sign up thread to say that chat is on now
[20:22] <djpatch999> and then everyone will get sent an email
[20:23] <djpatch999> and come on?  :smiley: 
[20:23] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Who else is usually here?
[20:23] <Sydney> yeah
[20:23] <Sydney> hmm
[20:23] <Matte87> hmm
[20:23] <Matte87> well not many
[20:23] <Matte87> lemon
[20:23] <Matte87> haha
[20:23] <Sydney> well, its usually just us  ::D: 
[20:23] <djpatch999> isn't Dead normally around too?
[20:23] <Sydney> oh yeah
[20:23] <felicitypotter> we could just do what we normally do without them (It'll be in the chat thread, after all)
[20:23] <Matte87> I'm going back to school once I've established a good reputation in this business
[20:23] <Sydney> ooo
[20:23] <Matte87> it's way too good to give up just yet, plus it'll be the best fall back plan EVER
[20:23] <djpatch999> wow!  ::D: 
[20:24] <Matte87> fall back job*
[20:24] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> May aswell keep going - no point delaying time.
[20:24] <Sydney> oh yeah  ::D: 
[20:24] <djpatch999> haha  ::D: 
[20:24] <Matte87> yeah fOrceez|GodlyLucids^
[20:24] <Matte87> felicitypotter:
[20:24] <felicitypotter> yeah?  :smiley: 
[20:24] <Matte87> so in this competition Team work is encouraged more
[20:24] <Sydney> lolll
[20:24] <djpatch999> lol
[20:24] <Matte87> you'll get plenty of points for the tasks in which you do something with your team mate
[20:24] <djpatch999>  :tongue2: 
[20:24] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[20:24] <Matte87> plus the bonus points
[20:25] <djpatch999> Matte87, I think I have a new team task
[20:25] <djpatch999> Have a shared dream?
[20:25] <Matte87> smaller teams, of two, will have an easy time keeping up since they get points fast
[20:25] <Matte87> well that's meet up
[20:25] <Sydney> YES
[20:25] <djpatch999> although that might be a bit controversial
[20:25] <djpatch999> ahh cool!  ::D: 
[20:25] <Matte87> * Meet your teammate: 5 points*
[20:25] <djpatch999> could you score bonus points if you both have the same dream?
[20:26] <Matte87> if one does it, no bonus points are awarded
[20:26] <Sydney> yeah i wanna know  :tongue2: 
[20:26] <Matte87> when the other ones do it, +10 will be added
[20:26] <djpatch999> ah  :Sad: 
[20:26] <djpatch999> yay  ::D: 
[20:26] <Matte87> oh.. hmm
[20:26] <Matte87> nah I don't think that'll work
[20:26] <Matte87> but we do need one or two more control tasks
[20:26] <Matte87> for team
[20:27] <Matte87> so come up with something you could do with your team
[20:27] <djpatch999> hmm
[20:27] <Matte87> I was thinking, "Help your team mate fly"
[20:27] <djpatch999> yes!
[20:27] <Sydney> have a bending of the elements battle
[20:27] <Sydney> omg yes!
[20:27] <djpatch999> I need so much help with that!
[20:27] <felicitypotter> Do you remember the 'exchange pocket content' one?
[20:27] <Sydney> same!
[20:27] <Matte87> already got * Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 10 points* and * Fight eachother: 10 points*
[20:27] <felicitypotter> Great Idea!!!!!!!
[20:27] <djpatch999> yeah
[20:27] <Sydney> oh yeah
[20:27] <Sydney> sorry
[20:27] <Sydney> xP
[20:27] <Matte87> we also go that  :tongue2:  exchange pocket content haha
[20:27] <djpatch999> What about...
[20:28] <felicitypotter> okay  ::D: 
[20:28] <djpatch999> fly a space ship
[20:28] <djpatch999> since that requires more than one person
[20:28] <Sydney> How about perform a talent with your teammate? O-O
[20:28] <Sydney>  ::o:  that sounds awesome
[20:28] <felicitypotter> sounds good
[20:28] <felicitypotter> OOHH!!
[20:28] <Sydney> as in talent I mean someone play guitar, someone sing, etc.
[20:28]  * djpatch999 wonders what his talent would be
[20:28] <felicitypotter> make your team mate distract someone whilst you steal their pocket content xD
[20:29] <Sydney> go shooting together xP
[20:29]  * djpatch999 remembers his talent is lucid dreaming ;D
[20:29] <felicitypotter> and radio  :tongue2: 
[20:29] <Sydney> pickpocket them!
[20:29] <djpatch999> yeah lol
[20:29] <felicitypotter> :3
[20:29] <Matte87> lol
[20:29] <djpatch999> hey they're your team-mate! not enemy lol
[20:29] <Sydney> that sounds cool felicity haha  :tongue2: 
[20:29] <Matte87> like
[20:29] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> shooting together =/= shooting each other, dj  :tongue2: 
[20:30] <Matte87> Perform an activity together
[20:30] <Sydney> ^
[20:30] <djpatch999> I know, typical felicity lol
[20:30] <Matte87> might be something
[20:30] <Matte87> since that involves basicly anything hah
[20:30] <Matte87> but you do something
[20:30] <felicitypotter> what?
[20:30] <felicitypotter> DJ, what did I say? :'(
[20:30] <Sydney> go fight against the forces of evil  ::D: 
[20:30] <djpatch999> nothing ;P
[20:30] <Matte87> stealing something, performing, flying
[20:31] <djpatch999> exploring?
[20:31] <Sydney>  ::o: oooo
[20:31] <Matte87> yeah, exploring is fun
[20:31] <Sydney> def
[20:31] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> exploring!
[20:31] <Sydney> inetly
[20:31] <djpatch999> what?
[20:31] <djpatch999> lol
[20:31] <Matte87> just that, "Explore together - 10 points"
[20:31] <djpatch999> yaayyy!!  ::D: 
[20:31] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Exploring is one of the best things to spend lucids doing  ::D: 
[20:31] <Sydney> awesome!  ::D: 
[20:31] <djpatch999> what abouuttt..
[20:32] <djpatch999> plug each others nose lol
[20:32] <Sydney> hahaha
[20:32] <djpatch999> *noses
[20:32] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[20:32] <felicitypotter> ... that's a bit weird, I guess it'd work  :tongue2: 
[20:32] <djpatch999> that would be an interesting one lol
[20:32] <Sydney> hahaha
[20:32] <felicitypotter> Use telekinesis to make each other fly xD
[20:32] <djpatch999> you would throw me -_-
[20:32] <Sydney> hahaha
[20:33] <felicitypotter> I would not!!  :tongue2: 
[20:33] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> That sounds really funny, dj.
[20:33] <djpatch999> haha :')
[20:33] <djpatch999> and you would fel, I know how violent you are in your dreams lol
[20:33] <Sydney> lol
[20:33] <Matte87> "Help your team mate fly
[20:33] <Matte87> "
[20:33] <Matte87> definitely
[20:34] <djpatch999> you would levitate me several feet into the air and then smash my face into the ground.
[20:34] <Sydney> ooh
[20:34] <felicitypotter> ... yeah... but it wouldn't hurt, it'd be fun!!  :smiley: 
[20:34] <djpatch999> like you normally do
[20:34] <djpatch999> WOULD IT?!?!?!?!?!
[20:34] <felicitypotter> I've never done that before!  :smiley: 
[20:34] <Matte87> Sydney:
[20:34] <felicitypotter> yes it would  ::D: 
[20:34] <Matte87> you wanna be with mutualdreamer
[20:34] <Matte87> in the same team I mean
[20:34] <djpatch999> xml, I'm never giving you ideas again lol
[20:34] <Sydney> yeah sure  :tongue2: 
[20:34] <djpatch999> *fml
[20:35] <felicitypotter> it's payback for you smashing my violin!!!! >:O
[20:35] <felicitypotter> xD
[20:35] <djpatch999> IT WASN'T SHARED IT'S NOT MY FAULT
[20:35] <Sydney> hahaha
[20:35] <felicitypotter> it might have been!  :tongue2: 
[20:35] <Matte87>  ::|: 
[20:35] <djpatch999> if it was there would be several things different
[20:36] <felicitypotter> you might not have remembered it ¬.¬
[20:36] <Sydney> I wish I could shared dream..haha
[20:36] <djpatch999> 1. I wouldn't be in your room
[20:36] <Sydney> lol
[20:36] <djpatch999> 2. If I was I wouldn't smash your violin
[20:36] <felicitypotter> you only were for a second
[20:36] <felicitypotter> and you did that in the second you were there  :tongue2: 
[20:36] <djpatch999> 3. If I was smashing your violin it would be across your face  :tongue2: 
[20:36] <felicitypotter> ....... That hurts :'(
[20:36] <djpatch999> but it's a dream so it's all FUN right?!?!?! > ::D: 
[20:37] <felicitypotter> :L
[20:37] <djpatch999> exactly! :L
[20:37] <felicitypotter> well, I now have an excuse to throw you face first into the ground ^^
[20:37] <djpatch999> also I think a violin to the face would hurt a lot less than having your face slammed into the ground using telekinesis :L
[20:37] <djpatch999> -_-
[20:38] <felicitypotter> just like you said it's all fun  :tongue2: 
[20:38] <felicitypotter> don't worry, I won't do it until after Josie xD
[20:38] <djpatch999> touché
[20:38] <djpatch999> ;D
[20:38] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[20:38] <djpatch999> haha
[20:38] <felicitypotter> I think we just took over chat xD
[20:38] <djpatch999> yeah
[20:38] <djpatch999> ..
[20:38] <Sydney> lol  :tongue2: 
[20:38] <felicitypotter> ....
[20:38] <felicitypotter> xD
[20:39] <djpatch999> why do our relationship arguments happen on here -_-
[20:39] <djpatch999> always....
[20:39] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Ah, you guys are dating?
[20:39] <djpatch999> no :L
[20:39] <felicitypotter> well
[20:39] <felicitypotter>  :smiley: 
[20:39] <Sydney> hmmmm?
[20:39] <felicitypotter> no
[20:39] <Sydney> > :smiley: 
[20:39] <djpatch999> we did say one day we'd get married though lol
[20:39] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> From what i see, you may aswell be
[20:39] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> lmao
[20:39] <felicitypotter> we both have partners
[20:39] <Sydney> hhahaha
[20:39] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Oh!
[20:39] <djpatch999> yeah lol
[20:39] <felicitypotter> yes, that we will  :smiley: 
[20:40] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> My bad ._.
[20:40] <Matte87> lol
[20:40] <djpatch999> s'fine
[20:40] <felicitypotter> s'ok xD
[20:40] <Matte87> confused
[20:40] <djpatch999> haha
[20:40] <Sydney> same here.. xD
[20:40] <Matte87> working on the teams
[20:40] <djpatch999> basically me and del are like a married couple, all the arguments we have
[20:40] <djpatch999> *fel
[20:40] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Work on my team, Matte87!
[20:40] <Matte87> you guys will win, especially if you wanna fight eachother that bad
[20:40] <djpatch999> haha
[20:40] <Matte87> fOrceez|GodlyLucids^: are you even in it this time?  :tongue2: 
[20:41] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> No, lol.
[20:41] <felicitypotter> I don't, it's just banter  :smiley: 
[20:41] <Sydney> haha
[20:41] <djpatch999> yeah  :smiley: 
[20:41] <djpatch999> banter
[20:41] <felicitypotter> pfft
[20:41]  * djpatch999 glares evilly at felicitypotter
[20:41] <felicitypotter>  :tongue2: 
[20:41] <djpatch999> :L
[20:41] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> who won the last task?
[20:42] <Matte87> you two
[20:42] <Matte87> and hmmm
[20:42] <Matte87> oreoboy
[20:42] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Lol, does that guy win every fortnight? .__.
[20:42] <djpatch999> lol
[20:42] <felicitypotter> maybe  :tongue2: 
[20:42] <Sydney> pretty much XP
[20:43] <felicitypotter> Not this time, I WILL WIN!!!!  ::D: 
[20:43] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> But aren't there two leagues?
[20:43] <djpatch999> *WE wil win
[20:43] <felicitypotter> Oh yeah... that too  :tongue2: 
[20:43] <felicitypotter> yeah  :smiley: 
[20:44] <Matte87> yup typ
[20:44] <Matte87> yup
[20:44] <Matte87> uhm, Avalanche won the lower, and Oreo the upper
[20:44] <Matte87> was a real close one last time
[20:44] <Matte87> great ending  :smiley: 
[20:44] <Matte87> I got this massive LD in which I met nito
[20:44] <djpatch999> I know!
[20:45] <Sydney> i know!
[20:45] <Matte87> but didn't really make it to the top
[20:45] <Matte87> a few points from it
[20:45] <felicitypotter> what if someone from lower league overtakes someone from upper league?
[20:45] <djpatch999> I was so close to winning!
[20:45] <Sydney> that would be amazing
[20:45] <djpatch999> If the competition had ended the night before I would have won!
[20:45] <felicitypotter> yeah, imagine the self pride  ::D: 
[20:46] <djpatch999> I overtook someone in the upper league last time
[20:46] <felicitypotter> oh
[20:46] <djpatch999> but not for long lol
[20:46] <felicitypotter> what if they overtake the entire upper league?  :tongue2: 
[20:46] <Matte87> well
[20:46] <felicitypotter> and they win overall?
[20:46] <Matte87> if someone's in lower and gets that many points
[20:46] <djpatch999> then they will be crowned the master lol
[20:46] <Matte87> I will try to put them in upper
[20:46] <djpatch999> and we must bow before them
[20:46] <Matte87> takes alot of work tho, because of all the bonus points
[20:46] <Matte87> that's why I want to make sure those who are good enough, end up in upper from the start
[20:47] <Sydney> ah
[20:47] <felicitypotter> bonus points?
[20:47] <Matte87> three step tasks, and team tasks
[20:47] <Matte87> +5, +10, +15, for TST
[20:47] <Matte87> and +10 for each TT
[20:47] <Matte87> all those are bonus points, they don't count towards the point cap
[20:48] <felicitypotter> how does that affect being moved into upper league?
[20:48] <felicitypotter> (new teams?)
[20:48] <djpatch999> the more points, the higher the chance of you being moved
[20:48] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Updating my workbook  :smiley: 
[20:48] == fOrceez|GodlyLucids^ has changed nick to fOrceez|GodlyLucids^|BRB
[20:48] <djpatch999> and assuming new teams?
[20:52] <djpatch999> What's everybody going to do in their LD tonight?
[20:52] <Matte87> ok almost done
[20:52] <felicitypotter> I'm going to teleport, shout for you, get you to make me fly, and use some other awesome thing that I hope will work  ::D: 
[20:53] <djpatch999> yay and can you not fly yourself? I thought you had wings?
[20:53] <felicitypotter> I can get wings, but I can't move upwards, I just glide :'(
[20:54] <djpatch999> eat less then.
[20:54] <djpatch999> :L jokes
[20:54] <felicitypotter> ¬.¬
[20:54] <djpatch999> your thin enough as it is O_o
[20:54] <Sydney> ill get lucid, look around, call my teammate, and then ill stand around awkwardly  :tongue2: 
[20:54] <djpatch999> wow
[20:54] <felicitypotter> You don't know that!!!  :tongue2: 
[20:54] <djpatch999> that is...
[20:54] <djpatch999> one awkward dream lol
[20:54] <djpatch999> and I do  :tongue2: 
[20:54] <felicitypotter> It really does work, when you call them (for me, anyway)
[20:55] <felicitypotter> and How do you know?
[20:55] <djpatch999> I've never tried it :L
[20:55] <djpatch999> and because of the webcam chats we've had? O_o
[20:55] <felicitypotter> you never saw beneath my shoulders  :tongue2: 
[20:56] <felicitypotter> -Don't worry, we were fully clothed!!!!
[20:56] <Sydney> LOL
[20:56] <djpatch999> FELICITY!!!!! O_O
[20:56] <djpatch999> well this is really awkward now
[20:57] == fOrceez|GodlyLucids^|BRB has changed nick to fOrceez|GodlyLucids^
[20:57] <felicitypotter> It's not  :smiley: 
[20:57] <Matte87> alright done!
[20:57] <djpatch999> yaaayy  ::D: 
[20:57] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[20:57] <Sydney> Woohoo!
[20:58] <Sydney> We're all going to get lucid tonight guys ^^
[20:58] <Matte87> http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...8/#post1860762
[20:58] <djpatch999> damn right!
[20:58] <felicitypotter> Woohooo!!!!!! I can do a WBTB parce-que je n'ai pas aller au college !!!!
[20:58] <felicitypotter> .........
[20:58] <Sydney> Lol ryartran is banned for life..
[20:58] <felicitypotter> Because I don't have school!!
[20:58] <felicitypotter> :O
[20:58] <felicitypotter> ...xD
[20:58] <Matte87> yup
[20:59] <felicitypotter> poor Ryartran  :tongue2: 
[20:59] <Matte87> he stood us up twice
[20:59] <Sydney> Wow
[20:59] <Matte87> I might be a kind and loving creature
[20:59] <Matte87> but if you fudge me over, I'll fudge you right back  :tongue2: 
[20:59] <djpatch999> I like fudge :3
[20:59] <felicitypotter> he's the only one which makes it worse  :tongue2: 
[20:59] <Sydney> haha nicely said  ::D: 
[21:00] <Matte87> actually
[21:00] <djpatch999> xD
[21:00] <Matte87> gonna make the team names more fun now
[21:00] == arch [[email protected]] has joined #DVA
[21:00] <felicitypotter>  ::D: 
[21:00] <felicitypotter> And, hello!!!
[21:00] <Sydney> Hey  ::D: 
[21:00] <felicitypotter> You're about an hour late, but it's ok  :smiley: 
[21:00] <felicitypotter> We're still here  ::D: 
[21:00] <djpatch999> lol did you get confused by the times?
[21:00] <felicitypotter> and you can go onto the link  ::D: 
[21:00] <Matte87> damn I wanna be in Team Darkness
[21:01] <felicitypotter> Because Matte's done the thingy
[21:01] <Sydney> Is that team black?
[21:01] <Sydney> yayyy im in team darkness > ::D: 
[21:01] <Sydney> watch out, people
[21:01] <Sydney> the assassins are coming
[21:01] <felicitypotter> Ooh, desert  ::D: 
[21:02] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> what.
[21:02] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> That sounds so badass..
[21:02] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> can i join Team Darkness?
[21:02] <Matte87> no
[21:02] <Matte87> you're too good  :tongue2: 
[21:02] <djpatch999> lol
[21:02] <djpatch999> rejected
[21:02] <Sydney> hahaha
[21:02] <djpatch999> with kindness
[21:02] <felicitypotter> you;re in...... wait, you don't exist  :tongue2: 
[21:02] <djpatch999> :L
[21:02] <Matte87> arch: is just spying on how to hold a class  :wink2: 
[21:02] <Matte87> ain't you
[21:02] <Matte87> honey
[21:02] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Yeah, i don't exist  :Sad: 
[21:02] <djpatch999> lol
[21:03] <arch> muahaha
[21:03]  * djpatch999 hugs fOrceez|GodlyLucids^ YOU DO EXIST!
[21:03] <Sydney> hahha
[21:03] <felicitypotter> That's more badass than assassin  :tongue2: 
[21:03] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Thanks, dj
[21:03] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> it is nice to be acknowledged :';(
[21:03] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> err -;
[21:03] <Matte87> ok so
[21:03] <djpatch999> O_o
[21:03] <djpatch999> lol
[21:03] <felicitypotter> xD
[21:03] <Matte87> everyone's understood the bonus points system now yeh?
[21:03] <Matte87> same as Three Step Tasks
[21:03] <felicitypotter> .....yup  :smiley: 
[21:03] <Matte87> you can only do teach task ONCE
[21:03] <Sydney> Yep!
[21:03] <Matte87> each*
[21:04] <Matte87> and you get +10 points for the team if another team member does it
[21:04] <felicitypotter> wait
[21:04] <djpatch999> do you mean once in one night or once in the entire competition?
[21:04] <felicitypotter> is the 10 points you get when you do it towards yourself, or the team, or both? also, does it count towards the 20-pre-night thing?
[21:04] <felicitypotter> *per
[21:04] <Sydney> wait during each dream?
[21:05] <Sydney> or throughout the whole competition
[21:05] <Sydney> lol
[21:05] <Matte87> once in the entire comp
[21:06] <Matte87> so like
[21:06] <Matte87> you find djpatch999
[21:06] <Matte87> you get 10 points, for the task
[21:06] <Matte87> if he finds you
[21:06] <Matte87> he'll get 10 points, same as you
[21:06] <Matte87> AND
[21:06] <Matte87> +10 points for the team
[21:06] <felicitypotter> right ;D
[21:06] <Matte87> if your third team mate
[21:06] <Matte87> finds any of  you
[21:06] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> what if i find djpatch999 first?  :tongue2: 
[21:06] <Matte87> he gets 10 points, +10 points
[21:06] <Matte87> AND
[21:06] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> Can i choose a team to give points to
[21:06] <djpatch999> LOL
[21:06] <Matte87> another 10
[21:06] <Matte87> because the entire team's done it
[21:06] <Matte87>  :smiley: 
[21:07] <fOrceez|GodlyLucids^> +forceez ^__^
[21:07] <Sydney> hahha
[21:07] <Sydney> wow
[21:07] <Sydney>  ::D: 
[21:08] <Matte87> I don't think I've seen a team complete one task togethe
[21:08] <Matte87> well once
[21:08] <Sydney> I know this is random but one of my ultimate dream goals is to have a shared dream with everyone in the class lmao.
[21:08] <felicitypotter> Ah great  :smiley: 
[21:08] <Matte87> so this will encourage you to work together alot
[21:08] <Sydney> oh sweet
[21:08] <Matte87> ah, yeah meeting everyone in class is so cool Sydney  :smiley: 
[21:08] <felicitypotter> It would be amazing if we all had a shared!!
[21:08] <Sydney> i know!
[21:08] <djpatch999> that would be cool
[21:08] <felicitypotter> I have no idea what you guys are really like  :tongue2: 
[21:08] <djpatch999> New goal = set!
[21:08] <Sydney> I'm awesome  ::D: 
[21:08] <Sydney> haha jk, not really xD
[21:09] <Sydney> but that would be pretty cool
[21:09] <Matte87> I'm tall
[21:09] <Matte87> haha
[21:09] <djpatch999> I'm going to try it after getting some points ;P
[21:09] <Matte87> quick to laugh
[21:09] <Sydney> i'm short
[21:09] <djpatch999> brown hair?
[21:10] <felicitypotter> Messy brown hair, Dj  :tongue2: 
[21:10] <felicitypotter> I have a big smile  :tongue2: 
[21:10] <djpatch999> haha  :smiley: 
[21:10] <djpatch999> yes, yes you do :L
[21:10] <felicitypotter> (don't have nightmares about it xD)
[21:10] <Matte87> alright so
[21:10] <Matte87> I gotta go guys
[21:10] <Sydney> hahaha
[21:10] <Sydney> aww
[21:10] <Matte87> but this round feels like it could be fun  :smiley: 
[21:10] <Matte87> like the other ones haha
[21:10] <Sydney> Ok, seeya later then Matte  :smiley: 
[21:10] <Matte87> anyways
[21:10] <Sydney> i know i can't wait  :smiley: 
[21:10] <Matte87> gl LD'ing!

----------

